# My Journey from the Couch to Competition



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

So little bit about me first, I introduced myself in the intro's forum but for any that didn't see it:



That's where I was and where I am now. I have been logging on the bodybuilding.com forum since May 2011 so I'm just going to continue on here from where I am currently at.

Current PR's are:

Bench 130kg x 1 / Deadlift 180kg x 3 / Squat 150kg x 1 (Parallel, not ATG).

Currently cutting at the mo. Would like to maybe do some natty contests next year.

Cheers.

Dan


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*-M11.4-*

*
*

*
**Lift that shiz!*

*Time Frame*

Fawk knows

*Supplementation*

Dailies - Creapure Mono / Beta Alanine / Fish Oil / Multi / DAA - No PWO

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Cycle

*CORE LIFT - 90%*

*Rack Pull*

20kg x 15

60kg x 15

100kg x 10

140kg x 8

190kg x 5 (AMRAP PR)

190kg x 2 x 2

Could feel this realllll quick in my lower back! Kaboom felt like it was gunna explode. Nice new PR for this. Gunna stick with for another macro, I'm thinking when I go back to normal dead lifts again, should really try and find a way to do GHR's to give me some explosive starting power.

*STR Scheme*

*Supplement Lift 1*

*Romanian Dead Lift*

100kg x 6

140kg x 6

155kg x 5 x 3 (PR)

PR weight wise but dropped a rep off. Ham's felt it hard. Back was starting to round off on last set which is not good. Will stay at this weight for a bit.

*Supplement Lift 2*

*BB Shrug*

100kg x 15 x 3

Nothing extreme just light with strict form, slow reps.

*Supplement Lift 3*

*Assorted Pull Ups*

BW = 182lbs

BW x 10 - Wide Grip Overhand

BW x 10 - Hammer Grip

BW x 10 - Underhand

BW x 10 - Wide Hammer Grip

Killer. Really felt it even though it was just body weight.

*Summary*

That was it for that day. Not massive volume by my current standards but was enough to make itself felt. Next up is a proper deload week (no deload for a day then start a new macro milarky I am doing a proper deload) and recommence with M12.1 (yes count em 12 macros) starting 25/6/12.
​


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

EPIC transformation dude!!!

Could i request if you have some time on your hands for a example day of diet + exercise when you were at your biggest and loosing the lbs.... also duration and how many days a week would be awesome

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

alexyZZZ said:


> EPIC transformation dude!!!
> 
> Could i request if you have some time on your hands for a example day of diet + exercise when you were at your biggest and loosing the lbs.... also duration and how many days a week would be awesome
> 
> ...


Thanks man. When I was at my biggest I did a Keto diet for about 16 weeks. Just looking in my app, a typical days macro breakdown was like this:

Fat - 151g

of which saturates: 58g

Protein - 188g

Carbs - 25g

I was eating a lot of nuts, sausages (generally frankfurters, they have next to no carbs and plenty of fat / protein), fresh cheeses (like mozzarella) and generally fatty meats.

Exercise routine wise, I've been following a modified version of Growth Stimulus Training (very similar to 5/3/1). At first I followed the standard pattern with the rotating 15-20 rep week, 10-15 rep week and 6-8 rep week supplement schemes. When bulking I did one week of 10 reps, one week of 5 reps, one week of 12 reps and one week of 6 reps (with relative levels of intensity). Currently I'm just doing 3-4 sets per exercise of 5-6 reps at high intensity whilst cutting.

After Keto I ended up looking like this:



Lost a fair bit of chub, by no means "ripped" but I had had enough of being in a deficit so decided to bulk for a few months. Bulk was at around 3200kcal and was just a balanced diet.



Face is blurred cos I was proper f*cking gurning! After that, tapered calories off a bit about 100kcal daily average a week (3200, 3100, 3000 etc) and got like this:



From that point till today I have been doing a balanced diet still at around 2300kcal a day. I have just started doing a bit of carb cycling this week to try and get a bit more fat shifted. I'll be carrying on with it until I hit single digit BF between 8-9%, going to Vegas in September and I wanna look good


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Great transformation mate, I'm sure this will be a good read 

Got a home gym mate?

Subbed.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks mate! Yeah I have a home gym, Bodymax CF475 heavy rack forms the basis of it.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Out of curiosity did you train when you were bigger? You seem to have a lot of size once you reduced your fat?

Hows your experiences of UK-Muscle so far? It's a lot better than bb.com isn't it


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Fat said:


> Out of curiosity did you train when you were bigger? You seem to have a lot of size once you reduced your fat?
> 
> Hows your experiences of UK-Muscle so far? It's a lot better than bb.com isn't it


Yeah I was training very poorly and in an uneducated fashion prior to starting my program. Wasn't the best but lifting weight is lifting weight at the end of the day. Here's some pics on my way down from being a fat ass:

Jan 1st 2011



March 2011



Aug 2011 - Start Keto



4 Weeks



8 Weeks



12 Weeks



14-16 Weeks Messed about with some carbs



Back Comparison



I'm looking on my computer for images between March and August but struggling to find them. I have a picture where I've got some decent size in the arms but as you can tell from August onwards and the back comparison pic - it's pretty much covered in fat!!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

What an awesome read so far! Amazing x


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> What an awesome read so far! Amazing x


Thanks!

Today was first day of my deload week. Didn't do a great deal. Me and the mrs went for a 20 min jog and then did a short ab routine afterwards. Tomorrow will do some proper stuff.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Well done, great work!


----------



## Sully6000 (May 9, 2012)

Gonna have to keep reading this thread


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:


> Well done, great work!





Sully6000 said:


> Gonna have to keep reading this thread


Thanks!



So today I did my deload for my chest and shoulders. When I do a deload I like to just do one set of 15 or so reps with a light weight of various exercises. I have a set routine so this is a chance to do the odd exercises I don't often do.

10 Mins on the bike.

BB Incline Press - 50kg x 15

DB Incline Press - 15kg's x 15

BB Flat Press - 50kg x 15

DB Flat Press - 15kg's x 15

DB Seated Press - 15kg's x 15

BB Standing Press - 30kg x 15

BB Front Raise - 20kg x 20

DB Front Raise - 7.5kg's x 15

DB Lateral Raise - 7.5kg's x 15

Parallel Bar Dips - BW x 15

Nice little session. Key to a deload is not to push yourself to a level of exhaustion but to just do enough to encourage repair and recovery.
​


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Great transformation and a good read :thumbup1:

Will be keeping an eye on this thread


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

J H said:


> Great transformation and a good read :thumbup1:
> 
> Will be keeping an eye on this thread


Thanks. There isn't much action this week, as I'm on a much needed deload!



Yesterday's deload went as follows, I mainly hit my arms along with a single set of Dumbbell Chest Flies.

10 Mins on the bike.

DB Curl - 10kg's x 15

DB Hammer Curl - 10kg's x 15

DB Front Hammer Curl - 10kg's x 15

DB Tricep Kickback - 7.5kg's x 15

Tricep Rope Pressdown - 15kg x 15

BB Curl - 20kg x 15

BB Reverse Curl - 20kg x 15

DB Chest Fly - 10kg's x 15

Yesterday was my high carb day and since it's my Birthday today we went out and went a bit wild. Had a VIPizza from Prezzo's (Was massive) alongside a Honeycomb Cheesecake slice (so sweet!), some Red Wine, Duvel and a Long Island Iced Tea... Perfecto!
​


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Had a good week of general f*ck arsing around in my Gym. Body feels ready for another long spell of abuse. Changing the routine up a bit, not by a great deal but a small change needs to be made.

Chest

Pull

OFF

Squat

Shoulders

OFF

Lift

OFF

So still the 8 day rotation but will not be doing Chest twice a week anymore (unless doing a Macenko spell). I found last Macro that doing Seated DB Press before my Chest work greatly improved my gains in that area but made my Benching suffer. For that I am going to try separate days with them again. With what I know now (not to do excessive isolations) I can split the days up and get what work needs doing done.

Needless to say, I'm looking forward to what the next 4 weeks will bring!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Really impressive transformation mate, looking good!

I'm hoping for something similar so will be tapping you up for advice along my journey of cutting...


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

No worries mate, I see you're in ull too... where'd you train?


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Got a home gym in the garage, but wasn't using it as much as I should, so joined a gym again (Village), not the best gym but location wise it suits me.

You just train at home dude?


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Yeah mate, used to go to Fit24 but got fed up with it - too many Rambo's and stinking b*stards. Used to train at 4-5am last year which was good, had the place to myself almost. It was then I made decision to set up a Home Gym.

Few Pics of my setup:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Awesome transformation. Subbed. You need a weight tree


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Astute observation! I did originally want a tree but having equal weights either side has become quite practical given the space I have. Thanks for subbing in!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

The home gym looks nice mate, done a good job of it.

Reference the Keto diet, I've been looking into this since seeing your post.

Did you cycle carbs on the friday evening / saturday day time on it or just straight Keto for the 16 weeks?

Cheers.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> The home gym looks nice mate, done a good job of it.
> 
> Reference the Keto diet, I've been looking into this since seeing your post.
> 
> ...


If I remember right, I didn't cycle carbs till about the 8th week but I'm not sure! Check this thread I made on BB.com whilst logging my Keto run, goes through what I did:

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=137666763


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*-M12.1-*

*
*

*
*

*
**Pop Dem Pecs!*

*Video*






*Supplementation*

Dailies - Creapure Mono / Beta Alanine / Fish Oil / Multi / DAA - PWO - 2 x White Flood

*Warm Up:* 5 Mins of YTWL's and Dislocations and 10 Mins on the Bike

*STR Scheme*

*Supplement Lift 1*

*DB Incline Bench*

15kg's x 12

25kg's x 10

35kg's x 10

45kg's x 3

40kg's x 6 x 2

40kg's x 4

*Supplement Lift 2*

*DB Bench Press*

40kg's x 6

42.5kg's x 5 x 2

42.5kg's x 4

*Supplement Lift 3*

*DB Decline Bench*

42.5kg's x 5

42.5kg's x 4

40kg's x 5

35kg's x 8

*Supplement Lift 4*

*Parallel Bar Dips*

BW = 180lbs

BW +20kg x 6

BW +25kg x 5

BW +20kg x 6

*Thoughts*

First day back at it after my deload week. I have always found that I never go straight in with the same strength I had before the deload. By next week I should be back to what I was doing before - hopefully. I think my decision to do Shoulder specific exercises on a separate day is going to be a good choice.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Had a look at your BB article mate, was a good read.

Started Keto today in terms of the diet itself. Think will try what you did and pure Keto for first 4 weeks, then carb up weekly.

Just need to do the research on the training while on it now as want to minimize muscle loss as much as possible.

Tempted to start a log similar to yours to track my progress online, looks like it helped you keep motivated.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Good vid. What's going on inside your dumbells. They hooks for hanging them on the wall or something ?


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

He is using Powerhooks, they are class, hang from your barbell (which is on the powerrack).

So you just lift them off near the top of the movement, rather than having to waste energy getting in place, meaning heavier lifts. Win win!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Had a look at your BB article mate, was a good read.
> 
> Started Keto today in terms of the diet itself. Think will try what you did and pure Keto for first 4 weeks, then carb up weekly.
> 
> ...


It really does mate. I found that doing a log helps you because it kinda puts an element of guilt on you if you fall off track, as you have people asking how it's going etc etc. For me, my routine when cutting is purely strength based, I just keep the intensity up and try to make gains with it, when it gets to a point where strength just levels out I just try to maintain it until the end of the cut. Seems to be working so far!



Tassotti said:


> Good vid. What's going on inside your dumbells. They hooks for hanging them on the wall or something ?


Cheers man, see Sweats post below!



Sweat said:


> He is using Powerhooks, they are class, hang from your barbell (which is on the powerrack).
> 
> So you just lift them off near the top of the movement, rather than having to waste energy getting in place, meaning heavier lifts. Win win!


Yep they are a god send. The positive start position is awesome but not only that, kicking Oly bars off the knees can be a pain so with these there's nothing to worry about!


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

cool work mate big change


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

sniper83 said:


> cool work mate big change


Cheers fella


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

i mite give a keto diet a go one of these days seem to work wonders for people.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

I think it's a great way to go about losing weight if you have a really high body fat % and are new to training. Like I was 30%+ BF at 217lbs when I started my Keto diet, the fat melted off! It helps with discipline because if you cheat by having carbs here and there you throw yourself out of a keto state so you are only making things worse. I'm currently doing carb cycling, low carb (130g) for three days, high carb (250g) for one. Was Hell last week to be honest, reminded me of the first few weeks of Keto getting past the brain fog, moodiness! All good now!


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

cool ie always done carb cycling and worked well feels great on the carb day i used to lay in bed dreaming about carbs the night before lol,and you get sick pumps when carbed back up


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*-M12.1-*

*
*

*
**Blasting up the Back and Bi's*

*Time Frame*

60 Mins

*Supplementation*

Creapure Mono / Beta Alanine / Fish Oil / Multi / DAA

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike

*Video*






*CORE LIFT - 60%*

*Overhand Wide Pull Ups*

BW = 180lbs

BW x 8 x 2

BW x 12 (AMRAP)

*STR Scheme*

*Supplement Lift 1*

*Barbell Bent Over Row*

60kg x 12

80kg x 8

90kg x 6 x 3

*Supplement Lift 2*

*Dumbbell Row*

35kg x 8

45kg x 6

50kg x 6 x 2

*Supplement Lift 3*

*Underhand Grip Lat Pull Down*

40kg x 12

80kg x 8 x 3

*Supplement Lift 4*

*Dumbbell Shrug*

45kg x 11

45kg x 12

*Supplement Lift 5*

*Dumbbell Bicep Curl*

15kg's x 12 x 2

*Summary*

Love training Back. Again, little less intensity than usual but will ramp it up next week. Was f*cking hot in there tonight!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Nice read so far, excellent transformation. You have certainly moved a fair bit of excess weight in a good time. Good results also working out from home, got a decent setup there.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks man, I have a fair bit more to get rid of too! Well nearly there now, I'm currently the closest I have been to getting into single digit BF... month or so, I think.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*-M12.1-*

*
*

*
**Shut Up and Squat*

*Video*






*Supplementation*

Dailies - Creapure Mono / Beta Alanine / Fish Oil / Multi / DAA - PWO - 1 x Animal Rage Shot

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, BW Lunges and Squats

*STR Scheme*

*Supplement Lift 1*

*Barbell Back Squat*

20kg x 10

60kg x 10

100kg x 6

140kg x 3

130kg x 3

120kg x 6 x 2

*Supplement Lift 2*

*Barbell Front Squat*

80kg x 6 x 3

*Supplement Lift 3*

*Donkey Calf Raise*

20kg x 10 (Single Leg)

60kg x 10 (Single Leg)

60kg x 20 (Double Leg)

3 Supersets

*Supplement Lift 4*

*Seated Calf Raise*

80kg to Failure (Think I was hitting about 30+ reps)

*Supplement Lift 5*

*Leg Extension*

60kg x 12 x 3

*Supplement Lift 6*

*Leg Curl*

30kg x 10 x 3

*Thoughts*

Had a good session on the legs on that day. I'm feeling it now in my quads and calves a few days later! The Back Squats felt hard, Front Squats no problem, gunna ramp back up to previous intensity. Might throw some Hypertrophy range reps in now and again, or may just keep with the strength maintaining scheme. Not sure if I want to start doing a GST style core lift again or not. Thinking of making the move to 5/3/1 soon.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

oh wow, great transformation, well done. nice gym too :thumbup1:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

yeah - really great work mate impressed


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*-M12.1-*

*
*

*
**Destroy the Delts!*

*Video*






*Supplementation*

Dailies - Creapure Mono / Beta Alanine / Fish Oil / Multi / DAA - PWO - 1 x NO Xplode 2.0

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, YTWL's and Dislocations

*STR Scheme*

*Supplement Lift 1*

*Barbell Seated Press*

20kg x 12

40kg x 10

60kg x 6 x 3

*Supplement Lift 2*

*Dumbbell Seated Press*

15kg x 10

25kg x 8 x 3

*Supplement Lift 3*

*Dumbbell Lateral Raise / Barbell Front Raise SUPERSET*

DLR 15kg's x 10 / BFR 20kg x 10

3 Sets

*Supplement Lift 4*

*Rear Lateral Raise *

15kg's x 10 x 3

*Supplement Lift 5*

*Tricep Rope Pressdown*

30kg x 12 x 3

*Thoughts*

I felt my left Front Delt tweak on the second set of Barbell Seated Press, so I thottled back the intensity on the Dumbbell Press - I had scheduled to do 35kg's x 6 x 3. First Shoulder upset since I started doing YTWL's ages ago. I think I should have done a couple more warm up sets of press first.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

fitrut said:


> oh wow, great transformation, well done. nice gym too :thumbup1:


Thanks a lot! I'd like to be as shredded as you! Great job!



Uriel said:


> yeah - really great work mate impressed


Thanks mate, appreciated.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

YTWLs?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Home Physique said:


> Thanks a lot! I'd like to be as shredded as you! Great job!


Im sure youll be  :thumb:


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> YTWLs?


On my Chest video from the other day you can see me performing them (from a really sh*tty angle). If you google it there are some better vid's of it. It's basically a shoulder warm up routine which gets every little bit of the shoulder cradle nice and lubed before you start loading it up with the heavier stuff. I used to always experience problems till I started doing them.



fitrut said:


> Im sure youll be  :thumb:


Here's hoping!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*-M12.1-*

*
*

*
**Reinforced Glass Back!*

*Video*






*Supplementation*

Dailies - Creapure Mono / Beta Alanine / Fish Oil / Multi / DAA - PWO - 1 x Muscle Pharm Assault

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike - Bar Weight RDL's and Ham Stretches

*STR Scheme*

*Supplement Lift 1*

*Rack Pull*

100kg x 10

140kg x 8

170kg x 6 x 2

170kg x 10 (AMRAP)

*Supplement Lift 2*

*Romanian Deadlift*

100kg x 8

140kg x 8 x 3

*Supplement Lift 3*

*Dumbbell Shrug*

45kg's x 15 x 3

*Supplement Lift 4*

*Dumbbell Side Bend*

35kg x 12 x 3

*Thoughts*

I usually do more volume on this day with more lift movements, sometimes I throw in some Upper back stuff too. I'm looking into making a Glute Ham Raise (GHR), I'd like to make it out of metal but I may just make a wooden one for now. GHR is an awesome exercise... one thing I miss from being at a commercial gym.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*-M12.2-*

*
*

*
**Tensed Up Tittays*

*Supplementation*

*Dailies* - Creapure Mono / Beta Alanine / Fish Oil / Multi / DAA - *PWO* - Coffee

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, YTWL's and Dislocations

*STR Scheme*

*Supplement Lift 1*

*Barbell Bench Press*

20kg x 15

60kg x 15

100kg x 6 x 3

100kg x 4

*Supplement Lift 2*

*Dumbbell Incline Bench Press*

35kg x 6 x 3

*Supplement Lift 3*

*Dumbbell Close Grip Bench Press*

25kg x 10 x 4

These are an AWESOME alternative to Close Grip Bench Press with a barbell. I don't like BB CGBP because it really flares up my wrist tendinitis so this dumbbell variant is sweet!

*Supplement Lift 4*

*Parallel Bar Dips*

BW = 179lbs

BW + 20kg x 6

BW + 25kg x 6 x 2

BW + 20kg x 6

The DB CGBP really helped me here, I often go into this exercise not fully primed but this was A LOT easier than last week.

*Abdominals*

*Parallel Bar Leg Raise / Dumbbell Side Bend - SUPERSET*

PBLR - BW x 20 / DSB - 35kg x 10

3 Sets

*Thoughts*

Flat Bench was hard, lost strength there. Set me up for failure on Incline Dumbbell, was also really hard, couldn't do the same weight as last week  - Tricep work was great! Ab's are killing me now!
​


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Wheres the vid?


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Wheres the vid?


I've just bought a shed and with it p*ssing down I'm having to store it in my garage / gym. I don't have space for setting camera up so no vid's till I get it built (hopefully this weekend). Bloody chi's all f*cked up with it all a mess, don't like it


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*-M12.2-*

*
*

*
**Back Atcha!*

*Video*






*Supplementation*

*Dailies* - Creapure Mono / Beta Alanine / Fish Oil / Multi - *PWO* - 1 x Hemo Rage Black

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike - Dead Hangs

*STR Scheme*

*Supplement Lift 1*

*Wide Grip Pull Up*

BW = 179lbs

BW+5kg x 6 x 2

BW+5kg x 11 (AMRAP)

*Supplement Lift 2*

*Barbell Bent Over Row*

60kg x 12

100kg x 6 x 3

*Supplement Lift 3*

*V Bar Row*

40kg x 12

80kg x 6

90kg x 6 x 2

*Supplement Lift 4*

*Underhand Lat Pull Down*

40kg x 12

90kg x 6 x 3

*Supplement Lift 5*

*Barbell Bicep Curl*

20kg x 15 x 2

40kg x 6 x 3

20kg x 15

*Thoughts*

Absolutely dripping with sweat doing this. Had a really good session probably because I haven't had chance to train all week with work taking up all of my spare time. Usually I would make time but I have been exhausted lately. Happy with the way strength is holding.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Handy little nib there for the T-Bars


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Handy little nib there for the T-Bars


Haha yeah, I keep meaning to fab up a bracket to attach to my rack. Those breeze blocks are getting shagged!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*-M12.2-*

*
*

*
**Shut Up and Squat*

*Supplementation*

*Dailies* - Creapure Mono / Beta Alanine / Fish Oil / Multi / DAA - *PWO* - None

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, BW Lunges and Squats

*STR Scheme*

*Supplement Lift 1*

*Barbell Back Squat*

20kg x 15

60kg x 15

80kg x 10

100kg x 10 x 2

110kg x 6 x 2

*Supplement Lift 2*

*Dumbbell Lunge*

15kg's x 12 x 3

*Supplement Lift 3*

*Donkey Calf Raise*

60kg x 10 Single Leg x 2

60kg x 20 Both Legs x 2

Had some crazy calf veins going on here!

*Supplement Lift 4*

*Natural GHR - Push Off Assist*

BW x 12 x 2

And not another set was done that day! F*CKING HARD!

*Thoughts*

Another sweaty sesh, need to get back into a progression program, still following GST day pattern but not applying GST to a core lift. Fallen by the wayside with that... Bad Lad. Gunna read up on 5/3/1 next couple weeks then start it... or maybe should weight till finished this cut. Dun f*cking know. One thing I do know is I LOVE natural GHR's and I'm going to make it a mission to master it... Will translate over to initial Deadlift strength too I reckon.
​


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*-M12.2-*

*
*

*
**Destroy the Delts!*

*Supplementation*

*Dailies* - Creapure Mono / Beta Alanine / Fish Oil / Multi / DAA - *PWO* - Too late for that stuff, trained at 22.30

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, YTWL's and Dislocations

*STR Scheme*

*Supplement Lift 1*

*Barbell Seated Press*

20kg x 15

40kg x 10 x 2

60kg x 6 x 2

65kg x 5 x 2

70kg x 3

60kg x 6

Got a bit into it...

*Supplement Lift 2*

*Dumbbell Lateral Raise*

15kg x 10

17.5kg x 10 x 3

*Supplement Lift 3*

*Barbell Front Raise*

20kg x 12

22.5kg x 10 x 3

*Supplement Lift 4*

*Rear Lateral Raise*

15kg x 10 x 3

*Thoughts*

Not as long of a session as I like but it was late and I've been missing too many training days, so last night I decided it HAD to be done. Balancing work with play can be difficult sometimes. Seated Barbell Press was great this week, had enough warm up sets to prevent the shoulder from tweaking. I reckon I can ramp that up pretty fast.
​


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Good work on squeezing a session in when you're tight on time mate, some nice lifting on the shoulders too!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Good work on squeezing a session in when you're tight on time mate, some nice lifting on the shoulders too!


Thanks mate. Yeah it's been a hard couple of weeks in respect to time / effort due to work. You would think with having a home gym it wouldn't be a problem but when you are doing a physical job + travel I find it takes a lot out of me to even think about doing a session... especially since I'm cutting, I need all the energy I can get!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

What weight you got down to now? BF%?

I'm still cutting too although slowed a bit as was ill last week (this actually caused me to drop 2kg in the week), but then put 3kg back on again post illness. Taking the cutting a little easier now, just 1lb-1.5lb per week i'm happy with.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> What weight you got down to now? BF%?
> 
> I'm still cutting too although slowed a bit as was ill last week (this actually caused me to drop 2kg in the week), but then put 3kg back on again post illness. Taking the cutting a little easier now, just 1lb-1.5lb per week i'm happy with.


I'd around 10-11% now, I've not had the calipers out in a while, might have a mess at weekend. Weight was 178lbs this morning so still going good. My biggest problem is watching out for loose skin, due to how big I was before. Got a nice big stretch mark scar on the right hand side of my belly as a constant reminder not to fall off the straight and narrow again.

What was up with ya? 1-1.5lb a week loss is ideal I would say. Anything more is too excessive.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi mate, just had a bug, ****s/sickness... rank city!!

I tried measuring my BF a few times with the callipers, specifically using the Parillo 10 point method. It gave me 14.4% BF, which is way too low, i'm a chuffa still. Sure it is the way my mate measures it, need to ask a fitness instructor or PT to measure it for me next time I at the gym, then again most of them are useless at my gym also. Only 1 guy seems to know his stuff.

Anyway, based on your's and few others recommendation I decided to start a journal, it is a simple affair, no were near as professional looking as this one but still should help to keep me motivated.

If you get a minute, check it out bud, http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/186385-journal-sweat-wendel-531-based.html


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Hi mate, just had a bug, ****s/sickness... rank city!!
> 
> I tried measuring my BF a few times with the callipers, specifically using the Parillo 10 point method. It gave me 14.4% BF, which is way too low, i'm a chuffa still. Sure it is the way my mate measures it, need to ask a fitness instructor or PT to measure it for me next time I at the gym, then again most of them are useless at my gym also. Only 1 guy seems to know his stuff.
> 
> ...


In respect to BF measurement you can get it spot on and you can get it totally out, the important thing with it is that you are consistent. For example, say you measured 14.4% (but you know that you are not) if you measure 14.2 then 14 then 13.7 over the course of a couple months then you know you are heading in the right direction. Just use it as a gauge, that's all I do.

Starting a log is a great way to stay motivated, especially when you have a good following and people start busting your nuts over why you're not posting training sessions! Makes you feel like you HAVE to. Also, if you get into videoing your sessions, it's great for getting form critiques and also I have found that when the camera is pointed at me I feel I have to give it my all - as if I have an audience watching me.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Good read I'm in! Subbed!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Already video my sex sessions for another forum, I have to now start videoing weights sessions as well?! When will it ever end... people will soon be demanding one of me taking a monster dump too? Big Brother gone mad!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Good read I'm in! Subbed!


Thanks fella



Sweat said:


> Already video my sex sessions for another forum, I have to now start videoing weights sessions as well?! When will it ever end... people will soon be demanding one of me taking a monster dump too? Big Brother gone mad!


Hahah a liiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiittle bit too much info mate


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*-M12.2-*

*
*

*
**Deadlift Destruction!*

*Video*






*Supplementation*

*Dailies* - Fish Oil / Multi / D3 - *PWO* - 1 x Cellucor C4

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike - Bar Weight RDL's and Ham Stretches into 60kg and 100kg RDL's

*STR Scheme*

*Supplement Lift 1*

*Rack Pull*

140kg x 8

160kg x 6

180kg x 4 x 2

180kg x 6 (AMRAP)

Lost a couple reps there but meh, I'm cutting!

*Supplement Lift 2*

*Romanian Deadlift*

100kg x 8

140kg x 8

150kg x 6 x 2

*Supplement Lift 3*

*Conventional Deadlift*

100kg x 10

120kg x 6 x 2

*Supplement Lift 4*

*Dumbbell Shrug*

50kg's x 10 x 3

*Supplement Lift 5*

*Nordic Raise (Push Off Assist)*

BW x 10 x 2

*Thoughts*

Felt pretty damn good having some time in my gym today. Was a bit on edge being on call out, never feel like I can fully focus... it's like I'm waiting for that phone to ring... Was good to do conventional deadlifts again, felt very light and easy (because they where I guess  ) - I can definitely feel that all my work I have done has translated over to it, I reckon when I start 5/3/1 and I'm eating more I'm gunna get some big numbers... I hope! The Nordic Raise is a killer, really tough but I will master it as it is an AWESOME hamstring exercise, you can really feel the back of your legs working over time.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Calves are looking really good in the video mate.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

What assistance will you be doing on Wendlers ?


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Calves are looking really good in the video mate.


Thanks mate.



Tassotti said:


> What assistance will you be doing on Wendlers ?


I don't know yet, I've not given it much thought.. Not had time! I'm gunna spend a few hours one day having a read and then make a program up.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Good session mate, 3 variations of deadlift will definitely destroy your back!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Good session mate, 3 variations of deadlift will definitely destroy your back!


Sure has. Felt great today, really feel it in my back and hams.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*-M12.3-*

*
*

*
**Pec Punishment - Tricep Torment!*

*Video*






*Supplementation*

*Dailies* - Fish Oil / Multi / - *PWO* - Cellucor M5 Extreme

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, YTWL's and Dislocations

*STR Scheme*

*Supplement Lift 1*

*Barbell Bench Press*

20kg x 15

60kg x 15

80kg x 12

100kg x 4 (with EPIC FAIL)

100kg x 3 (waab waaaah)

90kg x 7

*Supplement Lift 2*

*Dumbbell Incline Bench Press*

35kg's x 8

35kg's x 5 x 2

35kg's x 4

*Supplement Lift 3*

*Dumbbell Incline Fly*

15kg's x 12 x 3

*Supplement Lift 4*

*Dumbbell Close Grip Bench Press*

15kg's x 10

25kg's x 9

27.5kg's x 8

27.5kg's x 7

*Supplement Lift 5*

*Parallel Bar Dips*

BW = 176lbs

BW x 10 x 2

BW +20kg x 4

F*cked.

*Thoughts*

Was a really hard session, was doing an on the fly review of Cellucor M5 Extreme, mainly looking at affect on pump. Love it! Gave a great pump but probably due to the carbs in it!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*-M12.3-*

*
*

*
**Back it Up!*

*Supplementation*

*Dailies* - Fish Oil / Multi - *PWO* - 1 x Hemo Rage Black and 1 x Cellucor M5 Extreme

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike - Dead Hangs / 20kg Lat Pull Down Primers

*STR Scheme*

*Supplement Lift 1*

*Wide Grip Pull Up*

BW = 176lbs

BW x 10

BW +10kg x 9 (AMRAP)

BW +10kg x 4 x 2

BW x 10

*Supplement Lift 2*

*Barbell Bent Over Row*

60kg x 12

100kg x 6

90kg x 8

90kg x 10 x 2

Backed it off to get more of a squeeeeeze

*Supplement Lift 3*

*Seated Close Cable Row*

40kg x 12

80kg x 8 x 3

*Supplement Lift 4*

*Dumbbell Row / Barbell Curl SUPERSET*

DR - 45kg x 8 / Barbell Curl 30kg x 10

3 Sets - Finished my arms off well and truly!

*Thoughts*

Good session yesterday, was very warm in my gym. Please with the pull ups, felt controlled and quite easy. Squats soon. Meh.
​


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice work chappo, would love to be able to start doing BW+Weight Wide Grip Pull Ups, still working my way to 10 with no weight though. On about 6-7 max at the mo.

Not used any Pre or Intra Workout Supp's in ages, or ever really, tried NO Explode a few times, but it made me feel like [email protected] afterwards. Also tried Grenades and ECA but not in relation to a pre workout boost, primarily for additional fat burning.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Also only just watched the bench video, credit for uploading the video, lots of people would shy away from it due to failing on the rep, but I think it's a good thing, shows you training to failure...


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Nice work chappo, would love to be able to start doing BW+Weight Wide Grip Pull Ups, still working my way to 10 with no weight though. On about 6-7 max at the mo.
> 
> Not used any Pre or Intra Workout Supp's in ages, or ever really, tried NO Explode a few times, but it made me feel like [email protected] afterwards. Also tried Grenades and ECA but not in relation to a pre workout boost, primarily for additional fat burning.


They aren't something I use every time. I just use them to do a review; mainly I just use bulk creatine mono and bulk beta alanine, all I need really!



Sweat said:


> Also only just watched the bench video, credit for uploading the video, lots of people would shy away from it due to failing on the rep, but I think it's a good thing, shows you training to failure...


I ain't bothered, it's nothing to be ashamed of, sh*t happens. I have benched 100kg for 12 before and quite regularly. Doing Macenko Bench Routine I was doing it twice a week along with heavier sets too.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Wasn't putting you or the weight down mate, just saying it is good to still post it.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Yeah I know you wasn't bud, I was just saying why I think it's good to show your fails. I know what you mean when you say some people would shy away but I think what's the point, you gotta show where you've been on the way to where your going!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*-M12.3-*

*
*

*
**Shut Up and Squat*

*Supplementation*

*Dailies* - Fish Oil / Multi - *PWO* - None

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, BW Lunges and Squats

*STR Scheme*

*Supplement Lift 1*

*Barbell Back Squat*

30kg x 15

40kg x 15

60kg x 15

100kg x 10

110kg x 8

120kg x 6

130kg x 3

Meh

*Supplement Lift 2*

*Dumbbell Lunge*

15kg's x 10

17.5kg's x 10 x 2

*Supplement Lift 3*

*Calf Raise*

40kg x 40 x 2 - Double Straight Leg

40kg x 100 - Double Leg Seated Calf Raise

*Supplement Lift 4*

*Natural GHR - Push Off Assist*

BW x 10 x 3

Dropped a couple reps but went into 3 set territory.

Finished with some sets of 20kg x 15 DB Side Bends and 20 Rep Hanging Leg Raises.

*Thoughts*

Still feeling pretty lacklustre towards leg / squat day. This is probably due to not following a program any more other than just trying to maintain strength. I've kept more strength doing what I have been doing this time then when I did GST on a cut last year so i've done something right but boredom is probably the worst thing for anyones progression. The question is... should I start a new program whilst cutting or should I stick it out a bit longer... gah
​


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Still doing nice squats mate, especially considering your not feeling it. Let me know if you ever fancy a leg workout day, could use any advice you got on them. Still learning legs and deads!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*-M12.3-*

*
*

*
**Lift them Boulders and get Big Shoulders*

*Video*






*Supplementation*

*Dailies* - Fish Oil / Multi - *PWO* - 1 x NO Xplode

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, YTWL's and Dislocations

*STR Scheme*

*Supplement Lift 1*

*Barbell Seated Press*

20kg x 15

40kg x 12 x 2

60kg x 8

60kg x 6

65kg x 5

70kg x 4 (PR I reckon)

*Supplement Lift 2*

*Dumbbell Seated Press*

17.5kg's x 10

25kg's x 8

27.5kg's x 6 x 2

*Supplement Lift 3*

*Dumbbell Lateral Raise / Front Raise - SUPERSET*

DLR 15kg's x 10 / FR 15kg's x 8

3 Sets

*Supplement Lift 4*

*Rear Lateral Raise *

10kg's x 12 x 3

*Supplement Lift 5*

*Tricep Rope Extension / Dumbbell Tricep Kickback - SUPERSET*

30kg x 10 x 3

10kg's x 8 x 3

*Thoughts*

Had a great Shoulder session and Tri's ended up feeling like little rocks by the end of it. I absolutely love seated barbell press now it's one of my favourite exercises and setting a new PR is always good. When I get back on that big eating business I'm gunna make a 100kg seated press my bitch.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sounds good mate, will take you up on it one day. Best advice I ever got from the chaps at BB.com was to "check your ego at the door". If you're not squatting to parallel or lower, you ain't squat! Deadlifts - do it slow and steady, keep that back tight, don't let the big numbers get their claws on you too fast or you'll be a snapped mess on the floor in no time at all!

I remember when I squatted 180kg at Fit24 one night, no spotter. Got the first rep... second rep... went down and couldn't come up, bailed the weight off my back made a f*cking massive crash! It's when I think back I know why... the first rep wasn't anywhere near parallel (but I thought it was of course!) and the second rep was to proper depth... NO F*CKING CHANCE was I gunna get that up. Haha... what a bell end!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*-M12.3-*

*
*

*
**I got Injured...*

*Video*






*Supplementation*

*Dailies* - Creatine Mono/ Beta Alanine / Fish Oil / Multi - *PWO* - 1 x NO Xplode

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, Lunges, Bar RDLS (Usually then do upto 100kg RDL's but didn't... this is why I think I got injured)

*STR Scheme*

*Supplement Lift 1*

*Rack Pull*

100kg x 8

140kg x 8

170kg x 4 (Injury Happened Here)

190kg x 1 (Called it a day)

Felt it pretty bad in the Semitendinosus - tried to stretch it of with some standing lunges (ouch) and some sissy squats (ouch more). Decided best off doing some upper back stuff.

*Supplement Lift 2*

*Wide Grip Lat Pull Down*

40kg x 15

60kg x 12 x 3

*Supplement Lift 3*

*Underhand Lat Pull Down*

70kg x 10 x 3

*Supplement Lift 4*

*Close Grip Lat Pull Down*

70kg x 8 x 3

Then went on to do some triples comprising of:

10kg's x 12 Dumbbell Curl

12 x Ab Wheel Roll Out

20 x 20kg Plate (each hand) Shrugs REEEEEEEEEEALLL SLOW.

Did that back to back, like one long set three times. Dripping.

*Thoughts*

Annoyed at myself for not warming up properly. It was really hot and muggy in my gym last night and I got a bit lazy... paid the price for it. Got some Deep Freeze on it last night which has helped, been walking a bit funny today and climbing up and down steps on sites today has been a pain in the ass (well, almost quite literally).


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Nightmare ! Hope it heals quickly


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Nightmare ! Hope it heals quickly


Cheers mate. It's not been so bad today. I originally planned to unload this box of lifting gear I have in the back o my van into storage today (I'd say it weighs around 80-90kg) but that was definitely NOT going to happen today!

Just walking like I've sh*t meself.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*-M12.4-*

*
*

*
**Holy Chesticles Batman!*

*Video*






*Supplementation*

*Dailies* - Fish Oil / Multi / Creatine Mono / Beta Alanine / DAA - *PWO* - BSN NO-XPLODE 2.0 - Watermelon (tasted awful)

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, YTWL's and Dislocations

*STR Scheme*

*Supplement Lift 1*

*Dumbbell Incline Bench Press*

15kg's x 15

25kg's x 10

35kg's x 6

40kg's x 3 x 3

*Supplement Lift 2*

*Dumbbell Flat Bench Press*

40kg's x 6

45kg's x 3 x 3

*Supplement Lift 3*

*Dumbbell Close Grip Bench Press*

35kg's x 4 x 2

25kg's x 12

*Supplement Lift 4*

*Dumbbell Incline Fly / Tricep Kickback - SUPERSET*

DIF - 15kg's x 12 x 2

TK - 15kg's x 8 x 2

2 Sets

*Thoughts*

Now that I finally got round to buying another snap hook for my chain spotter I can use the power hooks in a different way. Having the dumbbells attached to chains on the lifts means you don't have to worry about bailing out if you fail. The only downside to this set up is having to start at the bottom of the lift again which can be the most strenuous part! I supposed I could use it with the barbell for starting and just rely on the chains if I'm going to failure.... but the barbell gets in the way sometimes... I'm sure I'll come up with something. Really enjoyed the session, knowing that I didn't have to worry about dropping my dumbbells and f*cking my powerhooks up I found some extra energy to get the reps I would have previously not even attempted. Chest is solid this morning!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Good work bud, I was having similar concerns with my Powerhooks. Ref the chains, these just for using as safety for dumbbells or are they heavy and long enough to put on barbell to give progressive added resistance close to lockout?


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Good work bud, I was having similar concerns with my Powerhooks. Ref the chains, these just for using as safety for dumbbells or are they heavy and long enough to put on barbell to give progressive added resistance close to lockout?


They are long enough to use for that but the extra weight they add is minimal maybe 5kg at lockout, I know every little helps but meh


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Ah I see, really wanted some chains since I saw some at body power expo a while ago. No gyms round hull have them!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Ah I see, really wanted some chains since I saw some at body power expo a while ago. No gyms round hull have them!


They're f*cking expensive is probably why mate! The chain that I have (think was 4m before I chopped it up) cost me £30 and that was trade price. So if you want the big heavy stuff you are looking at a lot of moolah.

You can get a similar effect by using resistance bands tied to your rack at a fraction of the cost. If you can get hold of cheap scrap chain then go for it.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Yeah they are pricey. Even at scrap they still expensive. Think will get a set of resistance bands at some point and anchor to the rack like you suggested.

Meant to be shoulders tonight but still hurting so think will go for Squats instead. Can't wait!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Yeah they are pricey. Even at scrap they still expensive. Think will get a set of resistance bands at some point and anchor to the rack like you suggested.
> 
> Meant to be shoulders tonight but still hurting so think will go for Squats instead. Can't wait!


Haha wish I had your enthusiasm towards squats - I've had my fill of them this year


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*-M12.4-*

*
*

*
**Fire the CANNONS!*

*Supplementation*

*Dailies* - Creatine Mono / Beta Alanine / DAA / Fish Oil / Multi - *PWO* - 1 x ProSupps Hyde (1,3D Version - love this product, awesome!!!)

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike - Dead Hangs / 20kg Lat Pull Down Primers

*Video*






*STR Scheme*

*Supplement Lift 1*

*Wide Grip Pull Up*

BW = 176lbs

BW x 10

BW +15kg x 7 (AMRAP)

BW +15kg x 3 x 2

BW x 5

*Supplement Lift 2*

*Pendlay Row*

60kg x 10

80kg x 8

90kg x 6

90kg x 6 - Normal Barbell Row

First time doing these, I like them.

*Supplement Lift 3*

*V Bar Row*

40kg x 10

60kg x 8

80kg x 3

100kg x 3

105kg x 3

*Supplement Lift 4*

*Dumbbell Row*

45kg x 8

55kg x 5

65kg x 3 x 2

*Supplement Lift 5*

*Barbell Curl / Heavy Hammers SUPERSET*

20kg x 15 - BC

40kg x 5 - BC / 25kg x 3 - HH

40kg x 3 - BC / 25kg x 3 HH

DAT PUMP

*Thoughts*

Crazy ass pump from that PWO. Really had a great time with this session. Setting PR's on a cut - wtf man. Liked Pendlay rows will be doing them in the future, also liked how they put less strain on my wrists so didn't have to use straps. Looking forward to 5/3/1...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice mate.

Just one thing. Try and arch your upper back at the top of the movement on the Pendlays.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Nice mate.
> 
> Just one thing. Try and arch your upper back at the top of the movement on the Pendlays.


 Hey mate thanks for the input. Was my first time ever doing them, looking at the video I agree I could pull my shoulders back more but I don't think my upper back is in any way excessively rounded. I'll deffo take it into consideration though next time - practice makes perfect!


----------



## mrproc (Oct 26, 2013)

excellent transformation mate well done. subbed


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

mrproc said:


> excellent transformation mate well done. subbed


Thanks mate glad to have you in


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Week 1 - Cycle 1 - Squat*

*
*

*
**Shut Up and Squat!*

*Video*






*Supplementation*

*Dailies* - Creapure Mono / Beta Alanine / Fish Oil / Multi / DAA - *PWO* - None

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, BW Squats

*Core Lift*

*Barbell Back Squat*

20kg x 10

60kg x 10

90kg x 5

105kg x 5

120kg x 9

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Dumbbell Lunge*

15kg's x 10 x 4

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Donkey Calf Raise*

Single Leg

50kg x 12

60kg x 10 x 3

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Natural GHR - Push Off Assist*

BW x 10 x 3

*Thoughts*

So far, so good. Was in and out of my gym pretty quick with not much messing about. First Squat day I have enjoyed in quite a few weeks now. Feel like I have a purpose again now that I have structure again after letting my GST pattern go to sh*t. Looking forward to this program for sure!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Evening HP, I tried DB lunges last week with 25kg's, also after squat's... totally underestimated the weight. After one set of worst form in the world I dropped to 15kg's also... lol, faux pa from me!

What you doing the GHR's off? Could not find anything to do them on in my home gym.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Evening HP, I tried DB lunges last week with 25kg's, also after squat's... totally underestimated the weight. After one set of worst form in the world I dropped to 15kg's also... lol, faux pa from me!
> 
> What you doing the GHR's off? Could not find anything to do them on in my home gym.


Haha yeah those dumbbell lunges are b*stards! Think most i've done is 30kg's for sets of 6, nightmare! The GHR I do is not exactly a true GHR, as there is no lower back extension. It's often called a "Natural Raise" or a "Nordic Raise". If you have a leg developer attachment for your bench (so you can do extensions and curls) you can set it to the lowest setting so you can really wedge your feet under it. Same goes for one of those sit up bars you get for under doors - OR - you can load a barbell up with more than your BW and use that to rest your feet under. You really just need something to keep your feet planted down and if you can drive your heels into something it makes it a LOT easier.

Give it a try if you get chance. Other than exercises like Romanian Deadlifts / Good Mornings - I guarantee you will not have experienced this kind of hamstring / glute activation it's really f*cking hard... I'm working on being able to do them with no push off assist.... won't be anytime soon.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Week 1 - Cycle 1 - OHP*

*
*

*
**Building Pauldrons*

*Video*






ku5tIQwzH7g?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*Dailies* - Creapure Mono / Beta Alanine / Fish Oil / Multi / DAA - *PWO* - ON Amino Energy

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, YTWL, Dislocations

*Core Lift*

*Seated OHP*

20kg x 15

30kg x 15

52.5kg x 5

60kg x 5

67.5kg x 3

60kg x 6

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Dumbbell Seated Press*

25kg's x 10 x 3

25kg's x 8

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Dumbbell Lateral Raise*

15kg's x 10 x 4

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Dumbbell Front Raise*

15kg's x 10 x 3

*Assistance Lift 4*

*Rear Delt Flyes*

10kg's x 12 x 4

*Thoughts*

Another nice, fast session. Bit annoyed that I f*cked up with the 1RM calculator. I pressed 70kg for 3 reps a couple weeks back so was surprised to find it so hard. Volume was not bad but was feeling it by the end of the session. Just gunna listen to my body and do volume to suit.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

I've made loads of mistakes working weights out for this your not alone! Tass has a calculator if your nice to him lol

Good training and great vids!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

mikemull said:


> I've made loads of mistakes working weights out for this your not alone! Tass has a calculator if your nice to him lol
> 
> Good training and great vids!


Thanks mate. I have a calculator already but I just got a little over confident with my OHP 1RM. Will be reet!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Week 1 - Cycle 1 - Deadlift*

*
*

*
**Dead Serious*

*Video*






YLiim_i9MpI?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*Dailies* - Creapure Mono / Beta Alanine / Fish Oil / Multi / DAA - *PWO* - Labrada Stim-Force Chewys... (lol f*cking garbage - review coming soon)

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, Bar Weight RDL's, Dorsal Raises

*Core Lift*

*Conventional Deadlift*

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

105kg x 5

120kg x 5

135kg x 11

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Romanian Deadlift*

100kg x 10

120kg x 10 x 2

120kg x 8

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Barbell Bent Over Row*

60kg x 10

80kg x 10 x 3

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Mixed Grip Pull Ups*

BW = 174lbs

BW x 10 - Underhand

BW x 10 - Hammer

BW x 10 - Underhand

BW x 4 - Over Wide (Sooooo TIRED)

*Assistance Lift 4*

*Dumbbell Row*

40kg x 10 x 3

*Thoughts*

Really enjoyed the Upper back / Lower back and Hams combo! Felt EPIC! Was really hard, was sweating buckets and I could feel the fatigue coming in. I was gunnna do Bench day tomorrow.... BUT... with me doing IF and I am planning on going out with the mrs tomorrow and having a few cheeky beers... the only time I could really train would be first thing and that would be TWO sessions back to back with no feeding. Don't have it in me! So I'll push it back to Sunday morning... got a Christening to go to quite early (yaaaawn) so will get up extra early and smash a session beforehand.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Really good session mate I'm liking where this is heading I see big things!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks man, I'm just glad I could do the main deads without straps. Wrist is repairing but its way off being 100% (and I doubt it ever will be). It was mixed grip for now, may have to overhand and strap up on the heavier stuff. Thanks for reading!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Home Physique said:


> Thanks man, I'm just glad I could do the main deads without straps. Wrist is repairing but its way off being 100% (and I doubt it ever will be). It was mixed grip for now, may have to overhand and strap up on the heavier stuff. Thanks for reading!


Sorry for not readi g but what happened to your wrist?


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Sorry for not readi g but what happened to your wrist?


I have written about it on here I don't think. Around about September last year wear and tear of gym and everyday things caught up with me and I got reeeeeally bad tendonitis in my right wrist.

It's actually De Quervains syndrome if you want to look into it. Has made lifting hell for me, rarely bench without wraps now and also rarely do non strapped barbell rows or deads.

It's gotten better but at one point the pain was so sharp that it really ****ed my sleeping up. Would wake up in the night and literally feel the tendon stuck over the bone and feel it "pop" back into place.... Bodybuilding? Body wrecking!

Been doing recovery work which I set myself as the doctor went on google right in front of me when I went for advice... ****ing joke.

Plate pinches, stretching, mobility and been using some heavy grip trainers (250lb spring).

Most important thing to remember is this is for many a hobby not a job. If you injure yourself that it effects your livelihood you need to sort it out. That's why I lol when I read people calling **** out of straps saying they're for pussies etc etc ... I'd rather be a pussy and get paid than be Rambo and on the nat king cole.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

I love reading/watching this journal!

You put some serious effort into it mate with all the vids and editing. I like how you've added a bit of commentary to the vids now, it's much better than without imo.

Keep it up fella


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> I love reading/watching this journal!
> 
> You put some serious effort into it mate with all the vids and editing. I like how you've added a bit of commentary to the vids now, it's much better than without imo.
> 
> Keep it up fella


Thanks mate glad you're enjoying it. I enjoy making the vids, gives me something to do when the other halfs watching TOWIE haha!


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Well done I'm sure loads of people will be inspired by this !


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

reza85 said:


> Well done I'm sure loads of people will be inspired by this !


Thanks mate, that's the plan hopefully - inspire and motivate!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Week 1 - Cycle 1 - Bench Press*

*
*

*
**Hot off the Press*

*Video*






g9cc71zDEPY?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*Dailies* - Creapure Mono / Beta Alanine / Fish Oil / Multi / DAA - *PWO* - Nada

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, YTWL's and Dislocations

*Core Lift*

*Flat Barbell Bench Press*

20kg x 15

40kg x 15

67.5kg x 5

77.5kg x 5

90kg x 10

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Incline Dumbbell Bench Press*

30kg's x 12

32.5kg's x 10

32.5kg's x 8

30kg's x 10

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Parallel Bar Dips*

BW = 174lbs

BW x 10

BW +10kg x 10 x 3

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Incline Dumbbell Flyes*

17.5kg's x 11

17.5kg's x 10

15kg's x 10 x 2

*Thoughts*

Happy with the session other than I honestly though I would of got more reps on the 5+ set at that weight. Hey Ho that's just the way it goes. My diet has been appalling these past few days and even though I have had a sh*t ton of sugar my energy levels are quite low. I blame the crappy sleep I had last night.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Week 2 - Cycle 1 - Squat*

*
*

*
**Shut Up and Squat!*

*Video*






sOkbc_r8M5Y?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*Dailies* - Creapure Mono / Fish Oil / Multi / DAA - *PWO* - None

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, BW Squats, Lunges and some Ham Stretching

*Core Lift*

*Barbell Back Squat*

20kg x 12

60kg x 8

97.5kg x 3

112.5kg x 3

127.5kg x 6

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Dumbbell Lunge*

16.25kg's x 10 x 4

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Seated Calf Raise*

Double Leg

80kg x 90 - Just a continuous set, Calves started breaking down around 60 rep mark.

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Dip Belt Donkey Calf Raise (Single Leg)*

60kg x 12 x 3

*Assistance Lift 4*

*Natural GHR - Push Off Assist*

BW x 10 x 3

*Thoughts*

I was happy enough with the 6 reps for a 3+ on the Back Squat. This actually puts my estimated 1RM higher than what I have based this cycle on - so that is positive! This was also the deepest squatting I have ever done with Back Squats, I think it's because I took a wider stance. Still not as deep as I can go when doing Front Squats - but i'll take ANY improvements!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Home Physique said:


> *Week 1 - Cycle 1 - Bench Press*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


Good session mate, it looked like you need to plant your feet more and make a more effective arch, in the mirror it looked like you were only touching floor with your toes.

Your workout station is awesome mate, we're did you get it from? I've never seen thedbs with chains on before!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Good session mate, it looked like you need to plant your feet more and make a more effective arch, in the mirror it looked like you were only touching floor with your toes.
> 
> Your workout station is awesome mate, we're did you get it from? I've never seen thedbs with chains on before!


It's the camera angle making you think that. I crop out the set up part of my bench, basically I get under the bar, pull myself up, arch then nip shoulders together and drive myself into the bench.

Feet are just under hips, when I go for heavier lifts I get them slightly behind hips. Made all the difference with my bench, could barely push 80kg when I started - got 130kg x 1 earlier this year.

Got my Rack from Powerhousefitness. The dumbbells are attached to power hooks which are attached to chains as a safety net. Can go to failure without having to worry about throwing the dumbbells on the floor.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

I would love something like your set up mate.

My "man cave" is slightly too small though i think

What would be the minimum space required fella?


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

It's just a standard single garage as far as I'm aware. Look at it this way: You need an absolute minimum of 10ft width in order to manoeuvre a 7ft Olympic bar comfortably. The length is purely luxury. The critical measurement is the height of your ceiling to the floor, as you need space for your head to end up when doing Pull Ups and you have to take into account some of these Racks are effin tall.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Week 2 - Cycle 1 - OHP*

*
*

*
**Going Sideways through Doors*

*Video*






8rA6lDnT1tI?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*Dailies* - Creapure Mono / Beta Alanine / Fish Oil / Multi / DAA - *PWO* - MY OWN FREE WILL

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, YTWL, Dislocations

*Core Lift*

*Seated OHP*

20kg x 15

30kg x 15

50kg x 3

57.5kg x 3

62.5kg x 5

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Dumbbell Seated Press*

25kg's x 10 x 4

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Dumbbell Lateral Raise*

16.25kg's x 10 x 4

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Parallel Bar Dips*

BW = 174lbs

BW x 10

BW+10kg x 10 x 4

*Assistance Lift 4*

*Rear Delt Flyes*

15kg's x 10 x 3

*Thoughts*

Today was an early morning session, something I haven't done in a while and as I have trained fasted in the past I knew what to expect - a good session! Yep, I find that training fasted gives me a much greater focus on the task at hand. A little dissapointed with the 3+ Set reps but nevermind eh, anything more than 3 reps is on track I guess.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Good session mate but come on its August ditch that hat!! :thumb:

How much for the whole station plus weights, everything?


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

It was chilly cod at 5.30 this morning. Nearly had to put a t shirt on... Only nearly though.

Altogether, including flooring and walling etc it's cost over a grand. But now I have no gym membership fees for like... ever...

Got my build thread here: http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=139725933


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

this journals good, unrecognisable after transformation


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Gorgeous_George said:


> this journals good, unrecognisable after transformation


Thanks matey, cheers for reading


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Week 2 - Cycle 1 - Deadlift*

*
*

*
**You can't Lift if your Dead nomsayin?*

*Video*






1aLHF1Wo_Wc?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*Dailies* - Creapure Mono / Beta Alanine / Fish Oil / Multi / DAA - *PWO* - Some GAT Apple - Tasted Vile

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, Bar Weight RDL's, Dorsal Raises

*Core Lift*

*Conventional Deadlift*

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

112.5kg x 3

127.5kg x 3

145kg x 9

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Romanian Deadlift*

100kg x 10

120kg x 10 x 3

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Barbell Bent Over Row*

60kg x 10

85kg x 10 x 3

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Underhand Pull Ups*

BW = 174lbs

BW x 10 x 4

*Assistance Lift 4*

*Dumbbell Row*

35kg x 6

45kg x 8 x 2

*Thoughts*

Was really pleased with that 3+ Set. I was hoping to maybe hit 10 reps for a nice, round figure but I decided that 9 was it. It was a really early session this morning for me, everybody was in bed still (including the other half) so I was a bit conscious of making too much noise with the Deads.... my girlfriend confirmed this noise....

I've been trying to do as much as I can without straps (barring the RDL's which if I do mixed grip just don't feel right and I don't want to risk screwing my back up again) however today I have found that my injured wrist is starting to flare up again so I may have to mix it up a bit, some straps, some raw - I would usually do the Bent Over Rows with straps but I have been trying it raw lately.

I think my Power Rack has moved since I built it, noticed I had to duck to the sides when doing pull ups as my head was nearly hitting the garage track! Would have liked to have got another set on the Dumbbell Rows but hey ho, it was ridiculously hot in there this morning and I was tired!

Bench Press day either tomorrow or Saturday, will see how I feel.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Week 2 - Cycle 1 - Bench Press*

*
*

*
**Hot off the Press*

*Video*






PfHa9n3plA?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*Dailies* - Creapure Mono / Beta Alanine / Fish Oil / Multi / DAA - *PWO* - Muscle Pharm Assault

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, YTWL's and Dislocations

*Core Lift*

*Flat Barbell Bench Press*

20kg x 12

40kg x 10

60kg x 3

72.5kg x 3

85kg x 3

95kg x 10

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Incline Dumbbell Bench Press*

30kg's x 10 x 3

30kg's x 7

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Parallel Bar Dips*

BW = 174lbs... Still...

BW x 10

BW +15kg x 10 x 3

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Incline Dumbbell Flyes*

17.5kg's x 10 x 3

*Thoughts*

Very happy with that 3+ Set. To be honest, when I was doing the first two sets I knew I was going to have a good final set. Felt strong today. Again, would have liked to get another exercise in there but just didn't have the energy come the end of the session. I used a sample of Muscle Pharm Assault which I had kicking about and can say the Mango Crush is no better tasting than the Fruit Punch.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Just done a touch of steady cardio today and some abdominal work.

Getting ready for the big week next week on the 5/3/1 program. It's the 1+ sets... time to kick it up a notch!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Week 3 - Cycle 1 - Squat*

*
*

*
**If you don't Squat, You ain't Squat*

*Video*






C42I08-o6Rc?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*Dailies* - Creapure Mono / Fish Oil / Multi / DAA - *PWO* - Gaspari SuperPump 250

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, BW Squats, Lunges and some Ham Stretching

*Core Lift*

*Barbell Back Squat*

20kg x 10

60kg x 6

105kg x 5

120kg x 3

132.5kg x 5

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Dumbbell Lunge*

17.5kg's x 10 x 4

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Leg Extension*

50kg x 10

60kg x 10 x 3

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Seated Calf Raise*

80kg x 100

*Assistance Lift 4*

*Natural GHR - Push Off Assist*

BW x 10 x 2

*Thoughts*

So I hit 5 reps on the 1+ set giving me a calculated 1RM of 160kg. As Wendler advises to only add 5kg a cycle for lower body (and 2.5kg for upper) I should be plain sailing for the upcoming months!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Maybe wear a belt for the last set of squats


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Great stuff!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Maybe wear a belt for the last set of squats


I've not got a belt at the mo, funds are tight too. Will see how it goes.



mikemull said:


> Great stuff!


Thanks Mike


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Week 3 - Cycle 1 - OHP*

*
*

*
**A Big Weight on My Shoulders...*

*Video*






Y6rMy6XJLBg?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*Dailies* - Creapure Mono / Beta Alanine / Fish Oil / Multi / DAA - *PWO* - Cellucor NO Zero Extreme

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, YTWL, Dislocations

*Core Lift*

*Seated OHP*

20kg x 10

30kg x 5

40kg x 3

52.5 x 5 (116lb)

60kg x 3 (132lb)

70kg x 1 (154lb) - F*cked Up with the wrong plates

65kg x 2 (143lb)

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Dumbbell Seated Press*

26.25kg's x 10 x 4 (58lb's)

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Dumbbell Lateral Raise*

16.25kg's x 10 x 4 (36lb

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Tricep Rope Extension*

Did one set of bodyweight dips... chest still aching from the other day, got one set of 10 decided to do this instead.

20kg x 12 (44lb)

25kg x 10 x 3 (55lb)

*Assistance Lift 4*

*Face Pulls*

20kg x 10 (44lb)

25kg x 10 (55lb)

*Thoughts*

I'm looking forward to switching to Standing Overhead Press as opposed to seated. I'm in no rush to make "gains" at the mo with me still being in my deficit so I'm happy to stay at this 1RM (or maybe even lower it) for this exercise. The gains will come in time!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Week 3 - Cycle 1 - Deadlift*

*
*

*
**Can I get a Lift?*

*Video*






nIf0h8uAJdA?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*Dailies* - Creapure Mono / Beta Alanine / Fish Oil / Multi / DAA - *PWO* - Rocket Labs Tritium - Crap

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, Bar Weight RDL's, Dorsal Raises

*Core Lift*

*Conventional Deadlift*

60kg x 10

80kg x 5

120kg x 5 (265lb)

135kg x 3 (298lb)

152.5kg x 4 (336lb)

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Romanian Deadlift*

100kg x 10 (220lb)

122.5kg x 10 x 3 (270lb)

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Barbell Bent Over Row*

60kg x 10 (132lb)

87.5kg x 10 x 3 (193lb)

*Assistance Lift 3*

*V Bar Row*

40kg x 10 (88lb)

70kg x 10 x 3 (154lb)

*Assistance Lift 4*

*Underhand Pull Ups / Barbell Row SUPERSET*

BW = 172lbs

UHPU - 10 reps

BC - 10 x 30kg (66lb)

2 Sets

*Thoughts*

I am slightly dissapointed with my 1+ set, I honestly thought I would have got more reps but obviously wasn't feeling it today. I knew from the first rep when my hamstrings started to break down I was in for a rough time. That's just the way it goes though, I can't expect much from such a late stage in my cut.

Ready for that steady deload week next week.

The Scivation Xtend I tried was pretty nice, it was Apple flavour and it's my first time trying the product in general. A lot of people swear by it, I only have samples so I can't vouch for its long term effects (as there is no "instant" effect I can measure, it's just flavoured BCAA's essentially). I have a sample of Watermelon to try which I'm looking forward to.

Bench Press day up next.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Week 3 - Cycle 1 - Bench Press*

*
*

*
**Got to Press On*

*Video*






LYF4GfdX2w8?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*Dailies* - Creapure Mono / Beta Alanine / Fish Oil / Multi / DAA - *PWO* - PVL Mutant Rage - Very good

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, YTWL's and Dislocations

*Core Lift*

*Flat Barbell Bench Press*

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

60kg x 3

77.5kg x 5 (171lb)

90kg x 3 (198lb)

100kg x 6 (220lb)

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Incline Dumbbell Bench Press*

31.25kg's x 10 x 4 (69lb's)

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Parallel Bar Dips*

BW = 172lbs

BW x 10

BW +20kg x 10 x 3 (44lb)

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Incline Dumbbell Flyes*

18.75kg's x 10 x 3 (41lb's)

*Assistance Lift 4*

*Tricep Rope Extension*

20kg x 10 (44lb)

30kg x 10 x 3 (66lb)

*Thoughts*

So I was really looking forward to this session, I wasn't sure if I was going to do it today or tomorrow as I had a few cheeky beers last night and didn't know if I would be 100%.

I tried out PVL Mutant Rage pre workout today for the first time and I was pleasantly surprised. It's a solid product. Where I was failing to get the 4 sets of Dumbbell Incline Press for 10 reps I surpassed it this week with the full reps and MORE weight. I even added an extra exercise when usually I would be tired come the end of a session.

Next week is Deload week and I will be going for less intensity, along with less rest time. I'm thinking 15 seconds between sets. Proper sweaty time!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Week 4 - Cycle 1 - Squat Deload*

*
*

*
**Rest those weary Legs Bro*

*Video*






lWAfzrkj5YY?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*Dailies* - Creapure Mono / Fish Oil / Multi / DAA - *PWO* - Betancourt Ripped Juice, used it this morning to see what it's like. It's a fat burner. It does nothing.

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, BW Squats, Lunges and some Ham Stretching

*Core Lift*

*Barbell Back Squat*

20kg x 10

40kg x 5 (88lb)

55kg x 3 (121lb)

70kg x 5 (154lb)

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Dumbbell Lunge*

5kg's x 10 x 4 (11lb) - Basically just the Oly handles

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Barbell Front Squat*

30kg x 10 x 4 (66lb)

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Leg Extension*

30kg x 12 x 4 (66lb)

*Assistance Lift 4*

*Good Morning*

30kg x 10 x 4 (66lb)

*Thoughts*

Pretty easy going, nothing too intense. Enjoyed getting it done and dusted in a short space of time. Was up early at 5am today to do it since I couldn't be bothered after having my tea last night. Looking forward to tomorrow morning doing OHP - which I'm gunna do standing.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Week 4 - Cycle 1 - OHP*

*
*

*
**Up and Over!*

*Video*






9SrlaB2T80M?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*Dailies* - Creapure Mono / Beta Alanine / Fish Oil / Multi / DAA - *PWO* - Nada

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, YTWL's and Dislocations

*Core Lift*

*Standing Overhead Press*

20kg x 5

30kg x 5

40kg x 5 (88lb)

50kg x 1 (110lb)

60kg x 1 (132lb)

65kg x 1 (143lb)

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Standing Dumbbell Press*

10kg's x 10 x 4 (22lb's)

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Dumbbell Lateral Raise / Front Raise / Rear Delt Flyes - SUPERSET*

5kg's x 10 x 4 (11lb's) for all exercises

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Tricep Rope Extension / Dumbbell Tricep Kickback - SUPERSET*

10kg x 10 - TRE

7.5Kg's x 10 - DTK

4 Sets of both

*Thoughts*

I decided to see what my true 1RM was for Standing Overhead Press since I had been doing seated press for the first cycle. Managed to get a clean rep at 65kg so I will do as Wendler says and train at a lighter weight. I think 60kg is a good starting point for Cycle 2.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Week 4 - Cycle 1 - Deadlift Deload*

*
*

*
**Dead Set*

*Video*






m1jxQaib09E?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*Dailies* - Creapure Mono / Beta Alanine / Fish Oil / Multi / DAA - *PWO* - Nada

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, Bar Weight RDL's, Dorsal Raises

*Core Lift*

*Conventional Deadlift*

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x 5 (220lb)

140kg x 1 (308lb)

160kg x 1 (353lb)

170kg x 1 (375lb)

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Romanian Deadlift*

60kg x 10 x 4 (132lb)

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Barbell Bent Over Row*

40kg x 15 x 4 (88lb)

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Pull Up Variations*

BW = 172lbs

BW x 8 - Underhand

BW x 5 - Hammer

BW x 3 - Wide Grip Overhand

*Assistance Lift 4*

*Dumbbell Row*

25kg x 20 x 2 (55lb)

*Thoughts*

I was trialling Liquid Grip today (an alternative to chalk) and decided that a deload session was not an adequate test of it's abilities; so I went and did some 1RM attempts. Now, my all time best is 180kg x 3 but I weighed a fair bit when I did that.

Hitting 170kg x 1 is a new Raw PR for me so I have to say I am really happy with that and I am also REALLY happy with the Liquid Grip's performance. No mess, solid grip.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

It feels ok to do this in your deload week but when your a couple of cycles in you'll be glad for the rest of a deload week your body will be ****ed!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

mikemull said:


> It feels ok to do this in your deload week but when your a couple of cycles in you'll be glad for the rest of a deload week your body will be ****ed!


Oh I am sure of it mate. Although I have trained for most of the past year in a caloric deficit so it will be great to do things with a load of food to back me up!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Week 4 - Cycle 1 - Bench Press Deload*

*
*

*
**On the Bench*

*Video*






HZ-6BgiJ2JQ?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*Dailies* - Creapure Mono / Beta Alanine / Fish Oil / Multi / DAA - *PWO* - Nada

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, YTWL's and Dislocations

*Core Lift*

*Flat Barbell Bench Press*

30kg x 5

40kg x 5

60kg x 5 (132lbs)

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Flat Dumbbell Bench Press*

20kg's x 10 x 4 (44lb's)

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Incline Dumbbell Bench Press*

15kg's x 10 x 4 (33lb's)

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Parallel Bar Dips*

BW = 172lbs

BW x 10 x 4

*Assistance Lift 4*

*Incline Dumbbell Flyes*

10kg's x 10 x 4 (22lb's)

*Thoughts*

Proper deload today. Didn't do any 1RM attempts, just kept to the deload. Was working with light weights and keeping the rest time down to about 15s between sets. I plan to add Flat Dumbbell bench or some other Tricep exercise to my permanent routine (depending on energy, cycle 2 I will still be on a cut, cycle 3 it's time to get HUGE).


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 2 - Week 1 - Squat*

*
*

*
**Squat O' Clock*

*Video*






RQwoBmmKzPY?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*Dailies* - Creapure Mono / Fish Oil / Multi / DAA - *PWO* - 2 x Jack3d

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, BW Squats, Lunges and some Ham Stretching

*Core Lift*

*Barbell Back Squat*

20kg x 10

40kg x 6

60kg x 3

95kg x 5 (209lb)

107.5kg x 5 (237lb)

122.5kg x 9 (270lb)

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Dumbbell Lunge*

18.75kg's x 10 x 4 (41lb)

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Dip Belt Donkey Calf Raise*

60kg x 25 - Double Leg (132lb)

60kg x 12 - Single Leg

60kg x 25 - Double Leg

70kg x 25 - Double Leg (154lb)

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Natural Raise (GHR)*

BW = 172lbs

BW x 10 x 3

*Thoughts*

I totally lost my focus and my form went to sh*t on the 5+ set. I nearly gave up and called it but by the 5th rep I just composed myself and got back on track. Keeping focus is VERY important.

Pretty happy to be back on the weights again, never like having a deload week as it is hard to fight the urge to lift heavy... has to be done though, it's also very important.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 2 - Week 1 - OHP*

*
*

*
**Stand!... and deliver?*

*Video*






ZwusYN3BCEk?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*Dailies* - Creapure Mono / Beta Alanine / Fish Oil / Multi / DAA - *PWO* - San Fierce Domination - Review coming soon, disappointing

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, YTWL's and Dislocations

*Core Lift*

*Standing Overhead Press*

20kg x 10

30kg x 6

40kg x 5 (88lb)

45kg x 5 (99lb)

50kg x 11 (110lb)

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Standing Dumbbell Press*

27.5kg's x 10 x 3 (60lb's)

27.5kg's x 7

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Dumbbell Lateral Raise*

17.5kg's x 10 x 4 (39lb's)

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Parallel Bar Dips*

BW = 172lbs

BW x 10

BW +22.5kg x 10 x 3 (50lb)

*Assistance Lift 4*

*Rear Delt Flyes*

17.5kg's x 10 x 4 (39lb's)

*Thoughts*

Was a great session today. An early one but a great one. Very happy with the weights I have been doing and feeling stronger and stronger each session, which is really unusual compared to last years first cut when I lost a lot of strength.

Happy with the 11 reps of 50kg on the SOHP, I thought it might be a little bit too light but experience of last cycle tells me come the third week... it will be heavy enough!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 2 - Week 1 - Deadlift*

*
*

*
**Dead's with Dolly*

*Video*






iCKav7IBwc4?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*Dailies* - Creapure Mono / Beta Alanine / Fish Oil / Multi / DAA - *PWO* - PVL Mutant Rage - Becoming an avid fan of this one.

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, Bar Weight RDL's, Dorsal Raises

*Core Lift*

*Conventional Deadlift*

20kg x 10

60kg x 6

80kg x 3

107.5kg x 5 (237lb)

122.5kg x 5 (270lb)

140kg x 11 (308lb)

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Romanian Deadlift*

100kg x 10 (220lb)

122.5g x 10 x 2 (270lb)

100kg x 10

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Barbell Bent Over Row*

60kg x 10 (132lb)

90kg x 5 (198lb)

90kg x 10 x 2

80kg x 10 (176lb)

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Underhand Pull Ups*

BW = 172lbs

BW x 10

BW +5kg x 10 x 2 (11lb)

BW +5KG

*Assistance Lift 4*

*Overhand Lat Pulldown*

40kg x 12 (88lb)

60kg x 12 x 3 (132lb)

*Thoughts*

It was quite a late session and to be honest, I was quite tired. Really starting to feel it now after 16 weeks of cutting, had a big carb up yesterday to try and keep things rolling.

Ok, so for the 5+ set I got into hardcore mode and in the zone by listening to Dolly Parton, as her vocal ballads actually double your strength and endurance (true story). The old girl did the trick as I managed to pull 140kg x 11 reps, that's the same number of reps at last cycle but with an extra 5kg on the bar.

Assistance work was tough and took way longer than it should but I am really finding sessions quite tough now. A few more weeks and I will be back to eating at maintenance and above. I feel I have lost enough body fat for this year and I am on track for cutting even deeper next year.

Pretty happy about how my back definition is coming on although got a few spots on there - nothing a trip to the sunbeds won't fix!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 1 - Week 1 - Bench Press*

*
*

*
**I'm no Benchwarmer...*

*Video*






oJvS2DMOMHw?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*Dailies* - Creapure Mono / Beta Alanine / Fish Oil / Multi / DAA - *PWO* - Finaflex Ignite 2 - Pretty good, review soon

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, YTWL's and Dislocations

*Core Lift*

*Flat Barbell Bench Press*

20kg x 12

40kg x 10

70kg x 5 (154lb)

80kg x 5 (176lb)

92.5kg x 11 (204lb)

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Incline Dumbbell Bench Press*

32.5kg's x 10 x 2 (72lb's)

32.5kg's x 7

30kg's x 9 (66lb's)

*Assistance Lift 32*

*Parallel Bar Dips*

BW = 172lbs

BW x 10

BW +25kg x 10 x 2 (+55lb)

BW +25kg x 8

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Incline Dumbbell Flyes*

20kg's x 10 x 2 (44lb's)

*Thoughts*

Happy with gaining an extra rep on my bench and at a higher weight. That Finaflex Ignite 2 is a pretty decent preWO.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 2 - Week 2 - Squat*

*
*

*
**Squats of Peace*

*Video*






QXWFYux8B5Q?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*Dailies* - Creapure Mono / Beta Alanine / Fish Oil / Multi / DAA - *PWO* - Nada

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, BW Squats, Lunges and some Ham Stretching, Calf Raises and Skipping / Jump Rope

*Core Lift*

*Barbell Back Squat*

20kg x 10

60kg x 6

60kg x 3

100kg x 3 (220lb)

115kg x 3 (253lb)

130kg x 4 (286lb)

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Dumbbell Lunge*

20kg's x 10 x 3 (44lb's)

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Front Squats*

60kg x 10 x 3 (132lb)

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Natural Raise (GHR)*

BW = 172lbs

BW x 10 x 3

*Assistance Lift 4*

*Seated Calf Raise*

100kg x 60...ish (220lb)

Did some skipping / jump rope for 3 mins before and after these.

*Thoughts*

Another bad week for squats, maybe my working 1RM is a little too high, was struggling with it. Will just see how it goes. Feet still feel right at 10 to 2 but after doing the calf raises and skipping as part of my warm up, it all felt a lot looser down there.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 2 - Week 2 - OHP*

*
*

*
**I need to come up with Fresh session Titles...*

*Video*






pbRle9PV9Bg?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*Dailies* - Creapure Mono / Beta Alanine / Fish Oil / Multi / DAA - *PWO* - Cellucor M5 and C4 Extreme stacked up playaaaa

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, YTWL's and Dislocations, Skipping / Jump Rope

*Core Lift*

*Standing Overhead Press*

20kg x 10 x 2

42.5kg x 3 (94lb)

47.5kg x 3 (105lb)

55kg x 8 (121lb)

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Seated Dumbbell Press*

27.5kg's x 10 x 3 (60lb's)

27.5kg's x 9

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Dumbbell Lateral Raise*

17.5kg's x 10 x 4 (39lb's)

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Tricep Rope Extension*

30kg x 12 x 4 (66lb)

*Assistance Lift 4*

*Rear Delt Flyes*

17.5kg's x 10 x 4 (39lb's)

*Thoughts*

Loving Standing OHP. Also that combo of C4 and M5 is awesome.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 2 - Week 2 - Deadlift*

*
*

*
**Dead's with Dolly 2 - Judgement Day*

*Video*






lcvQ4gfR6MU?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*Dailies* - Creapure Mono / Beta Alanine / Fish Oil / Multi / DAA - *PWO* - PVL Mutant Rage - Nearly all gone 

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, Bar Weight RDL's, Dorsal Raises, Skipping / Jump Rope

*Core Lift*

*Conventional Deadlift*

20kg x 10

60kg x 8

100kg x 3 (220lb)

115kg x 3 (253lb)

132.5kg x 3 (292lb)

147.5kg x 9 (325lb)

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Sumo Deadlift*

100kg x 10 x 3 (220lb)

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Barbell Bent Over Row*

70kg x 10 (154lb)

90kg x 10 x 3 (198lb)

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Underhand Pull Ups*

BW = 176lbs (ate more this week = Dat Der Blimp Mode)

BW x 10

BW +7.5kg x 10 (17lb)

BW +5kg x 10 x 2 (11lb)

*Assistance Lift 4*

*Dumbbell Row*

45kg x 10 x 3 (99lb)

Tweaked my lower right lat.

*Assistance Lift 5*

*Dumbbell Shrug*

45kg's x 20 (99lb's)

*Thoughts*

Fairly big session, trying to make use of all those extra calories I've had the past few days. Set myself up wrong on my first set of dumbbell rows and felt my lower lat go. It's aching a bit now but not to the point where I feel "immobilized". First injury of the year, had a pretty good clean slate going (other than when I pulled my hamstring but that was nowt).

Will see how I do tomorrow morning. Need to get my Bench session in for the week, then it will be a week of quiet as I am working away... don't think there is a gym nearby... BOOO!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 2 - Week 2 - Bench Press*

*
*

*
**Ya need to Bench if ya wanna be Hench*

*Video*






f_1ez-0bHKY?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*Dailies* - Creapure Mono / Beta Alanine / Fish Oil / Multi / DAA - *PWO* - ABB Speed Stack - PUMPED N.O

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, YTWL's and Dislocations, Skipping / Jump Rope

*Core Lift*

*Flat Barbell Bench Press*

20kg x 12

40kg x 8

60kg x 5

75kg x 3 (165lb)

85kg x 3 (187lb)

97.5kg x 7 (215lb)

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Incline Dumbbell Bench Press*

32.5kg's x 10 x 3 (72lb's)

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Flat Dumbbell Bench Press*

35kg's x 10 x 3 (77lb's)

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Parallel Bar Dips*

BW = 175lbs

BW x 12

BW +25kg x 10 x 2 (+55lb)

BW +25kg x 9

*Assistance Lift 4*

*Incline Dumbbell Flyes*

20kg's x 10 x 3 (44lb's)

*Thoughts*

For the 3+ set I managed to get 97.5kg x 7 reps which is 2.5kg more than Cycle 1 but 3 less reps. I don't think that is a fair trade off so a little bit disappointed. No worries... will redeem myself in Week 3.

Assistance work today I decided to go for 3 Sets per Exercise rather than 4 as I wanted to include both Incline and Flat Dumbbell Bench Press. Both felt great, will move the weight up on Incline in week 3. Followed up with Parallel Bar dips and Incline Flies - both of which felt great.

Was a pretty good session, got through it with fairly good pace. Had a decent pump going on.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 2 - Week 3 - OHP*

*
*

*
**Ultimate Warrior Styleee*

*Video*






AGpnVExqcbo?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*Dailies* - Creapure Mono / Beta Alanine / Fish Oil / Multi / DAA - *PWO* - AI Sports Maniac - Crap

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, YTWL's and Dislocations, Skipping / Jump Rope

*Core Lift*

*Standing Overhead Press*

20kg x 10

30kg x 6

35kg x 5

45kg x 5 (99lb)

50kg x 3 (110lb)

57.5kg x 7 (127lb)

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Seated Dumbbell Press*

31.25kg's x 10 (69lb's)

28.75kg's x 10 x 3 (63lb's)

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Dumbbell Lateral Raise*

18.75kg's x 10 x 4 (41lb's)

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Tricep Rope Extension*

30kg x 12 (66lb)

35kg x 12 x 3 (77lb)

*Assistance Lift 4*

*Rear Delt Flyes*

10kg's x 10 (22lb's) - Breast Stroke Styleee

20kg's x 10 x 3 (44lb's)

*Thoughts*

Feeling good to be back at home in my gym, had a good couple of mixed up sessions whilst away but nothing compares to a good structured routine. Like the fact that I seated pressed more than I was meant to for the full amount of reps. I've definitely gained strength, before I was repping 35kg dumbbells for 6 reps, by doing 31.25kg DB's for 10 reps makes me think I could do a little bit more now! Would love to press the 40kg Dumbbells one day!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

just stumbled on your journal...its awesome....great detail...will sub and have a good read later :thumb:


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Tommy10 said:


> just stumbled on your journal...its awesome....great detail...will sub and have a good read later :thumb:


Cheers fella, hope you enjoy!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Wow mate, 3 beastly workouts in on day, impressed! 

Joking aside, solid lifting mate, feeling the extra energy from not cutting anymore?


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Wow mate, 3 beastly workouts in on day, impressed!
> 
> Joking aside, solid lifting mate, feeling the extra energy from not cutting anymore?


LOL Yeah would be good to smash out three a day! Yeah yesterdays session felt really good with my having a few more calories to play with. I've been working away and I forgot to take my fish oil caps with me... I can honestly say I can f*cking tell! My joints are stiff as sh*t!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 2 - Week 3 - Squat*

*
*

*
**Sir Squatalot*

*Video*






jWqw0Qxv65o?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*Dailies* - Creapure Mono / Beta Alanine / Fish Oil / Multi / DAA - *PWO* - A pack of BETANCOURT Bullnox I had kicking around, really good tasting this.

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, BW Squats, Lunges and some Ham Stretching, Calf Raises and Skipping / Jump Rope

*Core Lift*

*Barbell Back Squat*

20kg x 10

50kg x 10

60kg x 6

107.5kg x 5 (237lb)

122.5kg x 3 (270lb)

130kg x 6 (286lb)

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Front Squats*

60kg x 10 (132lb)

67.5kg x 10 x 3 (149lb)

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Dumbbell Lunge*

20kg's x 10 x 3 (44lb's)

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Leg Extension*

40kg x 12 (88lb)

50kg x 12 x 3 (110lb)

*Assistance Lift 4*

*Leg Curl*

20kg x 12

30kg x 12 x 3

All those Natural Raises / GHR's have paid off here, this was much easier than usual.

*Thoughts*

My depth was slightly off on a few reps I think but still alright, felt much better than last attempt. Really trying to focus myself into getting that hip drive and squeezing dem glutes... made a hell of a difference. Practice... practice... Will keep at this weight I think for another cycle (145kg 1RM).


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 2 - Week 3 - Bench Press*

*
*

*
**The Early Bird... get's less sleep than all the other birds I guess*

*Video*

5hXM-SQWZPE?hd=1

5hXM-SQWZPE?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*Dailies* - Creapure Mono / Beta Alanine / Fish Oil / Multi / DAA - *PWO* - F3 Nutrition Annihilate - Decent Product, review soon

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, YTWL's and Dislocations, Skipping / Jump Rope

*Core Lift*

*Flat Barbell Bench Press*

20kg x 10

40kg x 8

60kg x 6

80kg x 5 (176lb)

90kg x 3 (198lb)

102.5kg x 5 (226lb)

Need a lower bench. Really annoying. Excuse? Yes.

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Incline Dumbbell Bench Press*

33.75kg's x 10 x 4 (74lb's)

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Flat Dumbbell Bench Press*

37.5kg's x 10 x 3 (83lb's)

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Parallel Bar Dips*

BW = 176lbs

BW x 12

BW +26.25kg x 10 x 3 (58lb)

*Assistance Lift 4*

*Incline Dumbbell Flyes*

21.25kg's x 10 x 3 (47lb's)

*Lifting For Fun*

*Poundstone Curls*

Bar x 60-ish

*Thoughts*

Since I have more calories to play with, I've gone back to one of my old and favourite methods of hitting the chest and that is to include small sets of Press Ups / Push Ups in between my working sets on the different exercises.... this results in some solid sessions!

For Flat Barbell Bench Press on the 1+ set I got 102.5kg x 5 reps. Now, this is all good and well for a 1+ set but for me I am gutted. When I was away last week I managed to do 3 sets of 8 with 100kg at a commercial gym. I have always said my bench in my home gym is too high (even with the foot pads I made) and I believe it really makes a difference now. I can't get planted as well and you can see from the way I wobble about. I am going to see about making a custom sized flat bench PURELY for barbell bench press.
​


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

My mate has been struggling a lot with stability on his pressing at new gym we joined, might be same reason and bench is too high. Interesting. Good workout anyway mate.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> My mate has been struggling a lot with stability on his pressing at new gym we joined, might be same reason and bench is too high. Interesting. Good workout anyway mate.


What gym you going to now? It definitely makes a difference.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Home Physique said:


> What gym you going to now? It definitely makes a difference.


Workout Gym pal, really liking it to be fair, tons of weights, loud music and good atmosphere.

Also payable on a week by week basis, so may e something worth considering for you mate.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Workout Gym pal, really liking it to be fair, tons of weights, loud music and good atmosphere.
> 
> Also payable on a week by week basis, so may e something worth considering for you mate.


That's the one off English Street innit? Have they got a trap bar? I really wanna use one again... Can't wait till Christmas haha!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Home Physique said:


> That's the one off English Street innit? Have they got a trap bar? I really wanna use one again... Can't wait till Christmas haha!


Yeah think it is English Street mate, behind Smith & Nephews. You have to sign up once and that is like £15 or something, then only £7/week as and when you use it. So good if you got a home gym setup and wanted to have odd week here and there in big gym. No trap bar or at least I not seen one yet, looked for it as well this week. Could be one somewhere, will ask next time I go in.

Let us know if you fancy a workout at some point mate.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Yeah sounds reet mate. I enjoyed mixing it up a bit last week when I was working away. Good to get a fresh environment if you get me. I've just received an email for a £20 voucher for Quick Gym (the one on bankside)... I used to go there, it was very basic but alright. £20 voucher is a free month so I think I'll cash it in and go now and then.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Home Physique said:


> Yeah sounds reet mate. I enjoyed mixing it up a bit last week when I was working away. Good to get a fresh environment if you get me. I've just received an email for a £20 voucher for Quick Gym (the one on bankside)... I used to go there, it was very basic but alright. £20 voucher is a free month so I think I'll cash it in and go now and then.


Yeah that is good bro. I also still member at Village or Velocity it is now called as basterds won't let me cancel yet. Fairly crud gym, but nice pool, sauna, etc setup so ok for cardio days if I got time to chill for a bit after. They are always giving out open weekend and the like. Also Fitness First on Clough Road, I got a mate who goes there and apparently he can bring a friend every weekend for free, which is a cracking offer.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Yeah if you download the voucher cloud app to your phone you often get 2 day, 3 day or week passes to a lot of the gyms in Hull.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Home Physique said:


> Yeah if you download the voucher cloud app to your phone you often get 2 day, 3 day or week passes to a lot of the gyms in Hull.


Ah good heads up mate, will get that now.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 2 - Week 3 - Deadlift*

*
*

*
**Dead Close to Vegas*

*Video*






8JJ9LNXvo0s?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*Dailies* - Creapure Mono / Beta Alanine / Fish Oil / Multi / DAA - *PWO* - 2 x Cellucor C4 Extreme

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, Bar Weight RDL's, Dorsal Raises

*Core Lift*

*Conventional Deadlift*

20kg x 10

60kg x 8

100kg x 6 (220lb)

122.5kg x 3 (270lb)

140kg x 3 (309lb)

160kg x 5 (353lb)

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Romanian Deadlift*

100kg x 10 (220lb)

122.5kg x 10 x 3 (270lb)

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Barbell Bent Over Row*

70kg x 10 (154lb)

92.5kg x 10 x 3 (204lb)

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Pull Up Variations*

BW = 176lbs

Wide Over x 10

Close Over x 10

Close Hammer x 10

Wide Over x 10

*Assistance Lift 4*

*Barbell Shrug*

60kg x 10 (132lb)

100kg x 10 (220lb)

110kg x 10 x 2 (243lb)

*Assistance Lift 5*

*Wide Over Lat Pull Down*

40kg x 12 (88lb)

65kg x 12 x 3 (143lb)

*Assistance Lift 6*

*Dumbbell Bicep Curl*

15kg's x 12 x 2 (33lb's)

*Thoughts*

Big Ole' Session, was feeling full of energy and wanted to have a big one. Happy with Deads, most I have repped that weight for is 10 reps if I remember right, but that was strapped. Still a Raw PR I believe. Looking forward to this time again at the end of Cycle 3!

Brb... off to Vegas


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 3 - Week 1 - OHP*

*
*

*
**Home Sweat Home*

*Video*






AB5C4zaiUh0?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*Dailies* - Creapure Mono / Beta Alanine / Fish Oil / Multi / DAA - *PWO* - Ergogenix Ergo Pump - 2 Scoops - Pitiful, no wonder it was cheap.

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, YTWL's and Dislocations

*Core Lift*

*Standing Overhead Press*

20kg x 12

30kg x 6

35kg x 6

42.5kg x 5 (94lb)

50kg x 5 (110lb)

55kg x 9 (121lb)

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Seated Dumbbell Press*

30kg's x 10 x 3 (66lb's)

30kg's x 7

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Dumbbell Lateral Raise*

20kg's x 10 x 3 (44lb's)

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Parallel Bar Dips*

BW = 180lbs

BW x 10

BW +25kg x 10 x 4 (44lb)

*Assistance Lift 4*

*Rear Delt Flies / Tricep Rope Extension SUPERSET*

30kg x 12 (66lb) - Rope Extension

15kg's x 10 (33lb's) - Rear Delt Flies

3 Sets

*Thoughts*

Good start to the Cycle... was meant to be Squats first but well y'know I f*cking hate squats. Seeing all the jacked up (roided) athletes at the Olympia has inspired me to really make the most of my natty test and see what gains I can get this year... I know I can get jacked... I just know it.... it can't all be out of a bottle....

....

.....can it??


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 3 - Week 1 - Squat*

*
*

*
**F*ck Leg Day*

*Video*






uBgitE05CUw?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*Dailies* - Creapure Mono / Beta Alanine / Fish Oil / Multi / DAA - *PWO* - 2.5 x Ergo Pump... Gunna rename this Ergo POOP

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, BW Squats, Lunges and some Ham Stretching, Calf Raises

*Core Lift*

*Barbell Back Squat*

20kg x 10 x 2

40kg x 10

60kg x 8

97.5kg x 5 (215lb)

112.5kg x 5 (248lb)

127.5kg x 2 (280lb)

100kg x 10 (220lb)

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Front Squats*

60kg x 10 (132lb)

65kg x 10 (143lb)

67.5kg x 10 (149lb)

70kg x 10 (154lb)

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Seated Calf Raise*

100kg x 40ish continuous reps (220lb)

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Dumbbell Lunge*

20kg's x 10 (44lb's)

20kg's x 4

*Assistance Lift 4*

*Natural Raise / GHR*

BW = 180lb

BW x 10 x 2

*Thoughts*

F*ck Leg Day


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 3 - Week 1 - Bench Press*

*
*

*
**Set Your Bench Low*

*Video*

gQsgtFtt-B0?hd=1

gQsgtFtt-B0?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*Dailies* - Creapure Mono / Beta Alanine / Fish Oil / Multi / DAA - *PWO* - Gaspari Nutrition Vasotropin - HOLY SH*T THIS IS GOOD

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, YTWL's and Dislocations, Press ups between warm up sets.

*Core Lift*

*Flat Barbell Bench Press*

20kg x 15

30kg x 8

40kg x 6

72.5kg x 5 (1160lb)

82.5kg x 5 (182lb)

92.5kg x 12 (204lb)

Love the new bench. Still a bit wobbly but just have to adapt to it. Also the padding is a bit poor effort and its very shiny / slippery, may need to sand it over and roughen it up a bit.

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Incline Dumbbell Bench Press*

35kg's x 10 x 2 (77lb's)

35kg's x 9

35kg's x 8

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Flat Dumbbell Bench Press*

38.75kg's x 8 (85lb's)

40kg's x 9 (88lb's)

40kg's x 8

40kg's x 7

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Tricep Kickback / Rope Extension*

3 Supersets

DKB - 15kg x 10 (33lb)

RE - 30kg x 10 (66lb)

*Assistance Lift 4*

*Incline Dumbbell Flyes*

15kg's x 15 x 2 (33lb's)

*Thoughts*

Even though my wrist is still screwed I managed a relatively decent session. I would of liked to have done dips but wrist wasn't having any of it, even heavily strapped. It's aching pretty bad today and my grip is next to useless in my right hand, so I think todays Deadlift session will be via the use of straps - might just try it on just the right hand. New bench is great, good solid CHEAP investment.
​


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 3 - Week 1 - Deadlift*

*
*

*
**In the Dead of Night*

*Video*






QOBrXunTWT4?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*Dailies* - Creapure Mono / Beta Alanine / Fish Oil / Multi / DAA - *PWO* - One dose of LG Sciences EPIC - think I may need to use two doses. Tastes nice. Too nice.

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, Bar Weight RDL's, Dorsal Raises

*Core Lift*

*Conventional Deadlift*

20kg x 12

60kg x 10

110kg x 5 (242lb)

127.5kg x 5 (280lb)

145kg x 11 (319lb)

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Romanian Deadlift*

100kg x 10 x 3 (220lb)

*Assistance Lift 2*

*V Bar Row*

Plate Weight Only

60kg x 10 (132lb)

75kg x 10 x 3 (165lb)

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Close Grip Lat Pull Down*

40kg x 12

75kg x 12 x 3 (165lb)

*Assistance Lift 4*

*Straight Arm Lat Pull Down / Dumbbell Hammer Curl*

3 Supersets

15kg x 15 - Straight Arms (33lb)

15kg's x 12 - Hammer Curl (33lb's)

*Thoughts*

Nice late session, got told of by the other half for making too much noise and making the house shake. LOL.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 3 - Week 2 - OHP*

*
*

*
**No Wrest for my Wrist*

*Video*






Cbzgpy1uHn0?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*Dailies* - Creapure Mono / Beta Alanine / Fish Oil / Multi / DAA - *PWO* - 1 x LG Sciences EPIC - had more water this time, less cramps

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, YTWL's and Dislocations

*Core Lift*

*Standing Overhead Press*

20kg x 12

30kg x 6

35kg x 5

45kg x 3 (99lb)

52.5kg x 3 (116lb)

57.5kg x 7 (127lb)

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Seated Dumbbell Press*

30kg's x 10 x 4 (66lb's)

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Dumbbell Lateral Raise*

10kg's x 12 x 4 (22lb's)

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Tricep Rope Extension*

30kg x 12 (66lb)

35kg x 12 x 3 (77lb)

*Assistance Lift 4*

*Rear Delt Flies*

10kg's x 12 x 3 (22lb's)

*Thoughts*

Wrist is still limited in ROM today and it's p*ssing me off.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 3 - Week 2 - Squat*

*
*

*
**Wheely Enjoyed Working the Wheels*

*Video*






Ka2RDn81ImY?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*Dailies* - Creapure Mono / Beta Alanine / Fish Oil / Multi / DAA - *PWO* - Cytosport Monster Pump - Meh

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, BW Squats, Lunges and some Ham Stretching, Calf Raises

*Core Lift*

*Barbell Back Squat*

20kg x 10

50kg x 10

60kg x 6

105kg x 3 (231lb)

120kg x 3 (264lb)

130kg x 5 (286lb)

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Front Squats*

65kg x 10 (143lb)

67.5kg x 10 (149lb)

70kg x 10 x 2 (154lb)

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Leg Extension*

50kg x 12 (110lb)

55kg x 12 x 3 (121lb)

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Leg Curl*

30kg x 12 (66lb)

35kg x 10 (77lb)

30kg x 12 x 2

*Assistance Lift 4*

*Seated Calf Raise*

100kg x 80 continuous reps (220lb)

*Thoughts*

First leg day in a while that I feel was productive. Actually enjoyed it. Like I say I was watching myself warming up and I realised I wasn't moving my hips at all. They were just staying fixed. So started thinking more about pushing them out, keeping the core tight and sitting into the squat. Felt better. Not perfect. But better.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 3 - Week 2 - Bench Press*

*
*

*
**Oppa Bench Press Style*

*Video*

Wc2DBU54d9Q?hd=1

Wc2DBU54d9Q?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*Dailies* - Creapure Mono / Beta Alanine / Fish Oil / Multi / DAA - *PWO* - LG Sciences EPIC - Double Dose - Don't mind it, same effect as one dose.

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, YTWL's and Dislocations, Press ups

*Core Lift*

*Flat Barbell Bench Press*

20kg x 15

40kg x 9

60kg x 5

77.5kg x 3 (171lb)

87.5kg x 3 (193lb)

100kg x 11 (220lb)

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Incline Dumbbell Bench Press*

36.25kg's x 10 (80lb's)

37.5kg's x 10 (83lb's)

37.5kg's x 9

35kg's x 11 (77lb's)

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Flat Dumbbell Bench Press*

40kg's x 8 x 2 (88lb's)

40kg's x 6

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Parallel Bar Dips*

BW = 180lbs

BW x 10

BW +20kg x 10 x 3 (44lb)

*Assistance Lift 4*

*Incline Dumbbell Flyes*

22.5kg's x 10 x 2 (50lb's)

*Thoughts*

Felt absolutely stoked to hit those reps on the Flat Bench, love the new bench. I said it last week, I'll say it again. Wrist felt much better but still cannot even curl an empty barbell... feelsbadman.
​


----------



## cuffylad (Feb 28, 2011)

Subbed mate.

Have read your weight loss thread on BB.com and found it very interesting and motivating!

I have tried to find the fat burner you used but cant seem to source it anywhere


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Which one, Millenium Shred? If so I don't think they are in business any more, shame really. iForce Nutrition Dexaprine is a good one but with any fat burners, make sure you're in a caloric deficit or you won't see much good anyway! Thanks for checking the thread bud.


----------



## cuffylad (Feb 28, 2011)

Home Physique said:


> Which one, Millenium Shred? If so I don't think they are in business any more, shame really. iForce Nutrition Dexaprine is a good one but with any fat burners, make sure you're in a caloric deficit or you won't see much good anyway! Thanks for checking the thread bud.


Yeah that was the one mate, I did some research and was going to order Warrior Blaze, have you tried it?

According to freedieting my daily calorie deficit should be 2300, now I just got to decide on my macro's etc and decide if im going to do keto or just IIFYM...


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

cuffylad said:


> Yeah that was the one mate, I did some research and was going to order Warrior Blaze, have you tried it?
> 
> According to freedieting my daily calorie deficit should be 2300, now I just got to decide on my macro's etc and decide if im going to do keto or just IIFYM...


I haven't tried Blaze so can't comment. What is your weight / body fat %, I might be able to help you with your Macros.


----------



## cuffylad (Feb 28, 2011)

I will go with iForce Nutrition Dexaprine as it seems to be recommended by quiet a few people on here.

Im 6ft 1inch and 254lbs (18st 2lbs), I have no idea on the bf % but im guessing its quiet high :cursing: Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

cuffylad said:


> I will go with iForce Nutrition Dexaprine as it seems to be recommended by quiet a few people on here.
> 
> Im 6ft 1inch and 254lbs (18st 2lbs), I have no idea on the bf % but im guessing its quiet high :cursing: Any help would be greatly appreciated.


I've not tried the new formula Dex (DMAA Free) but I've heard it's still alright.

Macros:

I don't have a picture of you so can't guess body fat but If we said you are at worst 25% BF then your lean mass would be 203lbs.

2300 Calories seems low to me for your weight but I don't know how active you are. I usually use freedieting myself so I will go with what it has given you.

Based on the above:

*Protein* - 203g - 812kcal

*Carbs* - 170g - 678kcal

*Fat* - 90g - 810kcal

Obviously this is only an estimate, I reckon you would lose weight just as easy on higher calories. Also, I would have a carb up (not a calorie binge / keep to your daily calories, just drop some fat) once every 4 days.


----------



## cuffylad (Feb 28, 2011)

cheers buddy, will let you know how I get on.

Looking forward to your next update, btw how long does it normally take you to do your workouts on average and what time of day do you normally do them? (sorry If you have said before and I have missed it)


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

cuffylad said:


> cheers buddy, will let you know how I get on.
> 
> Looking forward to your next update, btw how long does it normally take you to do your workouts on average and what time of day do you normally do them? (sorry If you have said before and I have missed it)


Tonight took me an hour an half. Deadlift / Upper Back day always takes me the longest as it's my highest volume day. It's all recorded, just needs putting together and uploading. Time of day depends on how I feel, I have a funeral to go to tomorrow so in morning I will probably do my Overhead Press day.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 3 - Week 2 - Deadlift*

*
*

*
**I Lift Things Up and Put Them Down*

*Video*






sj4KQs0_e74?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*Dailies* - Creapure Mono / Beta Alanine / Fish Oil / Multi / DAA - *PWO* - San Fierce Domination - Still Meh

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, Bar Weight RDL's, Dorsal Raises

*Core Lift*

*Conventional Deadlift*

20kg x 12

60kg x 8

90kg x 5

120kg x 3 (264lb)

135kg x 3 (297lb)

160kg x 6 (352lb)

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Romanian Deadlift*

110kg x 10 (242lb)

120kg x 10 x 2 (264lb)

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Overhand Pull Ups*

BW = 182lb

BW x 12 x 2

BW x 10 x 2

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Yates Row*

60kg x 10 x 2

100kg x 10 (220lb)

80kg x 10 x 2 (176lb)

*Assistance Lift 4*

*Close Grip Lat Pull Down*

40kg x 12

75kg x 12 (165lb)

75kg x 10

70kg x 12 (154lb)

*Assistance Lift 5*

*Straight Arm Lat Pull Down*

FST-7

15kg x 12 x 7 - 30 Sec Rest

*Thoughts*

Another epic feeling set. Loving the good sessions lately. I am going to perform a FST-7 set at the end of each routine for extra Pummmmmp. My back after that felt AWESOME.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 3 - Week 3 - OHP*

*
*

*
**1UP*

*Video*






UGKkeur2TtI?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*Dailies* - Creapure Mono / Beta Alanine / Fish Oil / Multi / DAA - *PWO* - 1 x ErgoPump... meh

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, YTWL's and Dislocations

*Core Lift*

*Standing Overhead Press*

20kg x 10 x 2

30kg x 6

35kg x 6

47.5kg x 5 (105lb)

55kg x 3 (121lb)

60kg x 6 (132lb)

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Seated Dumbbell Press*

32.5kg's x 10 x 2 (72lb's)

32.5kg's x 9

32.5kg's x 8

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Dumbbell Lateral Raise*

12.5kg's x 12 x 4 (28lb's)

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Parallel Bar Dips*

BW = 182lbs

BW x 12 x 4

*Assistance Lift 4*

*Rear Delt Flies*

12.5kg's x 12 x 4 (28lb's)

*Assistance Lift 5*

*Dumbbell Shrugs*

FST-7 Set

25kg's x 12 x 7 (55lb's)

20-30 Sec Rest

*Thoughts*

Early morning session, was cold, dark and was p*ssing it down. Sometimes I forget how much I enjoy morning sessions though... and the fact that I have to get it done before work makes me up the tempo.


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Mate, can't believe i've not seen your journal earlier. Speechless, you've done some amazing work and who knows how far you can take this. BTW jealous as **** of the home gym. Well done again!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

irishdude said:


> Mate, can't believe i've not seen your journal earlier. Speechless, you've done some amazing work and who knows how far you can take this. BTW jealous as **** of the home gym. Well done again!


Hah cheers matey, skies the limit as far as I'm concerned!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Had an ABSOLUTELY AWESOME Squat session tonight... best one in ages... changed quite a few things... Loved it. Here's my 1+ Set for Squat, will do video tomorrow.

YLx8Us6PNbE?hd=1


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 3 - Week 3 - Squat*

*
*

*
**Big But Definitely Not Boring!*

*Video*






StIddl_RCGg?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*Dailies* - Creapure Mono / Beta Alanine / Fish Oil / Multi / DAA - *PWO* - Black Coffee... The best PWO

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, BW Squats, Lunges and some Ham Stretching, Calf Raises, Leg Extensions - 20kg x 20 x 2

*Core Lift*

*Barbell Back Squat*

20kg x 12

60kg x 8

80kg x 6

112.5 kg x 5 (248lb)

127.5 kg x 3 (281lb)

140 kg x 3 (308lb)

Squat MOJO BABY!

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Boring But Big Back Squats*

70kg x 10 x 5 (154lb)

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Dip Belt Donkey Calf Raise*

60kg x 25 (132lb)

60kg x 20 x 2

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Leg Curl*

32.5kg x 12 x 2 (72lb)

32.5kg x 10

*Assistance Lift 4*

*Leg Extension*

FST-7 Set

30kg x 12 x 7

15-30 Sec Rest

Murder

*Thoughts*

Super happy with 3pps and really enjoyed the BBB set. Will definitely be doing that every squat day from now on as I feel it gives me more time actually doing / practising back squats. Was going for more constant tension rather than locking out on the BBB.... holy hell it hammered my quads! Struggled to walk today and I had a proper load of sh*tty jobs to do at work that needed mobility... BAH!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Light weight??? Haha really?


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Light weight??? Haha really?


Hah I talk some serious sh*t to myself when lifting.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 3 - Week 3 - Bench Press*

*
*

*
**A guy walks into a Barbell*

*Video*

K_NVOcGMJG8?hd=1

K_NVOcGMJG8?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*Dailies* - Creapure Mono / Beta Alanine / Fish Oil / Multi / DAA - *PWO* - Optimum Nutrition Platinum Pre- / Pre Minus

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, YTWL's and Dislocations, Press ups

*Core Lift*

*Flat Barbell Bench Press*

20kg x 12

40kg x 10

60kg x 6

82.5kg x 5 (182lb)

95kg x 3 (209lb)

105kg x 7 (231lb)

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Incline Dumbbell Bench Press*

37.5kg's x 10 x 2 (83lb's)

37.5kg's x 9

37.5kg's x 6

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Parallel Bar Dips*

BW = 182lbs

BW x 12

BW +25kg x 10 x 3 (55lb)

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Incline Dumbbell Flyes*

25kg's x 10 x 2 (55lb's)

25kg's x 8

*Assistance Lift 4*

*Flat Dumbbell Bench Press*

*FST-7 Set*

25kg's x 12 x 3 (55lb's)

20kg's x 12 x 2 (44lb's)

20kg's x 11

20kg's x 12

*Thoughts*

Not bad, although I had it in my head I was gunna go for 110kg for reps today I was training fasted mid afternoon and wasn't feeling especially good about it. Morning fasted training = Good, Afternoon = Bad.
​


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 3 - Week 3 - Deadlift*

*
*

*
**Ummm... Deadlift Day...*

*Video*






qDZjERwX5-I?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*Dailies* - Creapure Mono / Beta Alanine / Fish Oil / Multi / DAA - *PWO* - BPi 1MR - New Formula - Same Poo Your Pant's Side Effects

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, Bar Weight RDL's, Dorsal Raises

*Core Lift*

*Conventional Deadlift*

20kg x 12

60kg x 10

100kg x 8

130kg x 5 (287lb)

150kg x 3 (330lb)

170kg x 4 (375lb)

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Romanian Deadlift*

100kg x 10 (220lb)

122.5kg x 10 x 3 (270lb)

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Overhand Pull Ups*

BW = 182lb

BW x 12

BW x 8 x 3

Murder. So hard.

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Yates Row*

60kg x 10

95kg x 10 x 3 (209lb)

*Assistance Lift 4*

*Close Grip Lat Pull Down*

40kg x 12

75kg x 12 (165lb)

70kg x 12 (154lb)

70kg x 10

*Assistance Lift 5*

*Overhand Lat Pull Down*

60kg x 12 x 2 (132lb)

60kg x 10

*Assistance Lift 6*

*Straight Arm Lat Pull Down*

*FST-7 Set*

20kg x 12 x 7 - 30 Sec Rest (44lb)

Horrendous.

*Thoughts*

Really happy with the Deads. I did take a video from the side using my phone but it shook it off the ledge and right under where I was deading... luckily on the last rep. I decided it was best to not do that anymore... Rest of the session was tough... I blame it on the beers last night.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 4 - Week 1 - OHP*

*
*

*
**Freshly Pressed*

*Video*






pNVuQH_t85k?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*Dailies* - Creapure Mono / Beta Alanine / Fish Oil / Multi / DAA - *PWO* - 2 x Cellucor C4 Pink Lemonade

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, YTWL's and Dislocations

*Core Lift*

*Standing Overhead Press*

20kg x 12

30kg x 8

35kg x 6

45kg x 5 (99lb)

52.5kg x 5 (116lb)

57.5kg x 9 (127lb)

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Seated Dumbbell Press*

32.5kg's x 10 x 2 (72lb's)

32.5kg's x 9 x 2

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Dumbbell Lateral Raise*

12.5kg's x 12 x 4 (28lb's)

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Parallel Bar Dips*

BW = 184lbs

BW x 12

BW x 20

BW x 15

BW x 12

*Assistance Lift 4*

*Cable Rear Delt Raise*

5kg (lol) x 10 x 3 (11lb)

Sounds light and easy eh? Nah

*Assistance Lift 5*

*Dumbbell Shrugs*

FST-7 Set

35kg's x 12 x 7 (77lb's)

20-30 Sec Rest

*Thoughts*

Enjoyed the session. Felt like I was going to snap on the last rep of my 5+ set, had to lean back a bit to get some help from my Chesticles, glad I pushed for it though rather than quit. New Dip challenge for me is to get four sets of 20 out at bodyweight, I really liked the stretch these where giving. Lateral Raises still not good on my wrist, had a bad sleep last night because of it, felt like it had frozen up. Might have to neck some meds soon.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 4 - Week 1 - Squat*

*
*

*
**Getting Down and Dirty*

*Video*

SKIP TO 2:17 IF Y'ALL DON'T WANNA LOOK AT ME MUSH






wWes7sXj948?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*Dailies* - Creapure Mono / Beta Alanine / Fish Oil / Multi / DAA - *PWO* - 2 x Cellucor C4

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, BW Squats, Lunges and some Ham Stretching, Calf Raises, Leg Extensions - 20kg x 20 x 2

*Core Lift*

*Barbell Back Squat*

20kg x 12

60kg x 8

80kg x 6

100kg x 5 (220lb)

115kg x 5 (253lb)

127.5kg x 6 (280lb)

Squat MOJO BABY!

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Boring But Big Back Squats*

75kg x 10 x 5 (165lb)

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Leg Curl*

35kg x 10 (77lb)

35kg x 9

32.5kg x 10 x 2 (72lb)

*Assistance Lift 4*

*Leg Extension*

FST-7 Set

35kg x 12 x 7 (77lb)

15-30 Sec Rest

Not as bad as last week.

*Thoughts*

Feeling much better. Also didn't have much time so neglected the calves.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 4 - Week 1 - Bench Press*

*
*

*
**Pressed for Time * 

*Video*

qWg2CnZ6KJI?hd=1

qWg2CnZ6KJI?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*Dailies* - Creapure Mono / Beta Alanine / Fish Oil / Multi / DAA - *PWO* - Mutant Rage

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, YTWL's and Dislocations, Press ups

*Core Lift*

*Flat Barbell Bench Press*

20kg x 12

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

75kg x 5 (165lb)

87.5kg x 3 (193lb)

100kg x 7 (220lb)

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Incline Dumbbell Bench Press*

37.5kg's x 10 x 3 (83lb's)

37.5kg's x 9

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Flat Dumbbell Bench Press*

37.5kg's x 10 x 3 (83lb's)

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Parallel Bar Dips*

BW = 183lbs

BW x 12

BW +27.5 x 10 (60lb)

BW +25kg x 10 x 2 (55lb)

*Assistance Lift 4*

*Tricep Rope Extension*

*FST-7 Set*

20kg x 12 x 7 (44lb)

*Thoughts*

Would have liked more reps on that 100kg set but hey ho, they will come soon enough.
​


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 4 - Week 1 - Deadlift*

*
*

*
**Baby Got Back*

*Video*






87q6Li9uWwo?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*Dailies* - Creapure Mono / Beta Alanine / Fish Oil / Multi / DAA - *PWO* - 1.5 x ErgoPoop

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, Bar Weight RDL's, Dorsal Raises, Leg Extensions

*Core Lift*

*Conventional Deadlift*

20kg x 12

60kg x 10

100kg x 8

117.5kg x 5 (259lb)

135kg x 3 (297lb)

152.5kg x 4 (335lb)

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Back Squat*

Boring But Big

60kg x 10 (132lb)

80kg x 10 x 4 (176lb)

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Overhand Pull Ups*

BW = 184lb

BW x 12,10,8,5,6

Brutal.

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Yates Row*

60kg x 12

80kg x 12 x 4 (176lb)

*Assistance Lift 4*

*Close Grip Cable Seated Row*

40kg x 15

60kg x 12 (132lb)

80kg x 12 x 3 (176lb)

*Assistance Lift 5*

*Overhand Lat Pull Down*

40kg x 15

65kg x 12 x 2

60kg x 13

60kg x 12

*Assistance Lift 6*

*Straight Arm Lat Pull Down*

*FST-7 Set*

20kg x 12 x 7 - 30 Sec Rest (44lb)

Killer.

*Thoughts*

So doing something different. An extra Squat Boring but Big set on Deadlift day and on Squat day I plan to do some RDL's as part of my assistance work. I feel the increased frequency for both will help a lot. Pull Ups are getting harder.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 4 - Week 2 - OHP*

*
*

*
**Cold Pressed*

*Video*






PWwCfOowSYI?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - Nada

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, YTWL's and Dislocations

*Core Lift*

*Standing Overhead Press*

20kg x 15

30kg x 10

35kg x 6

47.5kg x 3 (105lb)

55kg x 3 (121lb)

60kg x 7 (132lb)

80kg x 0

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Seated Dumbbell Press*

35kg's x 8 x 2 (77lb's)

35kg's x 7

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Dumbbell Lateral Raise*

5kg's x 15 x 4 (11lb's)

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Parallel Bar Dips*

BW = 185lbs

BW x 20 x 4

*Assistance Lift 4*

*Cable Rear Delt Raise*

5kg (lol) x 12 x 4 (11lb)

*Assistance Lift 5*

*Plate Shrugs n Raises*

20kg Plate

Shrugs 15 Reps

Raises 10 Reps

3 Sets

*Thoughts*

Happy with the 3+ Set. I am a muppet for trying to press 80kg.


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Quality and detailed journal mate. Running BBB myself just at the end of 2nd cycle and enjoying it.

Good progress with u too. Awesome home gym too "well jel"!!!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

sutmae said:


> Quality and detailed journal mate. Running BBB myself just at the end of 2nd cycle and enjoying it.
> 
> Good progress with u too. Awesome home gym too "well jel"!!!


Nice glad it's working out for you. What's your numbers?


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Home Physique said:


> Nice glad it's working out for you. What's your numbers?


Using the 531 app it says;

Squat 140

Deadlift 150

Bench 107.5

Press 70

I haven't tested my 1rm's as i train on my own but happy with the numbers and reckon i could do more. Did 160 x 3 on deadlift before doing wendler and after doing the sets on the app i really enjoy the 5 x 10. I I think its cos the numbers are easy, i don't have to think or fanny about changing weights. I get a good workout which i feel is benefiting so i'm happy.

The hardest thing id trying to do it 4 times a week. I find i have to squeeze it into 3 sessions but it seems to be working. I work shifts so some are at 2 am but at least they're getting done!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

sutmae said:


> Using the 531 app it says;
> 
> Squat 140
> 
> ...


That's the key bud, as long as you're getting it done that's all that matters. At first I stuck to it Mon, Wed, Fri, Sat but now it is all over the place. But I get them done.

Numbers look good. Matching me for OHP.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Home Physique said:


> That's the key bud, as long as you're getting it done that's all that matters. At first I stuck to it Mon, Wed, Fri, Sat but now it is all over the place. But I get them done.
> 
> Numbers look good. *Matching me for OHP*.


Well i'd better get working harder at the others to catch up!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 4 - Week 2 - Squat*

*
*

*
**Flat Battery*

*Video*

[vido=youtube_share;wWes7sXj948?hd=1&t=2m17s]






[yutube]wWes7sXj948?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - F3 Annihilate

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, BW Squats, Lunges and some Ham Stretching, BW Calf Raises, Leg Extensions - 20kg x 20 x 2

*Core Lift*

*Barbell Back Squat*

20kg x 10

60kg x 8

80kg x 6

105kg x 3 (232lb)

120kg x 3 (265lb)

135kg x 5 (298lb)

Felt alreet

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Boring But Big Back Squats*

80kg x 10 x 5 (176lb)

Nice below parallel depth

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Romanian Deadlift*

60kg x 15 (132lb)

100kg x 12 x 2 (220lb)

*Thoughts*

So two bad things today. Firt my camera battery died on me so I used my phone camera for the 3+ set but it's at an angle where you can't even see my legs so I ain't uploading it. Second, I am not feeling too good. Been feeling rough as hell all day at work and today just felt absolutely shattered whilst lifting. I have not been sleeping well (never do when it's call out week) so that isn't helping, plus I hear there is a virus going around wiping everyone out... I just hope it's not that one and I'm just tired.

I wanted to do the RDL's then afterwards I was going to do some deficit trap bar work... just didn't have the energy.


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Did u avoid the virus?


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

sutmae said:


> Did u avoid the virus?


Hah I think so mate. Think I just needed sleep and rest. I don't sleep very well at all and get by on maybe 4-5 hours a day. Had some good sleeps Thurs and Friday and this weekend had a good chest session and a good back session too.

Uploading in a mo.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 4 - Week 2 - Bench Press*

*
*

*
**Chesty Cough... lol*

*Video*

Audnkf_CzFk?hd=1

Audnkf_CzFk?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - BSN HyperFX

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, YTWL's and Dislocations, Press ups

*Core Lift*

*Flat Barbell Bench Press*

20kg x 125

40kg x 10

60kg x 8

82.5kg x 3 (182lb)

95kg x 3 (209lb)

105kg x 8 (231lb)

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Incline Dumbbell Bench Press*

40kg's x 10 (88lb's)

40kg's x 9

40kg's x 6

38kg's x 10 (84lb's)

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Flat Dumbbell Bench Press*

38kg's x 10 (84lb's)

38.5kg's x 10 (85lb's)

38.5kg's x 9

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Parallel Bar Dips*

BW = 185lbs

BW x 12

BW +27.5 x 10 x 3 (60lb)

*Assistance Lift 4*

*Incline Dumbbell Flyes*

25kg's x 10 x 3 (55lb's)

*Assistance Lift 5*

*Tricep Rope Extension*

*FST-7 Set*

22.5kg x 12 x 7 (50lb)

*Thoughts*

Feelsgoodman
​


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Good workout. Last session of cycle two for me today. Just waiting for the Jack3d to kick in! I notice u use loads of different pwo's. Is that just trial an error or to mix it up. If neither of those then u must have stolen a lorry load of 'em!!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

sutmae said:


> Good workout. Last session of cycle two for me today. Just waiting for the Jack3d to kick in! I notice u use loads of different pwo's. Is that just trial an error or to mix it up. If neither of those then u must have stolen a lorry load of 'em!!


Nice! Hope you hit those big numbers!

I just use different ones for my reviews, I picked up a load from Mr Olympia Expo and also get lots of different ones each month with JackedPack.

I have Creatine and Beta Alanine daily, coffee pre workout.


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Just looked up that jacked pack and looks interesting. Would u say it's good value?


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

sutmae said:


> Just looked up that jacked pack and looks interesting. Would u say it's good value?


Yeah I would say so. I pay £20ish a month and for example October I got:

2 x Monster Pump (4 Servings)

1 x Amino 2

2 x Gat Muscle Martini

1 x Promax Proseries Bar

1 x Kay's Protein Cereal

1 x Protein Brownie

1 x HyperFx

1 x Trial Size (15 servings) ON Whey

I have a referral link if you want to sign up.. I think they are screwing me over as I don't seem to be getting points even though I know people have used my link!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 4 - Week 2 - Deadlift*

*
*

*
*

*
**Gotta Pull Your Weight*

*Video*






BTgS-pRq1YQ?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - 2 x Cellucor C4 Extreme - Always legit

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, Bar Weight RDL's, Dorsal Raises, Leg Extensions

*Core Lift*

*Conventional Deadlift*

20kg x 12

60kg x 10

100kg x 6

130kg x 3 (286lb)

150kg x 3 (330lb)

170kg x 5 (375lb)

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Back Squat*

Boring But Big

60kg x 10 (132lb)

85kg x 10 x 4 (187lb)

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Overhand Pull Ups*

BW = 185lb

BW x 15,8,8,6,5,4

Brutal.

*Assistance Lift 3*

*V Bar Row*

60kg x 12

75kg x 12 x 4 (165lb)

*Assistance Lift 4*

*Dumbbell Row*

25kg x 10

35kg x 12 x 3 (77lb)

*Assistance Lift 5*

*Overhand Lat Pull Down*

40kg x 15

65kg x 12 x 3 (143lb)

*Assistance Lift 6*

*Straight Arm Lat Pull Down*

*FST-7 Set*

22.5kg x 12 x 7 - 30 Sec Rest (50lb)

Hellish.

*Thoughts*

So this is another raw PR for me on Deads, with me beating last cycles 1+ week where I got 170kg x 4. I have to say though that the last rep of the set was taxing on my lower back and I could actually feel that it was having to work hard for a change. So far it has been my hams that have given up first with the higher reps but this time it was the lower back that said "I'm tired now"...

I will be attempting 180kg on my 1+ week so hoping should get at least the 1 rep. All time PR is 180kg x 3 but I was strapped and about 195lbs (I think) so if I can hit that then that would be awesome.


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Good lifting. Always nice to get the pb's in. I see you don't do bbb with deads on dead day as the programme says. I tried it once And it was just too much on the back.

I do bbb squats on squat day and find it works well for me.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

sutmae said:


> Good lifting. Always nice to get the pb's in. I see you don't do bbb with deads on dead day as the programme says. I tried it once And it was just too much on the back.
> 
> I do bbb squats on squat day and find it works well for me.


I have never been a fan of sticking to programs to the letter, I find it better to make a program work for your goals and as long as you are sensible with and know what you're trying to achieve then IMO Hybrid training is the way to go. I'm doing BBB Squats on Deads day because I feel I will benefit from Squatting twice per week, not so much for the poundage but more for making the motion much more smoother / natural. On my Squat day, I planned to use my new trap bar after my Squats to do some trap bar deadlifts / hack squats of a block... should fry the quads.

Before I started doing Squats after Deads I used to follow them up with Romanian Deadlifts which I feel are a great combo.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Nice one on new deadlift PB. I really struggle to deadlift raw, have to rely on straps. Grip fails way too early.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:


> Nice one on new deadlift PB. I really struggle to deadlift raw, have to rely on straps. Grip fails way too early.


Have you tried mixed or hook grip? Hook grip hurts my thumb too much at the mo... Working on it though as its the key.

Mixed grip is easy once you get used to it. I could only Deadlift with straps last year and now I've come a way with it.

I'm not against straps though, great kit.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Home Physique said:


> Have you tried mixed or hook grip? Hook grip hurts my thumb too much at the mo... Working on it though as its the key.
> 
> Mixed grip is easy once you get used to it. I could only Deadlift with straps last year and now I've come a way with it.
> 
> I'm not against straps though, great kit.


Yes, I used mixed grip for warming up, up until 100kgs I'm fine, then have to use straps for working sets.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:


> Yes, I used mixed grip for warming up, up until 100kgs I'm fine, then have to use straps for working sets.


Do you not use chalk?


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Home Physique said:


> Do you not use chalk?


No, not tried it with chalk.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:


> No, not tried it with chalk.


Makes ALL the difference


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 4 - Week 3 - OHP*

*
*

*
**Ice Bar*

*Video*






MBBRiHafOFQ?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - Muscle Pharm Hybrid N.O. - Shat

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, YTWL's and Dislocations

*Core Lift*

*Standing Overhead Press*

20kg x 15

30kg x 10

35kg x 6

50kg x 5 (110lb)

57.5kg x 3 (127lb)

65kg x 4 (143lb)

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Seated Dumbbell Press*

35kg's x 9 (77lb's)

35kg's x 8

33.5kg's x 9 (74lb's)

33kg's x 9 (73lb's)

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Dumbbell Lateral Raise*

12.5kg's x 15 x 4 (28lb's)

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Cable Rear Delt Raise*

5.5kg (lol) x 12 x 4 (12lb)

*Assistance Lift 4*

*Trap Bar Shrugs*

105kg x 12 x 3 (231lb)

*Thoughts*

Was very cold today. Push Press needed for 1st rep of 1+ set was a bit of a disappointment but hey ho there you go.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

How much did you pay for the Trap bar then mate?


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> How much did you pay for the Trap bar then mate?


It was £130 from Pure Fitness down the back of Hessle Road, down Scarborough Street. You ever been? It's a good shop... Well hidden lol

Still at workout gym?


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Home Physique said:


> It was £130 from Pure Fitness down the back of Hessle Road, down Scarborough Street. You ever been? It's a good shop... Well hidden lol
> 
> Still at workout gym?


Ya and still at village mate as basterds wouldn't let me cancel. Workout gym is good though, really has a great mentality to it, nothing pretty at all, just a ton of weights and a lot of testosterone flying around. 

A lot of big guys there, some really know what they are doing others don't have a clue, just jabbing themselves with a ton of juice and training chest/arms exclusively!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Ya and still at village mate as basterds wouldn't let me cancel. Workout gym is good though, really has a great mentality to it, nothing pretty at all, just a ton of weights and a lot of testosterone flying around.
> 
> A lot of big guys there, some really know what they are doing others don't have a clue, just jabbing themselves with a ton of juice and training chest/arms exclusively!


Lol muppets. Do you go now and then then?

I have been to Village gym before it must be hell being forced to go there all the time, it's a very limited gym from what I remember. Did the trick when I went for a New Years Eve Motown thingy.

I'm having a week off it next week, might see what free passes are being thrown around and do some cardio with all cardio bunnies hah


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Home Physique said:


> Lol muppets. Do you go now and then then?
> 
> I have been to Village gym before it must be hell being forced to go there all the time, it's a very limited gym from what I remember. Did the trick when I went for a New Years Eve Motown thingy.
> 
> I'm having a week off it next week, might see what free passes are being thrown around and do some cardio with all cardio bunnies hah


Ya I still go to village, mainly for a bit or cardio, swimming, jacuzzi etc. also don't mind doing core or shoulders there as they not require much equipment!

You entered any natty comps yet then mate?


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Ya I still go to village, mainly for a bit or cardio, swimming, jacuzzi etc. also don't mind doing core or shoulders there as they not require much equipment!
> 
> You entered any natty comps yet then mate?


No not this year matey. Got down to 8-9% this year, next year I will be going for 6% and then if I can prep it alright I may enter a comp. If not I will do it 2014.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Awesome training mate, really come on since I've last had time to look in here!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Awesome training mate, really come on since I've last had time to look in here!


Cheers bud, that's the difference between being on a cut and bulking. There's nothing more anabolic than food


----------



## cuffylad (Feb 28, 2011)

Home Physique said:


> It was £130 from Pure Fitness down the back of Hessle Road, down Scarborough Street. You ever been? It's a good shop... Well hidden lol
> 
> Still at workout gym?


I didnt even know that place existed, will check it out this weekend :thumb:


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

cuffylad said:


> I didnt even know that place existed, will check it out this weekend :thumb:


Hah, the sports shop? It's a handy place to know. It's a funny setup though, you can't just walk in you have to ring the doorbell and wait lol.

Monster Supps sell cheap equipment too. The brand is Hype and its decent. I have some plates and some attachments no problems so far!


----------



## cuffylad (Feb 28, 2011)

lol considering I have lived in Hull all my life you would have thought I would have known about it lol

I just got myself a power rack (bodymax CF475), same as yours I think? Gonna put it together this weekend and give it a good blast!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

cuffylad said:


> lol considering I have lived in Hull all my life you would have thought I would have known about it lol
> 
> I just got myself a power rack (bodymax CF475), same as yours I think? Gonna put it together this weekend and give it a good blast!


Hah yeah well I am the same and only found it last year! Yes that rack is the same as mine. Did you get the lat / low attachment?


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 4 - Week 3 - Squat*

*
*

*
**Quadzilla*

*Video*






IDSCTYQ_kXA?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - 1 x Hemo Rage

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, BW Squats, Lunges and some Ham Stretching, Calf Raises, Leg Extensions - 20kg x 20 x 2

*Core Lift*

*Barbell Back Squat*

20kg x 12

60kg x 10

80kg x 5

112.5kg x 5 (248lb)

127.5kg x 3 (280lb)

145kg x 4 (319lb)

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Boring But Big Back Squats*

85kg x 10 x 5 (187lb)

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Hack Squat / Trap Bar Deadlift*

65kg x 10

105kg x 10

135kg x 10 x 2 (298lb)

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Romanian Deadlift*

60kg x 15 x 2

100kg x 12 x 2 (220lb)

*Assistance Lift 4*

*Leg Curl*

20kg x 15

30kg x 15 x 2 (66lb)

30kg x 8

*Thoughts*

Felt like a great way to end the first real cycle whilst buarking. Looking forward to getting back at these after the deload.


----------



## cuffylad (Feb 28, 2011)

Home Physique said:


> Hah yeah well I am the same and only found it last year! Yes that rack is the same as mine. Did you get the lat / low attachment?


Nah I could not get the lat attachment past my lass without her knowing lol Will ask for that for christmas as I think I will need it :thumbup1:


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

cuffylad said:


> Nah I could not get the lat attachment past my lass without her knowing lol Will ask for that for christmas as I think I will need it :thumbup1:


As much as I would say you can have a brilliant routine with just the rack and some weights the sheer versatility of the lat / low pulley is just so worth it. Cable rows, extensions, raises... pull downs... list goes on. I use mine a lot put it that way.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 4 - Week 3 - Bench Press*

*
*

*
**Get Hench On The Bench*

*Video*

uEHXlzIRQOI?hd=1

uEHXlzIRQOI?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - DS Craze - 1 Scoop

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, YTWL's and Dislocations, Press ups

*Core Lift*

*Flat Barbell Bench Press*

20kg x 20

40kg x 12

60kg x 8

87.5kg x 3 (193lb)

97.5kg x 3 (215lb)

110kg x 6 (243lb)

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Incline Dumbbell Bench Press*

40.5kg's x 9 (89lb's)

40kg's x 8

38kg's x 8

38kg's x 6

35kg's x 10 (77lb's)

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Flat Dumbbell Bench Press*

40kg's x 10 (88lb's)

40kg's x 9

40kg's x 8

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Parallel Bar Dips*

BW = 186lbs

BW x 12

BW +27.5kg x 10 (60lb)

BW +27.5kg x 8

BW +25kg's x 10 (55lb)

BW x 12

*Assistance Lift 4*

*Incline Dumbbell Flyes*

25kg's x 12 (55lb's)

25kg's x 10 x 3

*Assistance Lift 5*

*Press Ups*

*To Failure*

BW x 20, 17, 15

*Thoughts*

Happy witht that 1+ set. Put's me at around 132kg calculated 1RM which next week I will see how accurate that is. If it's true then that means I have gained some decent strength as last time I benched my max (130kg) I was around 195lbs if I remember right.

Assistance work fell by the by but I think the 1+ set took a lot out of me. Enjoyed the press ups at the end.
​


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 4 - Week 3 - Deadlift*

*
*

*
**Dolly's Back*

*Video*






i4eJ1SjqGkw?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - 1.5 x DS Craze

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, Bar Weight RDL's, Dorsal Raises, Leg Extensions

*Core Lift*

*Conventional Deadlift*

20kg x 10

60kg x 10

100kg x 8

140kg x 5 (308lb)

160kg x 3 (353lb)

180kg x 1 (397lb)

190kg x 0 (419lb)

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Back Squat*

Boring But Big

60kg x 10 (132lb)

90kg x 10 x 4 (198lb)

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Overhand Pull Ups*

BW = 186lb

BW x 15,10,10,5

Brutal.

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Yates Row*

60kg x 10

90kg x 10 x 3 (198lb)

*Assistance Lift 4*

*Cable Close Row*

40kg x 15

80kg x 12

90kg x 12 x 2 (198lb)

90kg x 10

*Assistance Lift 5*

*Overhand Lat Pull Down*

40kg x 15

70kg x 12 (154lb)

70kg x 10 x 2

*Assistance Lift 6*

*Dumbbell Hammer Curl*

15kg's x 12 x 3 (33lb's)

*Thoughts*

Happy with the two reps although maybe could of pushed for the third but to be honest, I feel it might have stressed me a bit too much. Fancied a go at 190kg but was too much, maybe next week with a warm up of singles. Happy with the 4 cycles so far.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Joined the 1000lb club whilst on my "deload" hah...

130kg Bench
180kg Dead
150kg Squat

460kg / 1012lb

Also tested OHP 1RM = 70kg


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Welcome to the club mate! Now push for 1100lbs!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Welcome to the club mate! Now push for 1100lbs!


Cheers mate should be in that one relatively soon too!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 5 - Week 1 - Bench Press - Macenko Week 1a*

*
*

*
*

*
**Getting Messy With Macenko*

*Video*

abLw9j3q0W0?hd=1

abLw9j3q0W0?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - Nuttin'

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, YTWL's and Dislocations, Press ups

*Core Lift*

*Flat Barbell Bench Press*

20kg x 12

60kg x 6

75kg x 8 (165lb)

92.5kg x 6 (203lb)

100kg x 5 x 4 (220lb)

92.5kg x 5

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Incline Dumbbell Bench Press*

40kg's x 10 x 2 (88lb's)

40kg's x 9

40kg's x 7

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Flat Dumbbell Bench Press*

40kg's x 10 (88lb's)

40.5kg's x 10 (89lb's)

41kg's x 10 (90lb's)

41kg's x 8

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Parallel Bar Dips*

BW = 187lbs - Had a lot of carbs yesterday, Blimp Mode

BW x 12

BW +30kg x 10 x 3 (66lb)

BW x 12

*Assistance Lift 4*

*Incline Dumbbell Flyes*

25kg's x 12 x 2 (55lb's)

25kg's x 8

*Assistance Lift 5*

*Press Ups*

*To Failure*

BW x 22, 19, 15

*Thoughts*

Good start to a new cycle. From experience, if you struggle with the numbers on the first 2 days of week 1 then you have dun goofed your 1RM expectations. You should be fairly comfortable with the weights and not be struggling at all. I am going off a working 1RM of 125kg even though I got 130kg the other day. 5/3/1 has taught me to always work with that little bit less.

I was wearing a compression top / base layer and felt it made a huge difference, I was very warm (but not uncomfortable) throughout the session and felt it really helped to keep all my muscles and joints feeling agile.
​


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

I got a compression top as well, they are fairly good, even more so i find if you got a cold winter garage! Prob is getting out of it, sweaty and knackered muscles makes it hard work i find.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 5 - Week 1 - Squat*

*
*

*
**A Man's Squatta do what a Man's Squatta do*

*Video*






vONgtCw9cmw?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - Nuttin'

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, BW Squats, Lunges and some Ham Stretching, Calf Raises, Leg Extensions - 20kg x 20 x 3

*Core Lift*

*Barbell Back Squat*

20kg x 10

60kg x 10

100kg x 5 (220lb)

117.5kg x 5 (259lb)

130kg x 9 (286lb)

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Boring But Big Back Squats*

85kg x 10 x 5 (187lb) - Should have been 90kg I dun goofed

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Dip Belt Donkey Calf Raise*

60kg x 25 x 4 (132lb)

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Leg Curl*

20kg x 12

25kg x 12 x 2 (55lb)

27.5kg x 12 x 2 (61lb)

*Thoughts*

Not my usually high level of volume but still a good session and my quads are definitely feeling it today. The 130kg x 9 reps surprised me it just felt really light and natural and in all honesty I was only expecting to get around 5-6 reps so being able to push for 9 was great. That came back as a calculated 1RM of 170kg.... I doubt that!!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice workout mate, planning on retesting your 1RM's this side of xmas?


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Nice workout mate, planning on retesting your 1RM's this side of xmas?


I plan to definitely try for 140kg on bench again and may have another go with the others or I may wait till I finish my bulk before trying again.

Got to end the bulk on a high and prepare for the fun of slowly losing strength!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 5 - Week 1 - Bench Press - Macenko Week 1b*

*
*

*
**Getting Messy With Macenko*

*Video*

ECjCETnRENI?hd=1

ECjCETnRENI?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - Nuttin'

*Warm Up:* YTWL's and Dislocations, Press ups

*Core Lift*

*Flat Barbell Bench Press*

20kg x 10

60kg x 8

75kg x 8 (165lb)

92.5kg x 6 (203lb)

100kg x 5 x 3 (220lb)

92.5kg x 5 x 2

*Thoughts*

Felt a bit stiffer than on 1a this week but today was an early morning session so probably why. Had full thermal base layer on again, love it really does the trick! Week 1 of Macenko out the way with no problems should be set up for a successful run!
​


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Just 1 exercise?

Stop being a fanny and toning the weights down by another 5-10kg from the programme. Stick to it and ride out the "it gets very hard in week 4"!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Just 1 exercise?
> 
> Stop being a fanny and toning the weights down by another 5-10kg from the programme. Stick to it and ride out the "it gets very hard in week 4"!


Lol good luck if you attempt it with a calculated 1RM 

This is my third time doing it... I know my shiz 

The one exercise is due to me doing overhead press tomorrow, twice benching with full volume and a full volume OHP day is just asking for another bout of tendonitis


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Home Physique said:


> Lol good luck if you attempt it with a calculated 1RM
> 
> This is my third time doing it... I know my shiz
> 
> The one exercise is due to me doing overhead press tomorrow, twice benching with full volume and a full volume OHP day is just asking for another bout of tendonitis


Wasn't having a dig at you mate, thought you had phycially pressed 130kg, so should of been doing 104kg for your heavy sets? Why bench and OHP back to back?


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Wasn't having a dig at you mate, thought you had phycially pressed 130kg, so should of been doing 104kg for your heavy sets? Why bench and OHP back to back?


Heh I know mate no dig felt.

I pressed 130kg but from experience I know that training with your absolute max sets you up for a fail as you go through the program. So I am working with 125kg as a max.

My current split goes:

Bench A - Macenko - Full Assistance

Off

Squat 531

Bench B - Macenko - No assistance

OHP 531

Off

Deadlift 531

-Repeat or Off-

I have done a split like that before and it works very well, the Bench B can be done in 15-20 mins so very easy to fit in early morning before work then OHP is done in the evening if more rest is needed. If not, early morning is fine.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Home Physique said:


> Heh I know mate no dig felt.
> 
> I pressed 130kg but from experience I know that training with your absolute max sets you up for a fail as you go through the program. So I am working with 125kg as a max.
> 
> ...


Ah I see mate, that is cool. So chest is a focus for you at present? I was thinking about double squatting in every cycle as it needs bringing up.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Ah I see mate, that is cool. So chest is a focus for you at present? I was thinking about double squatting in every cycle as it needs bringing up.


At the moment I have had a goal since starting all this that I wanted to bench 140kg and I am very close to it and I know with a run of this routine I will get it this time round. It's good to have small goals here and there.

As for squatting twice, go for it, it's what I am doing and it is really paying off. I do it like this:

Squat Day 531 with Boring But Big Set - 5 sets of 10

Deadlift Day 531 with Boring But Big Squats - 1 Set of Warm Up x 10 (usually 60-70kg) then 4 sets of 10.

What I have been doing is using a weight and increasing by 5kg each week for the BBB sets. On deadlift day I increase the weight by 5kg and do 4 sets. By the time the next squat day comes I can do that weight for 5 sets of 10 and repeat.

I focus on speed work with the BBB, fast and deep reps with no lockout, just keep before lockout to keep tension on my quads.

It's working; before my deload my last 5+ set was 127.5kg and I honestly struggled with 6 reps. Last night I did 130kg x 9 reps and it felt pretty light. I'm hoping come the end of the next 2 cycles I should have around 160-170kg 1RM for squat.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Home Physique said:


> At the moment I have had a goal since starting all this that I wanted to bench 140kg and I am very close to it and I know with a run of this routine I will get it this time round. It's good to have small goals here and there.
> 
> As for squatting twice, go for it, it's what I am doing and it is really paying off. I do it like this:
> 
> ...


Some good advice there mate, cheers. Will look at incorporating it in. Need to push my squat up further, only last week did I finally get my squat over my bench for first time ever. Typical gym rat, always focusing on the bench in the past.

What will the 140kg Bench give you in power:weight terms?


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Some good advice there mate, cheers. Will look at incorporating it in. Need to push my squat up further, only last week did I finally get my squat over my bench for first time ever. Typical gym rat, always focusing on the bench in the past.
> 
> What will the 140kg Bench give you in power:weight terms?


I imagine when I attempt the 140kg I will be around 195lbs so just over 1.5x BW which I'll be happy enough with


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Home Physique said:


> I imagine when I attempt the 140kg I will be around 195lbs so just over 1.5x BW which I'll be happy enough with


Yeah that is good mate, 1.5+ is the magic number. I chasing that too, but would need a bench of 162kg at the moment to get it, think dropping my bodyweight is defo the way to go. As 160+ is a bit of a stretch in short term.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 5 - Week 1 - OHP*

*
*

*
**Supersize My Shoulders!*

*Video*






pgYMhVePXOI?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - 1 x Nutrex Hemo Rage

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, YTWL's and Dislocations

*Core Lift*

*Standing Overhead Press*

20kg x 10

30kg x 8

45kg x 5 (99lb)

52.5kg x 5 (116lb)

60kg x 9 (132lb)

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Seated Dumbbell Press*

35kg's x 10 x 2 (77lb's)

35kg's x 9

25kg's x 12 (55lb's)

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Dumbbell Lateral Raise*

13.5kg's x 15 (30lb's)

13.5kg's x 12 x 3

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Parallel Bar Dips*

BW = 190lbs *IM JUST A DREEEEEAMER I DREAM MY BULK AWAAAAAAAYYY OHHHHH YEEEEAAAAAAAYYYY*

BW x 20

BW +5kg x 15

BW +10kg x 15 x 2

*Assistance Lift 4*

*Cable Rear Delt Raise*

7.5kg (still lol) x 10 x 3 (17lb)

*Assistance Lift 4*

*Plate Upright Rows and Shrugs*

20kg x 12 Rows

20kg x 20 Shrugs

3 Supersets

*Thoughts*

Was meant to have done this last night but had lots of home made pizza, and apple strudel and ice cream and my belly exploded with rage and made me go to bed for a snooze so yeah... had to be punished with an early morning session instead.... pain for pleasure...

Hitting 2 more reps on 60kg than I did on Cycle 4 3+ when I used that weight so pretty happy, strength is definitely increasing...

....so is belly


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Really good work on the rep PB on the Shoulder Press mate!

Can I have some home made pizza sent round my gaff? This dieting sucks, 6kg loss in 15 days tho, so that at least is keeping me motivated. Although struggled on bench today, 3 reps at 120, when before diet could do 7-9. Give carbs!!!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Really good work on the rep PB on the Shoulder Press mate!
> 
> Can I have some home made pizza sent round my gaff? This dieting sucks, 6kg loss in 15 days tho, so that at least is keeping me motivated. Although struggled on bench today, 3 reps at 120, when before diet could do 7-9. Give carbs!!!


Cheers mate.

Why are you cutting so harshly?


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Home Physique said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> Why are you cutting so harshly?


Just to kick start my motivation again, I let the weight slip a lot and got up to 114kg. Just doing a 9kg cut in 23 days. So start next month at 105kg. On ECA to give a little boost also, think it curbs my appetite a bit as well

On my way to gym for 2nd time today, didn't have energy earlier to do CV after chest/core, so squeezing it in now while the wench is in Sainsburys!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Just to kick start my motivation again, I let the weight slip a lot and got up to 114kg. Just doing a 9kg cut in 23 days. So start next month at 105kg. On ECA to give a little boost also, think it curbs my appetite a bit as well
> 
> On my way to gym for 2nd time today, didn't have energy earlier to do CV after chest/core, so squeezing it in now while the wench is in Sainsburys!


Well I won't lecture you if that's what you want to do but I think that kind of rapid weight loss is going to result in:

1 - More water / glycogen loss than anything

2 - Less muscle retention

3 - Drops in strength

Personally I do 1lb a week when my BF is low, 2lb a week when higher. 1lb a day is extreme.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Home Physique said:


> Well I won't lecture you if that's what you want to do but I think that kind of rapid weight loss is going to result in:
> 
> 1 - More water / glycogen loss than anything
> 
> ...


I am fairly high bf at the moment anyway, so it not as extreme as it sounds although yes fully aware it is extreme. Strength is still fine tho, got 18 reps on 100kg bench today (although not a PB, still ok) and squat PB last week.

I appreciate it will result in points 1 and 2 tho.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 5 - Week 1 - Deadlift*

*
*

*
**Brutal Back Batman!*

*Video*






LQnd4E4GdL8?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - 1 x Citadel Nutrition Tier 1

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, Bar Weight RDL's, Dorsal Raises, Leg Extensions

*Core Lift*

*Conventional Deadlift*

20kg x 10

60kg x 10

100kg x 6

120kg x 5 (264lb)

140kg x 5 (308lb)

160kg x 9 (353lb)

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Back Squat*

Boring But Big

70kg x 10 (154lb)

95kg x 10 x 4 (209lb)

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Overhand Pull Ups*

BW = 189lb

BW x 10

BW +5kg x 10,8,10,4

Brutal.

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Trap Bar Row*

25kg x 10

75kg x 10 x 2 (165lb)

85kg x 10 x 2 (187lb)

*Assistance Lift 4*

*Cable Close Row*

40kg x 15

85kg x 12 x 3 (187lb)

*Assistance Lift 5*

*Overhand Lat Pull Down*

40kg x 15

70kg x 11 (154lb)

70kg x 10 x 2

*Assistance Lift 6*

*Barbell Curl*

20kg x 30,20

Wrist wraps of peace

*Thoughts*

Happy with the 160kg x 9... now this gives a calculated 1RM of around 210kg.. I feel that I should be able to pull at least 200kg but I think it is a mental block for me, I think I get to the bar with 4pps on and if it's anything more I get a bit of a anxiety building up. Maybe I need a belt for peace of mind I dunno... I know I need to get over the mental block and get psyched up for a heavier pull. I know it's in me... just gotta do it


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 5 - Week 2 - Bench Press - Macenko Week 2a*

*
*

*
**Getting Messy With Macenko*

*Video*

njj9qqF7qGY?hd=1

njj9qqF7qGY?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - Citadel Nutrition Tier 1

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, YTWL's and Dislocations, Press ups

*Core Lift*

*Flat Barbell Bench Press*

20kg x 12

60kg x 6

75kg x 8 (165lb)

92.5kg x 6 (203lb)

100kg x 5 (220lb)

105kg x 4 x 3 (231lb)

100kg x 13

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Incline Dumbbell Bench Press*

42.5kg's x 8 (94lb's)

41kg's x 9 (90lb's)

40.5kg's x 9 (89lb's)

40.5kg's x 6

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Flat Dumbbell Bench Press*

42.5kg's x 9,8,7 (94lb's)

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Tricep Rope Pressdown*

30kg x 12 x 4 (66lb)

*Thoughts*

Not the usual volume that I would have liked to put out but still ok. Happy to hit 13 reps on 100kg, that is a good bench mark to start off the routine with, now to add more and more reps! As pointed out by a sub on my YT channel I was wobbling about a bit, I was trying out a different method of setting up my arch and I think I will go back to my old method as I had eliminated most if not all of that wobble. Had a bit of an accident on incline dumbbell too but left it out of the vid, on second set I missed the bar whilst trying to hook the weight up and my arm went back behind me pretty aggressively... if it wasn't for the chains that could have easily been a dislocated shoulder / something torn... lol
​


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Here's my second week:



QmTmafx6EdI?hd=1

*Day 1*

20kg x 10

60kg x 6

75kg x 8 (165lb)

92.5kg x 6 (203lb)

100kg x 5 (220lb)

105kg x 4 x 3 (231lb)

100kg x 13 (220lb)

*Day 2*

20kg x 10

60kg x 6

75kg x 8 (165lb)

92.5kg x 6 (203lb)

100kg x 5 (220lb)

105kg x 4 x 2 (231lb)

100kg x 14 (220lb)

92.5kg x 14 (203lb)
​


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 5 - Week 2 - Squat*

*
*

*
**Lazy Legs*

*Video*






Jjy-IOt4JEA?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - SAN Fierce Domination - Meh

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, BW Squats, Lunges and some Ham Stretching, Calf Raises, Leg Extensions - 20kg x 20 x 3

*Core Lift*

*Barbell Back Squat*

20kg x 12

60kg x 10

107.5kg x 3 (237lb)

125kg x 3 (276lb)

140kg x 5 (308lb)

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Boring But Big Back Squats*

95kg x 10 x 5 (209lb)

*Thoughts*

I didmy Macenko 2b routine prior to the Squats and to be fair I was shattered. Was meant to have squatted the night before but this week I am on call out and one of our plants is being a royal pain in the bell end at the moment. I was not feeling to clever to begin with but soldiered on... Yesterday I felt like I had been hit by a train my full body was aching all my bones and joints sore as sh*t and I had literally no energy. Total wipeout and being the only employee in the north at the moment I had to still go into work...

Anywhos I felt crap still this morning but right now I feel back on top form so I think it was just a 24hr virus or some chit... it's put me behind schedule but tonight I shall hit the Delts and OHP and tomorrow should be Deads and Upper Back with Chest again on Saturday 

May end up moving it to Sunday but will see how I feel.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 5 - Week 2 - OHP*

*
*

*
**Detonate the Delts!*

*Video*

PigEqOoxwYE?hd=1

PigEqOoxwYE?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - Nothing it was pretty late not into that no sleep club no more!!

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, YTWL's and Dislocations

*Core Lift*

*Barbell Overhead Press*

20kg x 10

30kg x 8

35kg x 6

50kg x 3

55kg x 3

62.5kg x 8 (138lb)

*Assistance Lift 1*

*BBB Set*

40kg x 11 (88lb) - Lost count, that's one way to make progress!

40kg x 10 x 4

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Dumbbell Lateral Raise*

15kg's x 12 x 4 (33lb's)

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Barbell Front Raise*

20kg (Bar) x 12 x 3 (44lb / 45lb - Tomato Tomahtoe)

*Assistance Lift 4*

*Parallel Bar Dips*

BW = Not sure. Let's just say chubby.

BW x 15 x 3

*Thoughts*

Session was off the back of that virus I picked up that wiped me out for 24hrs. The mrs moans and mocks me saying "Oh you take all those vitamins and stuff but look at me... I never get ill!!"..... BISH YOU DON'T PUT YOUR BODY THROUGH THE SAME SHIZ AS ME!!!

The session was all I could muster, it wasn't amazing. I didn't bother trying out Seated DB Press... I am making progress with them finally and didn't want the confidence blow of losing reps. 8 reps on the main OHP set was ok but to be honest I think if I was fit and well I could have pushed more. I was shaking like mad on the last 2 reps, something that hasn't happened before, so I know I wasn't 100%
​


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 5 - Week 2 - Deadlift*

*
*

*
**Yeah Buddy Deadlifts Baby!*

*Video*






nXG-Kzpvesc?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - Platinum PRE- Full Pack - Dat 400mg of Caffeine hnnnnnnnnnggg

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, Bar Weight RDL's, Dorsal Raises, Leg Extensions

*Core Lift*

*Conventional Deadlift*

20kg x 10

60kg x 10

100kg x 6

130kg x 3 (286lb)

150kg x 3 (330lb)

175kg x 6 (385lb)

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Back Squat*

Boring But Big

70kg x 10 (154lb)

100kg x 10 x 4 (220lb)

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Trap Bar Row*

25kg x 10

65kg x 12

95kg x 10 (209lb)

85kg x 12,10 (187lb)

65kg x 12

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Trap Bar Shrug*

65kg x 12

105kg x 10 (231lb)

*Assistance Lift 4*

*Close Grip Pull Down*

40kg x 12

70kg x 12 (154lb)

80kg x 12 (176lb)

80kg x 10

*Assistance Lift 5*

*Overhand Lat Pull Down*

70kg x 11,10 (154lb)

*Assistance Lift 6*

*Barbell Curl*

20kg x 40

And some Dumbbell Curls

Wrist wraps of peace again

*Thoughts*

Leg drive went to sh*t on a couple of reps but no strain. Gunna stay at 100kg on Squats till happier with depth again. Had a good bench day today.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Got any recent progress pics mate? Nice workout by the way.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Got any recent progress pics mate? Nice workout by the way.


I took these on 23rd of Nov


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Looking well decent mate. You must be happy with that! How's the wheels progressing as well?


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Looking well decent mate. You must be happy with that! How's the wheels progressing as well?


Pretty well. I've not taken any full body shots lately but since doing the double squats every week they have blown up!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Home Physique said:


> Pretty well. I've not taken any full body shots lately but since doing the double squats every week they have blown up!


That is great mate, everything is coming along well. You decided when you are going to compete yet? One of the PT's at Village is natty competitor, he did Leeds recently but didn't come in top 6 so was disappointed. Said he was cutting for wayyy too long to be fair and not enough bulk on him, you defo look like you got more muscle on you and prob about same level of conditioning even though your bulking at present.

Also you been to watch any comps yet? I think I am going to go along to the next one that is in the area, not sure which yet, also going to go along to a powerlifting meet and have a stab at is just so as to draw a line in the stand and make my lifts official.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> That is great mate, everything is coming along well. You decided when you are going to compete yet? One of the PT's at Village is natty competitor, he did Leeds recently but didn't come in top 6 so was disappointed. Said he was cutting for wayyy too long to be fair and not enough bulk on him, you defo look like you got more muscle on you and prob about same level of conditioning even though your bulking at present.
> 
> Also you been to watch any comps yet? I think I am going to go along to the next one that is in the area, not sure which yet, also going to go along to a powerlifting meet and have a stab at is just so as to draw a line in the stand and make my lifts official.


Ah that's shiddy for him mate. Key to long cuts is breaks, give your chance to bring your hormones back up to scratch (not an issue if you're on gear).

Next year I am going for 6% or bust lol

I'm hoping to end this bulk around 200lbs depending on how my definition is, if I start losing upper back definition I will just call it. I have a gut, there is no denying that but then I never fully lost it this year anyway, had upper abs showing pretty well before Vegas but still had lower flab and love handles.

Plan next year is to cut for maybe 12 weeks, break at maintenance for a week, cut again for 12 so by Summer I should be there. 16 weeks consistent is when I start to lose strength and losses stop.

Only shows I have seen was the day stuff at the Olympia, I want to go to some too. Ideally like to get a photography pass aswell so I can get some footage for channel / website.

Would be interested in a powerlifting friendly / f'ckabout if you find anything nearby let me know


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Home Physique said:


> Ah that's shiddy for him mate. Key to long cuts is breaks, give your chance to bring your hormones back up to scratch (not an issue if you're on gear).
> 
> Next year I am going for 6% or bust lol
> 
> ...


The PT guy was doing 2 shows a year and as such said he was cutting for 9 out of 12 months in total, too much it seems like. Now he is dropping to one show late next year and lean bulking for a long time, so should be better for him.

Yah, will let you know mate on the powerlifting front, thing that I think will catch me out is the rest pause on bench. You wanting the 6% just to show yourself you can get down to it, or that is what you wanting to be at prior to thinking about stepping on stage?


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

That is just to prove I can and see where I am at. It's my loose skin I will be bothered most about. Depending how I look I may look into maintaining then prepping down for a late show or if I need work will go for 2014.

The pause is not so bad if you start practicing for it. Do a pause on the last rep of every set you do that's one way to accustom to it. Another is use a very heavy weight you can only do a negative for, bring it down to the pause and just see how long you can hold it before failing.

When you use your normal weights it will be much easier


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Home Physique said:


> That is just to prove I can and see where I am at. It's my loose skin I will be bothered most about. Depending how I look I may look into maintaining then prepping down for a late show or if I need work will go for 2014.
> 
> The pause is not so bad if you start practicing for it. Do a pause on the last rep of every set you do that's one way to accustom to it. Another is use a very heavy weight you can only do a negative for, bring it down to the pause and just see how long you can hold it before failing.
> 
> When you use your normal weights it will be much easier


Good tips matey.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 5 - Week 3 - Bench Press - Macenko Week 3a*

*
*

*
**Getting Messier With Macenko*

*Video*

lwgwp_v3OTw?hd=1

lwgwp_v3OTw?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - Nada

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, YTWL's and Dislocations, Press ups

*Core Lift*

*Flat Barbell Bench Press*

20kg x 12

60kg x 8

75kg x 8 (165lb)

92.5kg x 6 (203lb)

100kg x 5 (220lb)

105kg x 4 x 3 (231lb)

100kg x 12

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Incline Dumbbell Bench Press*

45kg's x 6, 5, 5, 4 (99lb's - but then the hooks weight 1lb so can I say... HUNNNNNNNNNDDO!!)

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Flat Dumbbell Bench Press*

50kg's x 5, 4 , 5, 5 (110lb's)

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Parallel Bar Dips*

BW = 187lb - Best get eating

BW x 12

BW +20kg x 6

BW +40kg x 6 x 3 (88lb)

BW x 12

*Assistance Lift 4*

*Incline Dumbbell Flyes*

25kg's x 10 x 3 (55lb's)

*Assistance Lift 5*

*Press Ups*

BW x 30 - OOOofffff

*Thoughts*

Lost a couple reps on Macenko which is in exact same fashion as the other times I've done it. No biggy probably needed recovery, this was my 3rd session in a row. Now doing heavier assistance work on 1+ week hoping the strength will carry over to my higher rep weeks.
​


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 5 - Week 3 - Squat*

*
*

*
**Shut Up and Squat!*

*Video*

6IdpMYTWSQ4?hd=1

6IdpMYTWSQ4?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - 3 Tabs of Vasotropin... the bottle is in baby woo yeah got a delivery... dat pump.... DAT PUUUUUMPPP

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, YTWL's and Dislocations, Press ups

*Core Lift*

*Back Squat*

20kg x 10

60kg x 10

100kg x 3

115kg x 5 (253lb)

130kg x 3 (286lb)

150kg x 3 (330lb)

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Boring But Big*

100kg x 10 x 5 (220lb)

All sets felt great, will be moving up to 105kg on Deads day.

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Lying Leg Curl*

25kg x 15

30kg x 12 x 3

Did BW Pull Ups between sets, did 5, 10, 10 , 10. Had plans to do more upper back work but to be honest those BBB's take a lot outta ya don't they?!

*Thoughts*

Very happy to be repping my PR for 3 and I definitely could have had a 4th if I had rested a bit after the 3rd rep but I don't like doing that I just like to do it... if ya get me. 100kg sets felt great, hit safeties on last set I think and that through me off but obviously... depth was low enough for that to happen ha! So up to 105kg.

Wanted to start adding some Upper Back work in to squat day but was pretty taxed. Feel I needs moar back.
​


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Evening captain, nice solid leg work out and congrats on progress on the squatting.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Alright boss how's it going. Squatting felt good tonight, feet felt planted pretty well. I reckon could pop 160 / 165 soon, maybe go for 170 when I try my maxes before the years out.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Go go 170 mate, just get yourself fully zoned in and you'll smash it, be an impressive progression that's for sure. 

Yeah I'm good mate, got to 2nd stage in that interview by the way, so well happy there. Had 2 good workouts today, feeling strong.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Go go 170 mate, just get yourself fully zoned in and you'll smash it, be an impressive progression that's for sure.
> 
> Yeah I'm good mate, got to 2nd stage in that interview by the way, so well happy there. Had 2 good workouts today, feeling strong.


What was the job mate? Don't remember you saying what it was, well done though! Second interview is usually good to go


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*MACENKO WEEK 3*

muSZsm4kRg8?hd=1

*Day 1*

20kg x 10

60kg x 6

75kg x 8 (165lb)

92.5kg x 6 (203lb)

100kg x 5 (220lb)

105kg x 4 x 3 (231lb)

100kg x 12 (220lb) - Happened last time I did this, lost reps on this day.

*Day 2*

20kg x 10

60kg x 8

75kg x 8 (165lb)

92.5kg x 6 (203lb)

100kg x 5 (220lb)

105kg x 4 x 2 (231lb)

100kg x 15 (220lb) - Made up for last time 

100kg x 10 (220lb)

Says I have an estimated max of 150kg... that would be nice
​


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Looking solid mate!

I'm always a bit dubious on 1rm calculators when you are basing it on relatively high reps.

For example I got 21 @ 100kg bench, which I think gave me a 160kg+ and my actual is 140kg, although now could maybe get a little bit more out.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Looking solid mate!
> 
> I'm always a bit dubious on 1rm calculators when you are basing it on relatively high reps.
> 
> For example I got 21 @ 100kg bench, which I think gave me a 160kg+ and my actual is 140kg, although now could maybe get a little bit more out.


Hah yeah, I know full well what you mean. 140 is what I will get, 150 is a while off. Up to 10 reps is reliable but obviously less reps gives it much more accurately.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Home Physique said:


> Hah yeah, I know full well what you mean. 140 is what I will get, 150 is a while off. Up to 10 reps is reliable but obviously less reps gives it much more accurately.


Go for 140.25 mate, loads of people at 140 quote "I did/have done previously 140kg", that way you beat them all!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Go for 140.25 mate, loads of people at 140 quote "I did/have done previously 140kg", that way you beat them all!


LOL!

Well the way I am going to do it should stand out from the crowd anyways....


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Home Physique said:


> LOL!
> 
> Well the way I am going to do it should stand out from the crowd anyways....


What you going to do mate? Bench it using a c0ck thrust or similar?!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> What you going to do mate? Bench it using a c0ck thrust or similar?!


You will have to wait and see


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Home Physique said:


> You will have to wait and see


Wayne's World "schwinnggg" style c0ck thrusting 140kg is defo what you're going to be doing! Lol

Anyway, hitting the sack. Goodnight bruiser!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Wayne's World "schwinnggg" style c0ck thrusting 140kg is defo what you're going to be doing! Lol
> 
> Anyway, hitting the sack. Goodnight bruiser!


Night pal


----------



## mrproc (Oct 26, 2013)

how much do u charge to train at your gym mate lol been following your thread m8 well done impressive changes :thumbup1:


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 5 - Week 3 - OHP*

*
*

*
**On a Trip to PR City!*

*Video*

7foFB06t3Ps?hd=1

7foFB06t3Ps?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - 2 x ProSupps Jekyll - hnnnnnnng that taste and pump hnnnnnng

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, YTWL's and Dislocations

*Core Lift*

*Barbell Overhead Press*

20kg x 10

40kg x 8

52.5kg x 5

60kg x 3

67.5kg x 6 (149lb)

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Dumbbell Seated Press*

35kg's x 6

40kg's x 5 (88lb) - Lost count, that's one way to make progress!

40kg's x 4

35kg's x 11

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Dumbbell Lateral Raise*

15kg's x 12 x 4 (33lb's)

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Face Pulls*

20kg x 15

30kg x 15 x 3

30kg x 20 (66lb)

*Assistance Lift 4*

*Cable Rear Delt Fly*

10kg x 10

7.5kg x 10 x 2

*Assistance Lift 5*

*Tricep Rope Extension*

20kg x 12

40kg x 10 (88lb)

45kg x 8 (99lb)

40kg x 10

*Thoughts*

Pump from Jekyll was disgustingly sick! Gunna stack it with Hyde tomorrow and see what beast can be unleashed on the 1+ for Deads.

Happy to have pressed the 40kg Dumbbells. Great to look back at older vids and see me struggling with the 35kg's.

dacVOr2Yemo?hd=1
​


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

mrproc said:


> how much do u charge to train at your gym mate lol been following your thread m8 well done impressive changes :thumbup1:


Hah I'm currently not running memberships 

Good to have another Hull fella in here


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Good pressing mate, your defo making some solid progress.

Those dumbells in the 40kg press video, are they actually 40kg? I got same ones and thought you had on 6x5kg plates (30kg) + Bar (5kg) + collars (Maybe 1kg total, but never count collars anyway). Unless you have some smaller plates on that are not visible or are counting the chains as 4kg each or something?

Off for some lunch in a bit then smashing the legs, cannot wait!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Pop in Specsavers whilst you're out 

The first set is with 35kg x 6

The second and third set I slip some 2.5kg plates on each side, bringing it up to 40kg. Get 5 and 4 reps. If you can't make them out, try switching video to HD.

4th set is 35kg again for 11.

If I was to include things like collars and the power hooks attached it would be closer to 41kg, but I don't try to overcomplicate it. Also, on the way up when the chain weight comes into play you can definitely notice it, definitely helps with building lock out strength.

All the extra "uncounted" weight definitely helps as when I was at that gym down south the dumbbells felt light as sh*t compared to what I normally do.

Looking back at earlier this year I had a video of me struggling like f*ck with 35kg for just 4 reps... so progress has come on nicely!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Home Physique said:


> Pop in Specsavers whilst you're out
> 
> The first set is with 35kg x 6
> 
> ...


Fair enough captain, my apologies then! 

The commercial gym ones defo feel lighter I find as well. I also got the twist collars you using and the powerhooks on mine, like you said, not much extra weight, but noticable.

Keep up the good work buddy!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Fair enough captain, my apologies then!
> 
> The commercial gym ones defo feel lighter I find as well. I also got the twist collars you using and the powerhooks on mine, like you said, not much extra weight, but noticable.
> 
> Keep up the good work buddy!


Yeah matey, weigh them - the hooks are 500g each believe it or not when approaching your limit stuff like that makes all the difference. My small clips weigh nothing, the big collars on the end are about 250g. I have some short screw collars and they are 500g but I don't use them, they are a pain in the ars*


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Absolutely amazing work, that is truely inspirational.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Home Physique said:


> Yeah matey, weigh them - the hooks are 500g each believe it or not when approaching your limit stuff like that makes all the difference. My small clips weigh nothing, the big collars on the end are about 250g. I have some short screw collars and they are 500g but I don't use them, they are a pain in the ars*


It was the t-bar screw collars I was refering to I think, they are fairly chunky. Not weighed them, but would guess about 500g or so. The standard spring collars are not much.

I wonder if they count collars in PL meets or not? Presume they would do as it is weight after all...


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Jay Walker said:


> Absolutely amazing work, that is truely inspirational.


Thanks!



Sweat said:


> It was the t-bar screw collars I was refering to I think, they are fairly chunky. Not weighed them, but would guess about 500g or so. The standard spring collars are not much.
> 
> I wonder if they count collars in PL meets or not? Presume they would do as it is weight after all...


Ah yes those are the ones, I though you meant spin locks for a mo but realised you had oly bars. I'm not sure on that with the PL... would have to find out


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 5 - Week 3 - Deadlift*

*
*

*
**Count Backula*

*Video*






knf5cJvuP9M?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - 1 x ProSupps Hyde w/ 1 x ProSupps Jekyll - HNNNNNNNG THAT POTENTIAL DEATH FROM AWESOMENESS

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, Bar Weight RDL's, Dorsal Raises, Leg Extensions

*Core Lift*

*Conventional Deadlift*

20kg x 10

60kg x 10

100kg x 6

140kg x 3 (308lb)

160kg x 3 (352lb)

185kg x 2 (408lb) - PR but not happy, wanted 3

185kg x 1

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Back Squat*

Boring But Big

80kg x 10 (176lb)

100kg x 10 x 3 (220lb)

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Pull Up*

BW = 190lb - yeaaaaaaah buddy

BW x 10

BW+10kg x 6 (22lb)

BW+20kg x 5 x 2 (44lb)

BW+10kg x 6

BW x 6

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Trap Bar Row*

25kg x 10

65kg x 8

105kg x 6 x 4 (232lb)

*Assistance Lift 4*

*Close Grip Row*

40kg x 15

90kg x 10

100kg x 10 x 3 (220lb)

*Assistance Lift 5*

*Close Grip Pull Down*

40kg x 15

80kg x 10

90kg x 6 x 3 (198lb)

*Assistance Lift 6*

*Overhand Lat Pull Down*

80kg x 6 x 4 (176lb)

*Assistance Lift 6*

*Dumbbell Curl*

15kg's x 10 (33lb's)

20kg's x 8 (44lb's)

25kg's x 6 (55lb's)

*Thoughts*

Bit ****ed off that I only got 2 reps, I honestly thought I was going to get minimum 3 reps but guess I got ahead of myself. Regardless will go for 190kg x 1+ by end of next cycle, should also have belt by then too, whether that will help who knows. Loved the workload of the heavy sets though, that was one thing I definitely enjoyed. Arms are screwed today as is my back, chest is hammered from Macenkos this morning too!


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Going good mate. That santa hat would seriously p*ss me off when i'm training!!!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

sutmae said:


> Going good mate. That santa hat would seriously p*ss me off when i'm training!!!


Hah it's all to keep me festive... as I am usually a grade A miserable c*nt


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

mate looks awesome, love the home gym bro, keep up, subbed


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Pardoe said:


> mate looks awesome, love the home gym bro, keep up, subbed


Cheers pal, glad to have you in


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

making some really good progress bro, bit of inspiration for me mate!


----------



## _James (Nov 27, 2011)

Awesome thread mate, proper inspiration!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Pardoe said:


> making some really good progress bro, bit of inspiration for me mate!


That's good to hear fella, side goal to my own progress is to motivate and help others with theirs.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 6 - Week 1 - Bench Press - Macenko Week 4a*

*
*

*
**Getting Messierer With Macenko*

*Video*

4pKmIGsiv-0?hd=1

4pKmIGsiv-0?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - 2 Jekyll, 0.5 Hyde

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, YTWL's and Dislocations, Press ups

*Core Lift*

*Flat Barbell Bench Press*

20kg x 10

60kg x 8

75kg x 8 (165lb)

92.5kg x 6 (203lb)

100kg x 5 (220lb)

105kg x 4 (231lb)

112.5kg x 3 x 2 (248lb)

112.5kg x 6 x 2

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Incline Dumbbell Bench Press*

41kg's x 10, 9, 7 (90lb's)

36kg's x 10 (79lb's)

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Parallel Bar Dips*

BW = 190lb

BW x 12

BW +30kg x 10 x 3 (66lb)

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Decline Dumbbell Bench Press*

36kg's x 12 x 3 (79lb's)

*Thoughts*

Had to do the max rep set of macenko twice as my camera battery died just before I even got on the bench! Managed 6 reps and then was really f*cked off when I realised what had happened. Needed the footage for the video series I'm doing so rested and went at it again, luckily got 6 reps second time round too.

Not so high volume on the assistance work, running this day back to back with deadlifts is definitely hit and miss whether as I have the energy or not... shouldn't be an issue when I start cutting again as I will be back to the 4 day 5/3/1 split.
​


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

_James said:


> Awesome thread mate, proper inspiration!


Thanks James, glad to inspire!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 6 - Week 1 - Squat*

*
*

*
**Tis' the Season to Squat*

*Video*

KrSK9hPpQ7Y?hd=1

KrSK9hPpQ7Y?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - Neh

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, Calf Raises, Leg Extensions 20kg x 20 x 3

*Core Lift*

*Back Squat*

20kg x 10

60kg x 10

100kg x 5

105kg x 5 (231lb)

120kg x 5 (264lb)

135kg x 3 (298lb) - fail on 4th

135kg x 5

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Boring But Big*

105kg x 11 (231lb)

105kg x 10 x 4

Tough.

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Romanian Deadlift*

60kg x 15 x 2

Just having a stretch

*Thoughts*

Maybe should have done a deload... lol
​


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Hey up brusier, just in case you not subbed to my amazing journal... lol, I thought would pop in to share with you my good news, got the job! Whoop!!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Hey up brusier, just in case you not subbed to my amazing journal... lol, I thought would pop in to share with you my good news, got the job! Whoop!!


Nice! Now will you tell me what it is?! 

I've asked like 3 times now


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Home Physique said:


> Nice! Now will you tell me what it is?!
> 
> I've asked like 3 times now


Sorry I did see you asking, but didn't want to jinx it, no idea how. It is a Financial Controller role for a large Blue Chip company.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Sorry I did see you asking, but didn't want to jinx it, no idea how. It is a Financial Controller role for a large Blue Chip company.


Nice. Who is said blue chip company? I remember the good old days of blue chip... Working for Unilever... Oh the days... The days...

The big payout we all got when they shut the factory lololol


----------



## marty341 (Mar 28, 2011)

This is a top notch log mate, quality no BS training love it!

I've been on 5/3/1 for the past three years and Have made fairly decent gains on the main lifts, but my bench progress of late has been relatively poor!

I think I need to mix it up a tad with bench programming.

Subbed pal

Marty


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Here is my week 4:

11dM6-8mP2I

Day 1:

20kg x 10

60kg x 8

75kg x 8

92.5kg x 6

100kg x 5

105kg x 4 (231lb)

112.5kg x 3 x 2 (248lb)

112.5kg x 6 x 2

^^had to do AMRAP twice because camera battery died and I needed the footage. Luckily got same reps.

Day 2:

20kg x 10

60kg x 8

75kg x 8

92.5kg x 6

100kg x 5

105kg x 4 (231lb)

112.5kg x 8 (248lb)

100kg x 12 (220lb)

92.5kg x 13 (204lb)

Reps where a little wobbly. In case any one wonders why, I am trying to work my chest more in conjunction with gaining strength. I'm purposely not locking out each rep as I don't want to shift over to triceps so often, it's when I start getting tired you will see my triceps take over - I find it easier to do lock out reps at that stage.
​


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Ah thanks didn't see you there. I have had many people say the same thing regarding 5/3/1 and bench not coming along as well as the other lifts. You should give this routine a try, this is my third time doing it. Works well.


----------



## marty341 (Mar 28, 2011)

I think I will do mate, cheers!

I see you don't wear a belt on any of your sets, is there a reason for this?

Marty.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

marty341 said:


> I think I will do mate, cheers!
> 
> I see you don't wear a belt on any of your sets, is there a reason for this?
> 
> Marty.


Don't feel the need for one at these weights. That been said, I have just been given an early Christmas present by the mrs - a 13mm lever belt from Strength Shop...

Will be using it on 1+ weeks and maybe on the others to try and bed it in.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Home Physique said:


> Don't feel the need for one at these weights. That been said, I have just been given an early Christmas present by the mrs - a 13mm lever belt from Strength Shop...
> 
> Will be using it on 1+ weeks and maybe on the others to try and bed it in.


Evening HP!

Haha, congrats on the early christmas present mate. Our lass is getting me the same thing, but decided on the zuglove one instead, both that and the strengthshop one are comparable and almost as good as the inzer ones but fraction of the price from what I read.

Should last several years as well so very modest investment!


----------



## marty341 (Mar 28, 2011)

Home Physique said:


> Don't feel the need for one at these weights. That been said, I have just been given an early Christmas present by the mrs - a 13mm lever belt from Strength Shop...
> 
> Will be using it on 1+ weeks and maybe on the others to try and bed it in.


I was only asking as when I started using one my squat really took off!

Before using the belt I was repping 140 for 8-10 Reps! Now with the belt I'm at 170 for 5 Reps!

Nothing to boast about, but defiantly made some decent gains with the belt on the top sets.

It's weird though as It's not done anything for my deadlift!

You'll love squatting heavy with that new belt of yours!

Marty.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Evening HP!
> 
> Haha, congrats on the early christmas present mate. Our lass is getting me the same thing, but decided on the zuglove one instead, both that and the strengthshop one are comparable and almost as good as the inzer ones but fraction of the price from what I read.
> 
> Should last several years as well so very modest investment!


Eyup Sweaty Chap! Just looked at that zuluglove site, can't see no lever belts just single and double prongs? Any reason you don't want a lever belt? I have seen the Inzer belts when I was in Las Vegas at the Olympia and I will be down right honest (not biased because I have one) they are nigh on identical in material. The finish on the lever is good too, screws together nicely.



marty341 said:


> I was only asking as when I started using one my squat really took off!
> 
> Before using the belt I was repping 140 for 8-10 Reps! Now with the belt I'm at 170 for 5 Reps!
> 
> ...


Interesting!

You don't think 170 for 5 parallel reps is nothing to boast about? You sh*tting me? 

I will see how it helps my squat develop.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Home Physique said:


> Eyup Sweaty Chap! Just looked at that zuluglove site, can't see no lever belts just single and double prongs? Any reason you don't want a lever belt? I have seen the Inzer belts when I was in Las Vegas at the Olympia and I will be down right honest (not biased because I have one) they are nigh on identical in material. The finish on the lever is good too, screws together nicely.
> 
> Interesting!
> 
> ...


Morning captain.

They only do single prong at the moment I think, the double is an older model. No lever.

The only reason I was against the lever was fear of it breaking, I know it is unlikely but that was one reason, also the adjusting it if you change weight. Tiny concerns really. It generally gets very good reviews, the lever that is.

My mate just got an Inzer, it is nice and there is a lot more colour options. But he paid like £140 or so, triple the zuglove or strengthshop. Paying for the brand I reckon.

Anyway, you well today big guy?


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Morning captain.
> 
> They only do single prong at the moment I think, the double is an older model. No lever.
> 
> ...


Hmm I hear you on the fear of it breaking but honestly it is a solid piece of steel... Can't see no ones gut breaking that!

I believe brand will definitely come into it.

In respect to adjusting for size... It's no different to having to use another notch on a prong belt. It literally take 30 secs to adjust if need be, just two screws. The time you save not having to prong up and pull tight is an easy trade off.

As far as I am today... I am f*cking freezing. Sat in van now... Daren't go outside... You?


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Home Physique said:


> Hmm I hear you on the fear of it breaking but honestly it is a solid piece of steel... Can't see no ones gut breaking that!
> 
> I believe brand will definitely come into it.
> 
> ...


Sat in my study on the PC at the moment, but to be honest, it is also freezing in here. Not turning the heating on though as off out in a bit.

Get out your van ya lazy git and do some work!!! Bloody slacker engineers!!!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Sat in my study on the PC at the moment, but to be honest, it is also freezing in here. Not turning the heating on though as off out in a bit.
> 
> Get out your van ya lazy git and do some work!!! Bloody slacker engineers!!!


HAH! Us engineers make looking busy whilst doing f*ck all a fine art!


----------



## marty341 (Mar 28, 2011)

Interesting!

You don't think 170 for 5 parallel reps is nothing to boast about? You sh*tting me? 

I will see how it helps my squat develop.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 6 - Week 1 - OHP*

*
*

*
**Thick Skinned and Broad Shouldered*

*Video*

i8MpDC-e6lQ?hd=1

i8MpDC-e6lQ?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - Muscle Warfare Napalm Mini Gun (New Formula) - notbad.jpeg

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, YTWL's and Dislocations

*Core Lift*

*Barbell Overhead Press*

20kg x 10

30kg x 10

40kg x 6

50kg x 5

57.5kg x 5

62.5kg x 9 (137lb)

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Dumbbell Seated Press*

36kg's x 10 x 2 (79lb's)

36kg's x 7

35kg's x 9

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Dumbbell Lateral Raise*

15.5kg's x 12 x 4 (34lb's)

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Face Pulls*

30kg x 15

35kg x 15

40kg x 12 x 2 (88lb)

*Assistance Lift 4*

*Cable Rear Delt Fly*

10kg x 10 (22lb)

8kg x 10 x 2

*Assistance Lift 5*

*Bar Static Hold*

Bar / 20kg x 31 Seconds

Thinking about running this a competition for us all... longest time wins.

*Thoughts*

Big session, delts felt pumped to fuark, really feeling they have come on so well this bulk. Can't wait to start cutting up and seeing what they look like LOL...

Can feel it in my blood... I am going to hit 80kg x 1 (176lb) when I attempt my maxes again.
​


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice workout mate, not due shoulders till next week but will try that static bar thing. See how I get on, that endurance based muscle stuff is solid. Will record it either way, prob 10 secs or something...


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Nice workout mate, not due shoulders till next week but will try that static bar thing. See how I get on, that endurance based muscle stuff is solid. Will record it either way, prob 10 secs or something...


You might surprise yourself mate. I didn't think I'd break the 30sec mark after all the work beforehand. You really start to feel it though! Was shaking like fook!


----------



## marty341 (Mar 28, 2011)

Some decent pressing there mate, I wish my garage gym were a tad higher as I'm having to OHP kneeling lol.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

marty341 said:


> Some decent pressing there mate, I wish my garage gym were a tad higher as I'm having to OHP kneeling lol.


Hah! How tall are you mate? You could try doing it seated on a bench WITHOUT the back rest up ie. say on a flat bench.

Just as tough as standing OHP in my opinion.


----------



## marty341 (Mar 28, 2011)

Home Physique said:


> Hah! How tall are you mate? You could try doing it seated on a bench WITHOUT the back rest up ie. say on a flat bench.
> 
> Just as tough as standing OHP in my opinion.


Lol I'm only 178cm but I train in my block garage with corrugated iron roof, I can just about do chin ups! I have tried pressing as you have suggested but I kinda lean back way too much on top sets. Kneeling keeps me fairly strict.

I must give this Olly bar hold a go for the Craic!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

marty341 said:


> Lol I'm only 178cm but I train in my block garage with corrugated iron roof, I can just about do chin ups! I have tried pressing as you have suggested but I kinda lean back way too much on top sets. Kneeling keeps me fairly strict.
> 
> I must give this Olly bar hold a go for the Craic!


Go for it mate... You got 31 secs to beat! And it's only gunna go up from here onwards 

5'10 eh... 2" on me then bud and I know for a fact if I was that I would hit the top rails of my rack every time!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Home Physique said:


> Go for it mate... You got 31 secs to beat! And it's only gunna go up from here onwards
> 
> 5'10 eh... 2" on me then bud and I know for a fact if I was that I would hit the top rails of my rack every time!


I'm so bloody competitive I will likely end up causing myself an injury rather than wanting to do less than 31 seconds...

Should just focus on beating myself not others, but when you lay a gauntlet down, I gotta take the challenge on board...

Anyway, how you doing today big guy? Sat in a van tossing it off again?


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> I'm so bloody competitive I will likely end up causing myself an injury rather than wanting to do less than 31 seconds...
> 
> Should just focus on beating myself not others, but when you lay a gauntlet down, I gotta take the challenge on board...
> 
> Anyway, how you doing today big guy? Sat in a van tossing it off again?


HAH! Well more than 31 shouldn't be difficult if you do it fresh.. this was after a full session and I won't lie... taxing as f*ck!

Today has been a fairly busy one, been up at the Bacon Factory in Malton servicing the engine there. Weather was fun on the way home.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Home Physique said:


> HAH! Well more than 31 shouldn't be difficult if you do it fresh.. this was after a full session and I won't lie... taxing as f*ck!
> 
> Today has been a fairly busy one, been up at the Bacon Factory in Malton servicing the engine there. Weather was fun on the way home.


I used to work at Grampian Bacon Factory in Malton, my first job outside of uni as a Cost Accountant at the time. Cheap meat is always a bonus, hope you took advantage of company shop while there.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> I used to work at Grampian Bacon Factory in Malton, my first job outside of uni as a Cost Accountant at the time. Cheap meat is always a bonus, hope you took advantage of company shop while there.


Yeah I usually grab a pack of bacon if there is any on. Makes you laugh... bacon factory and they never have any bacon! It's always gammon joints and pork loins... not a fan of either. It's full of polish workers now, not that that is a problem but it is difficult to listen to a conversation in the canteen...


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Home Physique said:


> Yeah I usually grab a pack of bacon if there is any on. Makes you laugh... bacon factory and they never have any bacon! It's always gammon joints and pork loins... not a fan of either. It's full of polish workers now, not that that is a problem but it is difficult to listen to a conversation in the canteen...


Canteen in that place was dirt cheap, the group has a chicken factory in it that does M+S chicken crowns etc, well nice grub, but it is based in suffolk. I used to get some also.

The company itself is demanding, very low profit margins and also super competitive industry they work in.

Which Engineers you work for and what is it you specialise in mate? Lots of my mates are engineers as well. I briefly considered it as a job, but full retraining would of been needed.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Canteen in that place was dirt cheap, the group has a chicken factory in it that does M+S chicken crowns etc, well nice grub, but it is based in suffolk. I used to get some also.
> 
> The company itself is demanding, very low profit margins and also super competitive industry they work in.
> 
> Which Engineers you work for and what is it you specialise in mate? Lots of my mates are engineers as well. I briefly considered it as a job, but full retraining would of been needed.


Yeah the canteen is cheap, most of these big places have pretty well subbed canteens. It is definitely a harsh market for sure.

I wish it was a chicken factory... or beef... I'd love that!

I work for a small family run company, we have sites dotted around Yorkshire with our latest installation been down in Poundbury, Dorset. I work with Combined Heat and Power plant.. usually Gas Engines coupled to a generator. Also work with Bio Gas plants which we have recently started installing and maintaining. Here's a plant we installed last year / early this year in Manchester:


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Home Physique said:


> Yeah the canteen is cheap, most of these big places have pretty well subbed canteens. It is definitely a harsh market for sure.
> 
> I wish it was a chicken factory... or beef... I'd love that!
> 
> ...


Wow mate, looks like cool stuff!

Most of my mates are project engineers or are now operations directors etc. Is a exciting job in my opinion.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Wow mate, looks like cool stuff!
> 
> Most of my mates are project engineers or are now operations directors etc. Is a exciting job in my opinion.


It pays the bills... I have the qualifications to go further into those kind of jobs but if I'm honest I would get bored sat at a desk and this job as long as everything is running its a case of go home / do your own thing and we will call you if there's a problem... Can't complain.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Home Physique said:


> It pays the bills... I have the qualifications to go further into those kind of jobs but if I'm honest I would get bored sat at a desk and this job as long as everything is running its a case of go home / do your own thing and we will call you if there's a problem... Can't complain.


Yeah mate, it is great to be able to finish work for the day and leave it there. No bringing work stresses home.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Yeah mate, it is great to be able to finish work for the day and leave it there. No bringing work stresses home.


The best days are when my phone doesn't ring at all and I sit at home watching Jeremy Kyle and Quantum Leap...

Few and far between lately though


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Home Physique said:


> The best days are when my phone doesn't ring at all and I sit at home watching Jeremy Kyle and Quantum Leap...
> 
> Few and far between lately though


Quantum Leap is a right gem, love that show!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Quantum Leap is a right gem, love that show!


Proper 80's telly eh


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*DECEMBER PROGRESS SHOT*










Our lass should of bought me a girdle never mind a belt! I am happy with the rear lat spread, not so happy with front. I need to do more serratus work I believe.

Also today, had a great deadlift session with new belt... really loved it! Did my squats afterwards... felt ace! Did 4 sets of BBB... then thought I don't wanna do any more reps... so went on a PR hunt... I am a cat's cock hair off with 160kg but I managed to go down and come back up... so better than I ever have before... if I had been fresh it would have been no problem!









​


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Back is looking really awesome mate, that is great. Also forearms look like they improved a lot. All in all you are responding very well to the "bulk" phase, defo growing mate and will be rewarding to see the definition under it along with the extra size when you next cut.

Top marks!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 6 - Week 1 - Deadlift*

*
*

*
**Barn Door Back!*

*Video*






yqoygNUEUS8?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - 2 x ProSupps Jekyll - HNNNNNNNG Pumpaliscious

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, Bar Weight RDL's, Dorsal Raises, Leg Extensions

*Core Lift*

*Conventional Deadlift*

20kg x 10

60kg x 10

100kg x 6

127.5kg x 5 (281lb)

145kg x 5 (319lb)

165kg x 9 (363lb)

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Back Squat*

Boring But Big

80kg x 10 (176lb)

105kg x 10 x 3 (231lb)

PR HUNT

140kg x 1 (308lb)

160kg x 1 (353lb) - Just above usual depth, still first time I have successfully gone down and come back up with this weight

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Pull Up*

BW = 192lb - Ruth ruth baby ruth

BW x 8 x 2

BW+10kg x 8 x 2 (22lb)

BW x 10

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Trap Bar Row*

25kg x 10

65kg x 10

85kg x 10 x 3 (187lb)

*Assistance Lift 4*

*Close Grip Row*

80kg x 12

100kg x 12 x 3 (220lb)

*Assistance Lift 5*

*Dumbbell Row*

35kg x 12 x 2 (77lb)

*Assistance Lift 6*

*Overhand Lat Pull Down*

80kg x 6 x 4 (176lb)

*Assistance Lift 6*

*Dumbbell Curl*

20kg's x 12 x 2 (44lb's)

*Thoughts*

Good session. All I can say is... I love this belt business.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Great session mate, those deadlifts are very good, 9 @ 165kg a PB? Must be over 200kg predicted 1RM mate, which is nice.

Also good work on the squat's, leg's tomorrow for me, might try for a PB also on squats as not tried since I got my 150kg, approx 4 weeks ago.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Great session mate, those deadlifts are very good, 9 @ 165kg a PB? Must be over 200kg predicted 1RM mate, which is nice.
> 
> Also good work on the squat's, leg's tomorrow for me, might try for a PB also on squats as not tried since I got my 150kg, approx 4 weeks ago.


Every week has been a weight / rep PR so I just don't really mention it. Only flag up a PR if its more weight. Estimated 218kg 1RM, maybe on a VERY good day I would pull 200kg.

You will definitely get more than 150kg. A lot happens in 4 weeks and even more so now you're on the tech


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Home Physique said:


> Every week has been a weight / rep PR so I just don't really mention it. Only flag up a PR if its more weight. Estimated 218kg 1RM, maybe on a VERY good day I would pull 200kg.
> 
> You will definitely get more than 150kg. A lot happens in 4 weeks and even more so now you're on the tech


Ya, I think deadlifts are the least accurate 1RM actually unless you are fully resetting each one, think said this before, but reckon you defo pull 200 matey. Go for it next week... be like a christmas present to yourself!

Cannot wait for my belt to arrive, should be early this week.


----------



## marty341 (Mar 28, 2011)

Hello Pal, congrats on the squat PR! I'd give you 3 whites lol. I'm glad you like the belt. A little tip when squatting with the belt, try taking a massive belly of air and then pushing your abs hard into the belt! That'll be good for another 10-15kgs!

I tried the olympic bar hold fresh before squats today! 24 bloody seconds lol, think I need to practise this one.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Ya, I think deadlifts are the least accurate 1RM actually unless you are fully resetting each one, think said this before, but reckon you defo pull 200 matey. Go for it next week... be like a christmas present to yourself!
> 
> Cannot wait for my belt to arrive, should be early this week.


I think of all the lifts, for me anyway, it's more mental than anything else. Because there is no preloading like every other lift, it is just a case of you're either going to pick it up or you aren't.

You don't know how heavy it is going to feel. With the others, it's either already on your back or in your hands locked out ready.

It's a head f*ck lift


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

marty341 said:


> Hello Pal, congrats on the squat PR! I'd give you 3 whites lol. I'm glad you like the belt. A little tip when squatting with the belt, try taking a massive belly of air and then pushing your abs hard into the belt! That'll be good for another 10-15kgs!
> 
> I tried the olympic bar hold fresh before squats today! 24 bloody seconds lol, think I need to practise this one.


Hah yeah it's a killer the bar hold! I have pretty strong front delts so should improve time fast, it's one of my better body parts.

I hear you on the belly breaths, I did take a good gut full in worked a treat... Went bright red coming back up!

Psssstt... What is three whites?


----------



## marty341 (Mar 28, 2011)

Home Physique said:


> Hah yeah it's a killer the bar hold! I have pretty strong front delts so should improve time fast, it's one of my better body parts.
> 
> I hear you on the belly breaths, I did take a good gut full in worked a treat... Went bright red coming back up!
> 
> Psssstt... What is three whites?


Three white lights are what you get in powerlifting for a good lift! So ok maybe you only get two whites as you didn't hit depth lol.

Great lifting mate!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

marty341 said:


> Three white lights are what you get in powerlifting for a good lift! So ok maybe you only get two whites as you didn't hit depth lol.
> 
> Great lifting mate!


Ahhh! Thanks for clearing that up mate, I'm not too up on all the powerlifting lingo and terms. Didn't even realise there was an order to the lifts until the other day.


----------



## marty341 (Mar 28, 2011)

No worries Pal, so what are your future competition plans, and will it be in bodybuilding or powerlifting? Or both maybe?

like I said in an earlier post you definatly have the potential to do very well in BB.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 6 - Week 2 - Bench Press - Macenko Week 5a*

*
*

*
**Getting Mucky With Macenko*

*Video*

2BydzZa5PlM?hd=1

2BydzZa5PlM?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - 1 Jekyll, 6 Tabs of Vasotropin - FUARK

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, YTWL's and Dislocations, Press ups

*Core Lift*

*Flat Barbell Bench Press*

20kg x 10

60kg x 8

75kg x 8 (165lb)

92.5kg x 6 (203lb)

105kg x 4 (231lb)

112.5kg x 3 x 3 (248lb)

100kg x 16 (220lb)

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Incline Dumbbell Bench Press*

41kg's x 10, 9, 8, 7 (90lb's)

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Parallel Bar Dips*

BW = 192lb - Hunka Chunka

BW x 12

BW +32.5kg x 10 x 3 (72lb)

BW +20kg x 10 (44lb)

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Incline Dumbbell Flyes*

26kg's x 10 x 2 (57lb's)

*Assistance Lift 4*

*Press Ups*

BW x 3

*Thoughts*

Feeling very good about the possibility of hitting 140kg. Gunna start doing a slow negative with it after the final max rep set just to get used to it... if it happens to go up... well bonus!
​


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

marty341 said:


> No worries Pal, so what are your future competition plans, and will it be in bodybuilding or powerlifting? Or both maybe?
> 
> like I said in an earlier post you definatly have the potential to do very well in BB.


Eyup mate. It was originally to enter a bodybuilding show. As I have plodded along I have started getting more and more into powerlifting I believe once I have done a show just to back my words up, I will probably go full on into powerlifting because well... it's f*cking ace isn't it?


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice workout mate, if you get the 140 which I am sure you will that gives a very respectable 1.6x power to weight ratio. Awesome stuff.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Nice workout mate, if you get the 140 which I am sure you will that gives a very respectable 1.6x power to weight ratio. Awesome stuff.


Nice! Even if I claim a bit more timber before I do I should still get a 1.5x which is what I was hoping for. On the other forum I've just been saying how if I feel I can do 150kg I will give it a pop... just may be hard to unrack


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Home Physique said:


> Nice! Even if I claim a bit more timber before I do I should still get a 1.5x which is what I was hoping for. On the other forum I've just been saying how if I feel I can do 150kg I will give it a pop... just may be hard to unrack


I want 150kg, I will be trying it next time I do chest with my training partner. Unracking it will be fun yea, I used to get my mate to unrack it for me on max attempts but in competitions you have to do it yourself so I now not being so lazy.

Oh by the way, not to hijack your journal but in case you don't see mine. I got 160kg squat today, 10kg+ on my last PB set 3-4 weeks ago. Tried 165kg also but failed trying to get back up again. Also my calories are very low without intentionally being that low. Need to increase a bit I think.


----------



## marty341 (Mar 28, 2011)

Home Physique said:


> Eyup mate. It was originally to enter a bodybuilding show. As I have plodded along I have started getting more and more into powerlifting I believe once I have done a show just to back my words up, I will probably go full on into powerlifting because well... it's f*cking ace isn't it?


It most definatly is! I caught the bug watching my little brother compete a few years ago, it's just you V the iron lol.

Mate that 100x 16 on bench is no joke! I'd love to be hitting them numbers, I just have **** genetics for pressing! Like Sweat said it won't be anytime till you're pushing 140.

I'm starting Machenko bench routine on Tuesday (can't wait!) need to break 110kg as I've been stuck for well over a year now.

Once again great session, definatly motivates me to pull my finger out.

Marty


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> I want 150kg, I will be trying it next time I do chest with my training partner. Unracking it will be fun yea, I used to get my mate to unrack it for me on max attempts but in competitions you have to do it yourself so I now not being so lazy.
> 
> Oh by the way, not to hijack your journal but in case you don't see mine. I got 160kg squat today, 10kg+ on my last PB set 3-4 weeks ago. Tried 165kg also but failed trying to get back up again. Also my calories are very low without intentionally being that low. Need to increase a bit I think.


Nice! Get some food down you man. Might as well now you're on the juicy juice.



marty341 said:


> It most definatly is! I caught the bug watching my little brother compete a few years ago, it's just you V the iron lol.
> 
> Mate that 100x 16 on bench is no joke! I'd love to be hitting them numbers, I just have **** genetics for pressing! Like Sweat said it won't be anytime till you're pushing 140.
> 
> ...


What are you using as your training max for macenko mate? I have no doubt you will break past any plateau with this routine provided you are eating and resting for it.


----------



## marty341 (Mar 28, 2011)

Home Physique said:


> Nice! Get some food down you man. Might as well now you're on the juicy juice.
> 
> What are you using as your training max for macenko mate? I have no doubt you will break past any plateau with this routine provided you are eating and resting for it.


Hi mate, I was going to start the program at 100kg training max, what do you think?


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

marty341 said:


> Hi mate, I was going to start the program at 100kg training max, what do you think?


Yep sounds spot on. Pretty much 90% of your max, so definitely sensible.

You will know if its right after the first week. The numbers shouldn't feel difficult at all... If they do it will get very hard to hit prescribed reps in later weeks.


----------



## marty341 (Mar 28, 2011)

Home Physique said:


> Yep sounds spot on. Pretty much 90% of your max, so definitely sensible.
> 
> You will know if its right after the first week. The numbers shouldn't feel difficult at all... If they do it will get very hard to hit prescribed reps in later weeks.


Cheers Pal, I'll keep you posted on it!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 6 - Week 2 - Squat*

*
*

*
**Squatting Santa Style*

*Video*

Y2bVvqfRTBo?hd=1

Y2bVvqfRTBo?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - Neh

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, Calf Raises, Leg Extensions 20kg x 20 x 3

*Core Lift*

*Back Squat*

20kg x 10

60kg x 10

100kg x 5

112.5kg x 3 (248lb)

127.5kg x 3 (281lb)

145kg x 5 (319lb)

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Boring But Big*

105kg x 10 x 5 (231lb)

Felt sick. Nice

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Seated Calf Raise*

80kg , 100kg and 120kg x I dunno

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Leg Extension*

40kg x 15 x 4 (88lb)

*Assistance Lift 4*

*Leg Curls*

30kg x 15 x 3 (66lb)

*Thoughts*

Was hoping to maybe get a few more with the belt on than 5. I know I didn't push myself as hard as I could have. It was hard as chit to breathe in that beard lol
​


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

LMAO, morning mate and impressed at your Christmas spirit!! 

Great squatting, even more so in your beard as you say!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> LMAO, morning mate and impressed at your Christmas spirit!!
> 
> Great squatting, even more so in your beard as you say!


LOL Cheers mate. Well last year I was a proper c*nt about Christmas so really putting the effort in this year. It was hard as f*ck to breathe in that beard!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Home Physique said:


> LOL Cheers mate. Well last year I was a proper c*nt about Christmas so really putting the effort in this year. It was hard as f*ck to breathe in that beard!


I can imagine mate, I am truly suprised/amazed you did such a heavy leg session in that. I would of done first rep of the warm up set and sacked it off...

Looking forward to getting my belt, should be good. Also I had a great chest session yesterday, changed things around so flyes and cable crossovers first before any pressing. Should hopefully shock my chest into growth.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> I can imagine mate, I am truly suprised/amazed you did such a heavy leg session in that. I would of done first rep of the warm up set and sacked it off...
> 
> Looking forward to getting my belt, should be good. Also I had a great chest session yesterday, changed things around so flyes and cable crossovers first before any pressing. Should hopefully shock my chest into growth.


It's all about progressive overload me old mucker none of this shock tactics sh!te 

Yeah it's hard doing it in that clobber but it raises smiles so that's what matters


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*PR Hunt*

*
*

*
**How Santa Stays in Shape*

*Video*

FQzbQE_I0QI?hd=1

FQzbQE_I0QI?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - Jekyll n Hyde Baby yeaaaah

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, along with all kinds a shiz

*Core Lift*

*Back Squat*

20kg x 10

60kg x 2

100kg x 1 (220lb)

140kg x 1 (308lb)

165kg x 1 (364lb)

*Core Lift 2*

*Bench Press*

20kg x 15

60kg x 3 (132lb)

100kg x 2 (220lb)

120kg x 1 (265lb)

140kg x 0 (308lb)

135kg x 1 (298lb)

*Core Lift 3*

*Deadlift*

100kg x 3 (220lb)

140kg x 1 (308lb)

170kg x 1 (375lb)

200kg x NOPE

190kg x 1 (419lb)

*Core Lift 4*

*OHP*

20kg x 5

50kg x 1

60kg x 1 (132lb)

80kg x 0 (176lb)

80kg x 1 (Bit o' Push Press)

*Thoughts*

PR's all round. Gives me a total of 490kg at a bw of 191lbs today. So that's a Wilks score of 318,843 (only found this the other day, fun to see how you're going).

Not quite on for that 140kg Bench yet... it did go up a bit though whereas last time I tried it just crushed me with no way of me stopping it.

200kg Dead I think would have gone off the ground if I had more confidence but I don't yet.

Squat felt nice.

OHP was way lighter than when I tried it before Cycle 5. Definitely made strength gains on OHP in a big way. First attempt I just didn't set up right for the lift so had too much to sort out to lock it out. Used a bit of push on second attempt as I wanted it above my head.

Can't beat PR hunting!
​


----------



## marty341 (Mar 28, 2011)

Awesome lifts Dan, need to get me one of those Santa beards, I believe it may have anobolic enhancing properties lol, you're mental mate lol.

Congrats on the PR's, the 200kg dead will come! I crept into the 200's with micro plates, infact I'm still using them to make progress on the lift. "Inch by inch a snail climbs mt Fuji".

Marty.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

marty341 said:


> Awesome lifts Dan, need to get me one of those Santa beards, I believe it may have anobolic enhancing properties lol, you're mental mate lol.
> 
> Congrats on the PR's, the 200kg dead will come! I crept into the 200's with micro plates, infact I'm still using them to make progress on the lift. "Inch by inch a snail climbs mt Fuji".
> 
> Marty.


Cheers mate, I'm sure I'm good for 200 I just don't try enough. It's a mental / confidence thing especially after I did my back in last year when I first started out.

I don't even try to pull it from the floor.... Just give up if there is any resistance. Once I get over that will be reet.

Nice little quote there


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

I am mega impressed at you doing all those 1RM's in one day, amazing work and gratz on all the PR's mate! Your a strength machine, really nice total @ that body weight and all time natty too!

Will have to take a look at this Wilks thing you mentioned.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> I am mega impressed at you doing all those 1RM's in one day, amazing work and gratz on all the PR's mate! Your a strength machine, really nice total @ that body weight and all time natty too!
> 
> Will have to take a look at this Wilks thing you mentioned.


Hah cheers mate deffo feeling it today. Wilks score is meant to be a way different weight classes can compare performance I think.

Some kid on my YouTube showed me it, basically saying he is way stronger than me... I'm not competing with anyone so I wasn't bothered.

He then basically tried to show me up but he failed at math and missed 100kg off my total... Turns out I'm waaaaay ahead of him, even more so with this new score.

Kids like 107kg and I'm 86kg...


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Home Physique said:


> Hah cheers mate deffo feeling it today. Wilks score is meant to be a way different weight classes can compare performance I think.
> 
> Some kid on my YouTube showed me it, basically saying he is way stronger than me... I'm not competing with anyone so I wasn't bothered.
> 
> ...


Figured it would be power:weight ratio based to allow comparability. You have same total as me anyway and your lighter by a chunk, so way ahead of me matey.

Competing with yourself is all that matters, although is always nice to see someone just ahead of you on something and try chasing that down...


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Week 5

e66Wm-O6xO0

Day 1

75kg x 8

92.5kg x 6

105kg x 4

112.5kg x 3 x 3

100kg x 16

Inbetween these days I got 135kg x 1 - Nice!

Day 2

75kg x 8

92.5kg x 6

105kg x 4

112.5kg x 3 x 2

100kg x 16

100kg x 11
​


----------



## marty341 (Mar 28, 2011)

Home Physique said:


> Week 5
> 
> e66Wm-O6xO0
> 
> ...


Hello Mate, fooking awesome lifting! Congrats on 135kg especially after hitting so much volume beforehand, and with a bloody Santa suit hahaha brilliant.

I'm liking Machenko so far, session 2 of week 1 tomorrow and am pumped to make progress.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

marty341 said:


> Hello Mate, fooking awesome lifting! Congrats on 135kg especially after hitting so much volume beforehand, and with a bloody Santa suit hahaha brilliant.
> 
> I'm liking Machenko so far, session 2 of week 1 tomorrow and am pumped to make progress.


Cheers mate, the 135 was on a different day to the main Macenko days, was the day I attempted some new maxes.

Wanted to get 140 by the end of the year but I might just wait till I finish Macenko before trying again.

Glad you're liking it mate


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 6 - Week 2 - OHP*

*
*

*
**Apocalypse Delts*

*Video*

rJJRAOBMczY?hd=1

rJJRAOBMczY?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - Jekyll and Hyde as Standard

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, YTWL's and Dislocations

*Core Lift*

*Barbell Overhead Press*

20kg x 10

40kg x 6

52.5kg (116lb) x 3

60kg (132lb) x 3

67.5kg (149lb) x 7

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Dumbbell Seated Press*

40kg's (88lb's) x 5 x 2

40kg's x 4

40kg's x 2

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Dumbbell Lateral Raise*

17.5kg's (39lb's) x 10 x 4

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Face Pulls*

40kg x 12

45kg (99lb) x 12 x 3

*Assistance Lift 4*

*Bar Static Hold*

Bar / 20kg x 38 Seconds

Thinking about running this a competition for us all... longest time wins.

*Thoughts*

Was feeling pretty weak sauce today. Diet has been all over the place and I feel it really does have an impact on my training ability / recovery. Been working away so I've fallen behind with my days... was gunna try and do a double today, OHP and Deads... just wasn't happening. Got some plywood down for deads tomorrow... should stop the floor getting smashed to bits and also be a better base for me.
​


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Had a huge deadlift session today and finally... wrists are all better... did some poundstones... got 115 I think but everytime I count I lose track.... cos I'm a numpty:



d5POTzK4uL4
​


----------



## marty341 (Mar 28, 2011)

Howdy, bag pipes and Santa suits lol. Surely you're not dropping to maintenance calories over Christmas?


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

marty341 said:


> Howdy, bag pipes and Santa suits lol. Surely you're not dropping to maintenance calories over Christmas?


I sure am. I have to do crazy sh*t like that to keep me on the straight and narrow. The calorie drop of course... the bagpipes and dressing up is cos I'm a weirdo.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 6 - Week 2 - Deadlift*

*
*

*
**Do I Even Gift?*

*Video*






d0iOMUiwznk?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - 2 x ProSupps Jekyll and a Sprinkling of Hyde

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, Bar Weight RDL's, Dorsal Raises, Leg Extensions

*Core Lift*

*Conventional Deadlift*

20kg x 10

60kg x 8

100kg x 5

140kg (308lb) x 3

160kg (353lb) x 3

180kg (397lb) x 5

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Romanian Deadlift*

100kg x 8

140kg (308lb) x 6 x 3

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Trap Bar Row*

25kg x 10

65kg x 8

105kg (232lb) x 6 x 3

65kg x 20

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Trap Bar Shrugs*

65kg x 12

85kg (187lb) x 15

100kg (220lb) x 15

120kg (265lb) x 8

*Assistance Lift 4*

*Close Grip Pull Down*

40kg x 15

90kg (198lb) x 8 x 3

*Assistance Lift 5*

*Poundstone Curls*

Bar x 115 (I think)

*Thoughts*

Set a new rep PR for 180kg on Deads. Felt totally focused on the task at hand, just kept smashing those reps out. The plywood board feels very stable, less movement than I had before, looking forward to squatting on it.


----------



## marty341 (Mar 28, 2011)

Home Physique said:


> I sure am. I have to do crazy sh*t like that to keep me on the straight and narrow. The calorie drop of course... the bagpipes and dressing up is cos I'm a weirdo.


Haha, I wouldn't say you were a weirdo? Slightly tapped in the head maybe!

Good job on your deads, I think 200 will be breached sometime soon for sure.

I too will be bringing the cals down just after Christmas (can't wait!). So are you planning on leaning out some what?


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

marty341 said:


> Haha, I wouldn't say you were a weirdo? Slightly tapped in the head maybe!
> 
> Good job on your deads, I think 200 will be breached sometime soon for sure.
> 
> I too will be bringing the cals down just after Christmas (can't wait!). So are you planning on leaning out some what?


Yeah will be. I am cutting at the start of the New Year through till May. I am hoping to go to Bodypower expo next year and I have told a company if I am in decent shape I would do a bit of promo at their booth for them for the lolz.

I always like to work down to maintenance and then start the cut rather than be bulk mode one day, big deficit the next. Just makes it more manageable and less of a shock on the system.

I definitely have 200kg in me, just need to grow a pair and lift it.


----------



## marty341 (Mar 28, 2011)

Home Physique said:


> Yeah will be. I am cutting at the start of the New Year through till May. I am hoping to go to Bodypower expo next year and I have told a company if I am in decent shape I would do a bit of promo at their booth for them for the lolz.
> 
> I always like to work down to maintenance and then start the cut rather than be bulk mode one day, big deficit the next. Just makes it more manageable and less of a shock on the system.
> 
> I definitely have 200kg in me, just need to grow a pair and lift it.


Mate that is quality. 4-5 month cut should have you ripped out of your mind, as you're in pretty decent shape to start with.

Have a top Christmas fella, and all the best for the new year.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

marty341 said:


> Mate that is quality. 4-5 month cut should have you ripped out of your mind, as you're in pretty decent shape to start with.
> 
> Have a top Christmas fella, and all the best for the new year.


Cheers buddy same to you!

I'm hoping I will be at 6% 170-175lb by then. I'm around 15% at the moment. Fat as fuark.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Have a good Christmas captain!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Have a good Christmas captain!


And you sir!


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Home Physique said:


> Week 5
> 
> e66Wm-O6xO0
> 
> ...


Love the Modestep in the background, makes me want to go the gym


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

efcsmith21 said:


> Love the Modestep in the background, makes me want to go the gym


Hah! Then get to it!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 6 - Week 3 - Squat*

*
*

*
**Merry Squat-Mass*

*Video*






Xtb47HoCqbk?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - None

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, Bar Weight RDL's, Dorsal Raises, Leg Extensions

*Core Lift*

*Back Squat*

20kg x 10

60kg x 10

100kg x 3

120kg (265lb) x 5

135kg (298lb) x 3

152.5kg (336lb) x 3

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Back Squat Widowmaker Set*

100kg (220lb) x 20

*Thoughts*

Very quick session I had on Christmas Eve. Forgot to post it. Also got told off for training on Christmas Eve. Meh.

Widowmaker was disgusting. Feeling much more confident with my squatting now. Plywood base felt much more stable. Right knee is wobbly as fuark through session, hadn't fully recovered from the heavy deads and RDL's the day before.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 6 - Week 3 - OHP*

*
*

*
**Keep Calm and Press On*

*Video*

x2HptxO_Jmg?hd=1

x2HptxO_Jmg?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - Athletic Xtreme - Mehh

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, YTWL's and Dislocations

*Core Lift*

*Barbell Overhead Press*

20kg x 10

40kg x 6

55kg (121lb) x 5

62.5kg (138lb) x 3

70kg (154lb) x 6

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Dumbbell Seated Press*

40kg's (88lb's) x 6 (First Rep Assisted)

40kg's x 5 x 3

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Dumbbell Lateral Raise*

17.5kg's (39lb's) x 12 x 3

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Face Pulls*

45kg (99lb) x 12 x 2

50kg (110lb) x 10 x 2

*Assistance Lift 4*

*Trap Bar Shrugs*

65kg x 12

105kg (232lb) x 12

125kg (275lb) x 8 x 2

*Assistance Lift 5*

*Bar Static Hold*

Bar / 20kg x 41 Seconds

*Thoughts*

Soon be deload... it's needed.
​


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

41 seconds mate!!! Improving. Did shoulders today but totally forgot about trying this, even though yesterday whilst doing back workout, I told another guy in the gym to try it and see how he got on (he was doing shoulders at the time), he lasted about 15 seconds!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> 41 seconds mate!!! Improving. Did shoulders today but totally forgot about trying this, even though yesterday whilst doing back workout, I told another guy in the gym to try it and see how he got on (he was doing shoulders at the time), he lasted about 15 seconds!


LOL Yeah funny how the old grey matter works from time to time. Pffft... 15 seconds! Amateur!

Hows Christmas treat you?


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Home Physique said:


> LOL Yeah funny how the old grey matter works from time to time. Pffft... 15 seconds! Amateur!
> 
> Hows Christmas treat you?


Ya great mate, only day I took off training/diet was Christmas day itself. Did back yesterday using the new belt, takes a bit of getting used to, but defo feels a lot safer, like it really is providing what it is meant to.

You have a good time over xmas? The missus get you anything nice?


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Ya great mate, only day I took off training/diet was Christmas day itself. Did back yesterday using the new belt, takes a bit of getting used to, but defo feels a lot safer, like it really is providing what it is meant to.
> 
> You have a good time over xmas? The missus get you anything nice?


My belt and more liquid grip cos I had ran out, let me have them early. New shaver cos mine bust. Some odds and ends. I tell her not to bother really as if I want something I just go buy it me sen. How about you


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Home Physique said:


> My belt and more liquid grip cos I had ran out, let me have them early. New shaver cos mine bust. Some odds and ends. I tell her not to bother really as if I want something I just go buy it me sen. How about you


Exactly the same for me really, just practical stuff around the gym, belt, new bag, etc. Nothing I really wanted and we been mainly spending all of our spare money on the baby and stuff for him, 7 weeks to go now... canny wait!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Exactly the same for me really, just practical stuff around the gym, belt, new bag, etc. Nothing I really wanted and we been mainly spending all of our spare money on the baby and stuff for him, 7 weeks to go now... canny wait!


Ah fuggin ell that's not far off at all! Congrats man, be a few years before we have one of those I think!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Home Physique said:


> Ah fuggin ell that's not far off at all! Congrats man, be a few years before we have one of those I think!


Haha, I know, weirdly my main concern at the moment has changed from my initial one. First of all I was like "am I actually going to be able to look after a little baby"... now it is "how badly is this going to effect my training?!"... selfish or what?


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Haha, I know, weirdly my main concern at the moment has changed from my initial one. First of all I was like "am I actually going to be able to look after a little baby"... now it is "how badly is this going to effect my training?!"... selfish or what?


LOL not selfish at all. It's only natural to have thoughts like that when you are passionate about something. Our lass has given me an earful (she does already about my training - gets on my tits) she goes on to say "you wont be able to train like you do when we have a kid, can't be in there for hours on end, meh meh meh blah blah blah"

I just simply say "Unlike you, I make time for the things I like doing... if it means I get up at 4am... I would get up at 4am"

You be reeeet mate


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Home Physique said:


> LOL not selfish at all. It's only natural to have thoughts like that when you are passionate about something. Our lass has given me an earful (she does already about my training - gets on my tits) she goes on to say "you wont be able to train like you do when we have a kid, can't be in there for hours on end, meh meh meh blah blah blah"
> 
> I just simply say "Unlike you, I make time for the things I like doing... if it means I get up at 4am... I would get up at 4am"
> 
> You be reeeet mate


Garage gym will defo be getting a lot more use, hell of a lot faster than trekking to Village or Workout. Just bitterly cold, need a cheap radiator or something. I sound like a pussy, but other day my hands were freezing just loading plates onto and off the bar...


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Garage gym will defo be getting a lot more use, hell of a lot faster than trekking to Village or Workout. Just bitterly cold, need a cheap radiator or something. I sound like a pussy, but other day my hands were freezing just loading plates onto and off the bar...


LOL... welcome to my world pussy


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 6 - Week 3 - Bench / Macenko Week 6*

*
*

*
**Getting Merry with Macenko*

*Video*

Du-pFsU9l7Q?hd=1

Du-pFsU9l7Q?hd=1

*Assistance*

12xQ1GLC0lc?hd=1

12xQ1GLC0lc?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - Athletic Xtreme Supersize

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, YTWL's and Dislocations

*Core Lift*

*Barbell Bench Press*

*Week 6 Day 1 *

20kg x 10

60kg x 8

75kg x 8

92.5kg x 6

105kg (232lb) x 4

112.5kg (248lb) x 3

115kg (254lb) x 6

105kg (232lb) x 12

100kg (220lb) x 10

*Week 6 Day 2 *

20kg x 10

60kg x 8

75kg x 8

92.5kg x 6

105kg (232lb) x 4

112.5kg (248lb) x 3 x 2

105kg (232lb) x 14

100kg (220lb) x 13

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Dumbbell Incline Bench Press*

45kg's (99lb's) x 6 x 2

45kg's x 4 x 2

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Dumbbell Bench Press*

52.5kg's (116lb's) x 4

52.5kg's x 3

50kg's (110lb's) x 5 x 2

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Tricep Rope Pressdown*

40kg (88lb) x 8 x 3

*Assistance Lift 4*

*Kneeling Cable Crunch*

40kg x 15 x 2

*Thoughts*

I am feeling more and more confident about getting that 3 plate bench soon... and I am down at maintenance calories now too... so bring on the tough times
​


----------



## marty341 (Mar 28, 2011)

Home Physique said:


> LOL... welcome to my world pussy


Lol, Atleast you two boys have power (violins out!).


----------



## marty341 (Mar 28, 2011)

Very decent pressing pal, I'm just finishing up my second week of Macenko and loving it!

Just out of interest, what calorie total are you taking in for maintainance?


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

marty341 said:


> Very decent pressing pal, I'm just finishing up my second week of Macenko and loving it!
> 
> Just out of interest, what calorie total are you taking in for maintainance?


2600


----------



## marty341 (Mar 28, 2011)

Home Physique said:


> 2600


I'll be tapering the cals down myself in the new year! I was very aggressive too early on with my cut last year, and didn't leave myself any room for adjustment. Started at 89kg and couldn't get any lower than 83kg! I think my metabolism crashed, I was as low as 1800 cals with 5x45-60 min fasted cardio lol.

I think I'll drop down to 2500 for a while and see how that goes, I'm currently at 3200/3500 cals at 84kg at around 15-18% BF (starting to get some nice handles lol)

Hope you had a top Christmas? I even trained on Christmas Day haha.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

marty341 said:


> I'll be tapering the cals down myself in the new year! I was very aggressive too early on with my cut last year, and didn't leave myself any room for adjustment. Started at 89kg and couldn't get any lower than 83kg! I think my metabolism crashed, I was as low as 1800 cals with 5x45-60 min fasted cardio lol.
> 
> I think I'll drop down to 2500 for a while and see how that goes, I'm currently at 3200/3500 cals at 84kg at around 15-18% BF (starting to get some nice handles lol)
> 
> Hope you had a top Christmas? I even trained on Christmas Day haha.


Hah dedication that mate. I got bollocked for training for half an hour YES HALF AN HOUR on Christmas Eve. Get's on my tits.

I've never been below 2200kcal bud and I don't do a whole great deal of cardio, just don't like it. Should do though. Will start going for runs when the sun comes out again.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Home Physique said:


> Hah dedication that mate. I got bollocked for training for half an hour YES HALF AN HOUR on Christmas Eve. Get's on my tits.
> 
> I've never been below 2200kcal bud and I don't do a whole great deal of cardio, just don't like it. Should do though. Will start going for runs when the sun comes out again.


Haha, dump the wench mate! As the common saying goes... "Gym comes first"... actually I might of got that wrong, think its "Family comes first", but prefer my version! 

Come for a run with me mate, is great round my neck of the woods, literally running through woods, hills and streams etc... by streams I mean the River Humber that is full of dead things and nappies... but ah well...


----------



## marty341 (Mar 28, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Haha, dump the wench mate! As the common saying goes... "Gym comes first"... actually I might of got that wrong, think its "Family comes first", but prefer my version!
> 
> Come for a run with me mate, is great round my neck of the woods, literally running through woods, hills and streams etc... by streams I mean the River Humber that is full of dead things and nappies... but ah well...


Haha funny stuff! I bloody hate cardio though. And at my age (36) I should do more than just walk the pups lol.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

marty341 said:


> Haha funny stuff! I bloody hate cardio though. And at my age (36) I should do more than just walk the pups lol.


TO be honest, I barely do any cardio, just letting the deficit drop my weight at present, but will be adding cardio in again soon as I stall. I'm 30 soonish, think our metabolism isn't what it used to be...

I do really like cardio when I get into it, not so much gym cardio, but a nice run outside is cool, sense of freedom just setting off with a bottle on your hip and coming back 2 hours later ready for some dinner.


----------



## marty341 (Mar 28, 2011)

Sweat said:


> TO be honest, I barely do any cardio, just letting the deficit drop my weight at present, but will be adding cardio in again soon as I stall. I'm 30 soonish, think our metabolism isn't what it used to be...
> 
> I do really like cardio when I get into it, not so much gym cardio, but a nice run outside is cool, sense of freedom just setting off with a bottle on your hip and coming back 2 hours later ready for some dinner.


Yeah I hate gym cardio, I think what you are doing Sweat is sensible! I tried to lose too much too quickly and in the process lost a bunch of strength and muscle.

Slowly slowly for me from now on! Your progress is amazing by the way, I'm seriously considering anobolics after I lean out next year.

Sorry for ranting on your log Dan. Have top new year lads!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Haha, dump the wench mate! As the common saying goes... "Gym comes first"... actually I might of got that wrong, think its "Family comes first", but prefer my version!
> 
> Come for a run with me mate, is great round my neck of the woods, literally running through woods, hills and streams etc... by streams I mean the River Humber that is full of dead things and nappies... but ah well...


LOL I like that saying too mate 

Forgot you was up that side of the river, don't think my passport is valid anymore!



marty341 said:


> Haha funny stuff! I bloody hate cardio though. And at my age (36) I should do more than just walk the pups lol.


lol



Sweat said:


> TO be honest, I barely do any cardio, just letting the deficit drop my weight at present, but will be adding cardio in again soon as I stall. I'm 30 soonish, think our metabolism isn't what it used to be...
> 
> I do really like cardio when I get into it, not so much gym cardio, but a nice run outside is cool, sense of freedom just setting off with a bottle on your hip and coming back 2 hours later ready for some dinner.


Yup I am the same. I don't mind going for an "unplanned" run where you just go where your feet take you. Once you start and get your breathing under control it's a case of keep going till you're bored.



marty341 said:


> Yeah I hate gym cardio, I think what you are doing Sweat is sensible! I tried to lose too much too quickly and in the process lost a bunch of strength and muscle.
> 
> Slowly slowly for me from now on! Your progress is amazing by the way, I'm seriously considering anobolics after I lean out next year.
> 
> Sorry for ranting on your log Dan. Have top new year lads!


No worries man I don't mind seeing a bit of ranting! I hope its Sweat you're referring to aswell  cos i'm natural baby!!!


----------



## marty341 (Mar 28, 2011)

Yes I was referring to Sweat mate, I know you're all natural.

I am too...... For now anyway LOL.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Homos... Joking!

I am Natty too, not had anything today!!

What you got planned for today and this evening HP?

Back is looking good in New Avi Marty, nice work mate.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

marty341 said:


> Yes I was referring to Sweat mate, I know you're all natural.
> 
> I am too...... For now anyway LOL.


LOL joining the dark side huh



Sweat said:


> Homos... Joking!
> 
> I am Natty too, not had anything today!!
> 
> ...


LMAO not had anything today!

I have been at work today .. (yes work, not just sat in van)

Going for some food tonight and a quiet one, I had way too much on Saturday night was dead to the world yesterday. Hows about you's


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Home Physique said:


> LOL joining the dark side huh
> 
> LMAO not had anything today!
> 
> ...


Chilled out one with the missus, don't drink nowadays, might treat myself to break from diet and get a Pizza or something as it is NYE... what a maniac I am.

Your blatantly just sat in a van, who works in engineering over xmas?! Bacon sarnies and listening to radio for you...

Have a good evening anyway buddy and big things for you in 2013... bring it!!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Chilled out one with the missus, don't drink nowadays, might treat myself to break from diet and get a Pizza or something as it is NYE... what a maniac I am.
> 
> Your blatantly just sat in a van, who works in engineering over xmas?! Bacon sarnies and listening to radio for you...
> 
> Have a good evening anyway buddy and big things for you in 2013... bring it!!


haha no flies on you mate... saw straight through my lies!

We are just going to prezzo in st stephens, they do a big pizza in there that I like and as I will be cutting for the next 5 months its a good idea to get it all in while I can!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Home Physique said:


> haha no flies on you mate... saw straight through my lies!
> 
> We are just going to prezzo in st stephens, they do a big pizza in there that I like and as I will be cutting for the next 5 months its a good idea to get it all in while I can!


Haha, Detective Sweat was on the case.

Not eaten in Prezzo there for a while, last time I had a nice pizza too, starter was Mozerella balls in breadcrumbs with an ace tomatoey sauce... get it!!!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Haha, Detective Sweat was on the case.
> 
> Not eaten in Prezzo there for a while, last time I had a nice pizza too, starter was Mozerella balls in breadcrumbs with an ace tomatoey sauce... get it!!!


Yeah I love the food from there always had good times. I prefer it to Ask, the only thing Ask has going for it is its close to bars and such so you can make a night of it. Prezzo... nearest thing is New Town... **** that


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Home Physique said:


> Yeah I love the food from there always had good times. I prefer it to Ask, the only thing Ask has going for it is its close to bars and such so you can make a night of it. Prezzo... nearest thing is New Town... **** that


New town is a right dive, sticky carpeted floors, sub 17 chavs all wanting to get knocked out or knocked up or both...

I stopped going to that Ask as was told they had to shut down for rat problems on the food or something, then again, they prob cleanest place around now if that was the case...

Enjoy it anyway buddy!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> New town is a right dive, sticky carpeted floors, sub 17 chavs all wanting to get knocked out or knocked up or both...
> 
> I stopped going to that Ask as was told they had to shut down for rat problems on the food or something, then again, they prob cleanest place around now if that was the case...
> 
> Enjoy it anyway buddy!


Hah yeah you said it right there!

I heard about the rat thing, not surprised been so close to the river. Same things with Mr Chus... Place is loaded with them, one came out with a tray on its back serving drinks once!


----------



## marty341 (Mar 28, 2011)

U



Sweat said:


> Homos... Joking!
> 
> I am Natty too, not had anything today!!
> 
> ...


Cheers Sweat, I'm still making muscle gains but they're SLOW!!! A couple of pounds of lean tissue a year if I'm lucky!

Me and the wife are in tonight (no babysitters) never did like going out for New Years, got my 531 week on deads tomorrow anyway so will be nice and fresh.

Happy New Year fellas!


----------



## marty341 (Mar 28, 2011)

Home Physique said:


> haha no flies on you mate... saw straight through my lies!
> 
> We are just going to prezzo in st stephens, they do a big pizza in there that I like and as I will be cutting for the next 5 months its a good idea to get it all in while I can!


Maintainance cals didn't last long eh? Lol


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

marty341 said:


> U
> 
> Cheers Sweat, I'm still making muscle gains but they're SLOW!!! A couple of pounds of lean tissue a year if I'm lucky!
> 
> ...


Happy New Year!



marty341 said:


> Maintainance cals didn't last long eh? Lol


It was all within my daily intake


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Macenko Week 7 Day 1*

*
*

*
**Getting Mental with Macenko*

*Video*

h528SUPfI1I?hd=1

h528SUPfI1I?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - ProSupps Jekyll

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, YTWL's and Dislocations

*Core Lift*

*Barbell Bench Press*

*Week 7 Day 1 *

20kg x 10

60kg x 8

75kg x 8

92.5kg x 6

105kg (232lb) x 4

112.5kg (248lb) x 3

120kg (265lb) x 3 x 2

100kg (220lb) x 17
​


----------



## marty341 (Mar 28, 2011)

Happy New Year Dan! 100x17 is mental at your body weight, good drills!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Ya that 100 x 17 is very good buddy.

100 for 20 was a target of mine for a while after I saw a guy in gym doing it. Gives you a very high theoretical 1RM, but as we said before these mean nothing when you get into stupid high reps as different muscle types.

Still impressive though, the Prezzo's must of stoked the furnace with fuel...

I got a DL PB today and that is after over 4 weeks of significant calories deficit so am soooo happy!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

marty341 said:


> Happy New Year Dan! 100x17 is mental at your body weight, good drills!


Cheers man! Last rep was a c u n t!



Sweat said:


> Ya that 100 x 17 is very good buddy.
> 
> 100 for 20 was a target of mine for a while after I saw a guy in gym doing it. Gives you a very high theoretical 1RM, but as we said before these mean nothing when you get into stupid high reps as different muscle types.
> 
> ...


Pizza Power! Yeah calculated max is about 158kg... HAH! Fat chance of that! Way to go on the PR buddy


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Macenko Week 7 Day 2*

*
*

*
**Getting Mentallerer with Macenko*

*Video*

4889lXpbuHQ?hd=1

4889lXpbuHQ?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - ProSupps Hyde

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, YTWL's and Dislocations

*Core Lift*

*Barbell Bench Press*

*Week 7 Day 2 *

20kg x 10

60kg x 8

75kg x 8

92.5kg x 6

105kg (232lb) x 4

112.5kg (248lb) x 3

115kg (254lb) x 2

120kg (265lb) x 2

105kg (231lb) x 8 - Practising paused reps
​


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Mentalerer... lol.

Nice solid session mate, good work practising the paused reps, needed if you going to enter a comp. I been doing them too on my flat benching.

You on maint calories still at the moment?


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Mentalerer... lol.
> 
> Nice solid session mate, good work practising the paused reps, needed if you going to enter a comp. I been doing them too on my flat benching.
> 
> You on maint calories still at the moment?


Cutting now sir, had three days at 2400 all going well.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Home Physique said:


> Cutting now sir, had three days at 2400 all going well.


Nice mate, feeling hungry at all? How long you planning on cutting for, a goal or just to a point where you want to bulk again?


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Nice mate, feeling hungry at all? How long you planning on cutting for, a goal or just to a point where you want to bulk again?


Nah man keeping my head in check haha. Been doing IF for so long now it really helps control hunger.

The plan is a practically "pre-contest" condition of 6% by end of May time.

I have told a company at Bodypower expo that I would do a bit of promo shiz if I can make it there and provided I'm looking right.

Should be somewhere near.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Home Physique said:


> Nah man keeping my head in check haha. Been doing IF for so long now it really helps control hunger.
> 
> The plan is a practically "pre-contest" condition of 6% by end of May time.
> 
> ...


6%... oooh, nice, gogo. Will you be water depleting too before being on the stand to shred up?

What day you going to be there? All 3? I am wanting to go, a PT at gym might be up for it, if he isn't might just go on my own, fook it.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> 6%... oooh, nice, gogo. Will you be water depleting too before being on the stand to shred up?
> 
> What day you going to be there? All 3? I am wanting to go, a PT at gym might be up for it, if he isn't might just go on my own, fook it.


Fuark. I just wrote out the rota for the year and I am on call the week of the expo. Gunna have to see if I can get a swap in early.

Will only be going for one day, can't see anyone wanting to swap the full weekend out.

Yeah will have to deplete some water I imagine in order to get fully "shredded"

Got some serious herpes going on at the mo, doing my head in... or lip in should I say. Drop in calories I reckon.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Home Physique said:


> Fuark. I just wrote out the rota for the year and I am on call the week of the expo. Gunna have to see if I can get a swap in early.
> 
> Will only be going for one day, can't see anyone wanting to swap the full weekend out.
> 
> ...


LMAO, I got these too, thought it was just me but yeah maybe related to drop in calories as that is exactly when mine came on, gone again now as been on deficit for 30+ days.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> LMAO, I got these too, thought it was just me but yeah maybe related to drop in calories as that is exactly when mine came on, gone again now as been on deficit for 30+ days.


It is definitely because of this. The virus is "awoken" in times of body stress, whether it be from tiredness, illness, reduced energy levels (lack of food)... all cause this horrible chit to break out. I am usually lucky and catch it fast before it blisters... not this time... fuk


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Home Physique said:


> It is definitely because of this. The virus is "awoken" in times of body stress, whether it be from tiredness, illness, reduced energy levels (lack of food)... all cause this horrible chit to break out. I am usually lucky and catch it fast before it blisters... not this time... fuk


That is interesting mate, did not know, my new learning for today! 

I hate them, makes you look like some filthy tramp junky or something! Get them twice a year or so on average I'd say.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> That is interesting mate, did not know, my new learning for today!
> 
> I hate them, makes you look like some filthy tramp junky or something! Get them twice a year or so on average I'd say.


Hahha yes! That's how I feel now! I've only had them once this year....... lol


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Home Physique said:


> Hahha yes! That's how I feel now! I've only had them once this year....... lol


Lol @ 4 days in and only once, amazing achievement mate!

You sat in a van tossing it off at present... er... I mean working really hard doing manly engineering based stuff?!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Lol @ 4 days in and only once, amazing achievement mate!
> 
> You sat in a van tossing it off at present... er... I mean working really hard doing manly engineering based stuff?!


No I am sat in my dining room tossing it off haha! Got today, sat sun and monday off.... it's a hard life.

Wanted to do a couple of vids but can't with this chit on my lip... people will think I have been engaging in sexual activities... and that just wouldn't be true!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Home Physique said:


> No I am sat in my dining room tossing it off haha! Got today, sat sun and monday off.... it's a hard life.
> 
> Wanted to do a couple of vids but can't with this chit on my lip... people will think I have been engaging in sexual activities... and that just wouldn't be true!


LMAO!! Just put your santa beard on again, or similar!

I start new job on monday, so no more tossing it off for me, going to have to nail my meal prep as won't be able to just pop into the kitchen every 2.5 hours to cook up something.

Spend the time designing a website if you've not already got one! That'll easily occupy 4 days and a lot more if you making it pro looking.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> LMAO!! Just put your santa beard on again, or similar!
> 
> I start new job on monday, so no more tossing it off for me, going to have to nail my meal prep as won't be able to just pop into the kitchen every 2.5 hours to cook up something.
> 
> Spend the time designing a website if you've not already got one! That'll easily occupy 4 days and a lot more if you making it pro looking.


I do have a website: http://www.homephysique.com

It takes up a fair bit of my time, I just go through it doing what I can. Had to teach me sen it all from scratch. Have you ever tried doing IF? Rather than the multiple meal thingy?


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Home Physique said:


> I do have a website: http://www.homephysique.com
> 
> It takes up a fair bit of my time, I just go through it doing what I can. Had to teach me sen it all from scratch. Have you ever tried doing IF? Rather than the multiple meal thingy?


Ah, webby looks very good mate, considering you done it self taught. Next stage would be to get it professionally sharpened up, it not take them long and they can make it look ultra pro and slick but without making it resource hungry. I dabbled in it myself once, nowhere near as good as what you done with yours so far and I found it to be hard bloody work, a right graft for a novice.

Never tried IF mate, would be willing to try it in future. How are you handling your IF as I know people do it differently?


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Ah, webby looks very good mate, considering you done it self taught. Next stage would be to get it professionally sharpened up, it not take them long and they can make it look ultra pro and slick but without making it resource hungry. I dabbled in it myself once, nowhere near as good as what you done with yours so far and I found it to be hard bloody work, a right graft for a novice.
> 
> Never tried IF mate, would be willing to try it in future. How are you handling your IF as I know people do it differently?


Yeah I hear ya. I have plans for the website / channel in the future, a potential rebrand if and when things pick up. Most of my traffic comes from my channel and facebook page although I do get a few requests from the site. I know a company that will design and host a site for £100 a year, which isn't bad considering they do the work for you.

When I was bulking I was rocking the 16/8 pattern as with a smaller window and more food I was losing my desire to eat. Now cutting with less calories, generally try to do a 4 or 6 hour eating window, keeps you feeling full.

Generally... first meal should be high protein and most of your fats. Then get a big meal in as your window ends, carbs the lot. I generally do that and have a few small things throughout the window. I've only done "normal" eating a few times since starting IF way back when.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Home Physique said:


> Yeah I hear ya. I have plans for the website / channel in the future, a potential rebrand if and when things pick up. Most of my traffic comes from my channel and facebook page although I do get a few requests from the site. I know a company that will design and host a site for £100 a year, which isn't bad considering they do the work for you.
> 
> When I was bulking I was rocking the 16/8 pattern as with a smaller window and more food I was losing my desire to eat. Now cutting with less calories, generally try to do a 4 or 6 hour eating window, keeps you feeling full.
> 
> Generally... first meal should be high protein and most of your fats. Then get a big meal in as your window ends, carbs the lot. I generally do that and have a few small things throughout the window. I've only done "normal" eating a few times since starting IF way back when.


I am 5/6/7 meals or so at the moment, a lot of that is liquid meals, only 1 or 2 are whole foods. Hitting 180c, 30f, 350p + added BCAA @ 20g and L-Glut @ 20g. So takes P up to near 400g. That is total calories of about 2400 or less, fairly boring food, but I not hungry and it working really well fatloss wise, only just slowing down now.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

I just can't stop benching... it's all I have done all week haha!

Figured out a way to sort the concentric part of my bench out right at the bottom as that is where I am failing.

GgC5__0pwS0


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

How much resistance are those bands?

I am considering getting some bands too, but to add to resistance, to increase lockout, but would also use them on leg press and squats.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> How much resistance are those bands?
> 
> I am considering getting some bands too, but to add to resistance, to increase lockout, but would also use them on leg press and squats.


I've not used my magical engineering knowledge to calculate at set points yet. But I can tell you from feel, bottom end of 150kg felt like 130kg does, then a few inches later feels heavy as sh1t!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Home Physique said:


> I've not used my magical engineering knowledge to calculate at set points yet. But I can tell you from feel, bottom end of 150kg felt like 130kg does, then a few inches later feels heavy as sh1t!


Self made bands?


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Self made bands?


No mate but they don't have a kg rating on them, just a level rating, they are the type of resistance bands you do curls and sh*t with, used to take them to hotels with me when working away with no gym nearby. They are not too extreme but obviously helped in this instance!


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

@Home Physique Where did you get your chains from for your power hooks?


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> @Home Physique Where did you get your chains from for your power hooks?


Industrial Supplies, it's a local hardware / engineering shop. B&Q sells them but they are a rip off.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Home Physique said:


> Industrial Supplies, it's a local hardware / engineering shop. B&Q sells them but they are a rip off.


Industrial supplies on bank side? What length are you using? and how much was they?

Lol sorry for all the questions but my hooks come yesterday and I have same rack, so would be great to get them set up.

Cheers.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Industrial supplies on bank side? What length are you using? and how much was they?
> 
> Lol sorry for all the questions but my hooks come yesterday and I have same rack, so would be great to get them set up.
> 
> Cheers.


Yeah that's the one fella. I am using 6mm A Link. Although might get away with 5mm for cheapness. I would have to go measure them as I don't know off my head. Get yourself 4 snap hooks while you're in there. You could always measure the height of the rack down to where the bottom of your bench ROM and add 6" for the loop at the top.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Cheers @Home Physique

I just ordered some snap hook off the net lol.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Cheers @Home Physique
> 
> I just ordered some snap hook off the net lol.


No worries chief, what size did you get? 6mm?


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Just said 8cm long. From hym exile.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Just said 8cm long. From hym exile.


All you need to worry about is them being strong enough to hold whatever you put on them


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

HP go check my journal for today mate!!! Wanting to show off my PB to ya!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Macenko Week 8 Day 1*

*
*

*
**Getting Mad with Macenko*

*Video*

kMJFCOEG3gE?hd=1

kMJFCOEG3gE?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - ProSupps Hyde + Jekyll

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, YTWL's and Dislocations

*Core Lift*

*Barbell Bench Press*

*Week 8 Day 1 *

20kg x 10

60kg x 8

75kg x 8

92.5kg x 6

105kg (232lb) x 4

112.5kg (248lb) x 3

115kg (254lb) x 2

120kg (265lb) x 5

105kg (231lb) x 10 - Paused on most, last rep was pure desperation!
​


----------



## marty341 (Mar 28, 2011)

Home Physique said:


> *Macenko Week 8 Day 1*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


Hello pal, another nice session! I didn't know you were into your IF?

I've been on it myself for the past few months and really enjoy only eating 2-3 meals per window!

I'm also on a deficit right now, but am never hungry and am stuffed at night.

Do you train fasted? And if so do you take BCAA's?


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 7 - Week 1 - Bench Press - Macenko Week 8a*

*
*

*
**No Rest for the Chest*

*Video*

5m1RHT1SmAA?hd=1

5m1RHT1SmAA?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - 1 Jekyll and 1 Hyde and 3 Tabs of Vasotropin - FUARK

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, YTWL's and Dislocations, Press ups

*Core Lift*

*Flat Barbell Bench Press*

20kg x 10

60kg x 8

75kg x 8 (165lb)

92.5kg x 6 (203lb)

105kg x 4 (231lb)

112.5kg x 3 (248lb)

115kg x 2 (253lb)

120kg x 5 (265lb)

105kg x 10

*Band Work*

105kg x 3 (231lb)

140kg x 1 (308lb)

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Incline Dumbbell Bench Press*

45kg's x 6, 5, 5, 4 (99lb's)

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Flat Dumbbell Bench Press*

50kg's x 5, 5, 4 (110lb's)

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Parallel Bar Dips*

BW = 187lb

BW x 10 x 2

*Thoughts*

Week 8 is a killer, band work afterwards was much harder than the other day, rightly so. Dumbbell work will be more manageable when back on the normal 5/3/1 pattern.
​


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

marty341 said:


> Hello pal, another nice session! I didn't know you were into your IF?
> 
> I've been on it myself for the past few months and really enjoy only eating 2-3 meals per window!
> 
> ...


Hey matey, yeah I been doing IF for the good part of last year and ever since.

I train fasted if its a morning session. When it comes to BCAA's I've never really bought into it as I saw it as a BS product, kinda goes against the whole point of IF (protein remains digesting, utilised for up to 48hrs - why would you need BCAA's?)

However - I'm about to get myself a couple tubs of BSN AminoX and Scivation Xtend. Will see how my recovery goes over this cut with them.


----------



## marty341 (Mar 28, 2011)

Home Physique said:


> Hey matey, yeah I been doing IF for the good part of last year and ever since.
> 
> I train fasted if its a morning session. When it comes to BCAA's I've never really bought into it as I saw it as a BS product, kinda goes against the whole point of IF (protein remains digesting, utilised for up to 48hrs - why would you need BCAA's?)
> 
> However - I'm about to get myself a couple tubs of BSN AminoX and Scivation Xtend. Will see how my recovery goes over this cut with them.


I'm not using BCCA's myself, I did use to but never really noticed any real difference either way.

I've not tried DAA, what are your thoughts on it as a supplement? Worth trying?

Good to see your strength holding up nicely on your cut, do you think you'll keep progressing on Machenko?

I ask as I'm smashing it on my cut right now, making rep PR's every workout.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

marty341 said:


> I'm not using BCCA's myself, I did use to but never really noticed any real difference either way.
> 
> I've not tried DAA, what are your thoughts on it as a supplement? Worth trying?
> 
> ...


I like DAA. I would say when I use it I have better sleeps. Without having blood work done I can't say if it does or doesn't raise test levels - it's never going to be the same as gear lets be honest!

Macenko finishes tomorrow, will be going back to normal 531 layout after that and on the 1+ week I think I'll attempt the 140kg again, been trying it too often.

You can make decent strength gains whilst cutting, most strength gain comes from CNS development not muscle gain. I am thinking by incorporate a couple of diet breaks / maintenance weeks I should be able to retain much more strength than before.


----------



## marty341 (Mar 28, 2011)

Home Physique said:


> I like DAA. I would say when I use it I have better sleeps. Without having blood work done I can't say if it does or doesn't raise test levels - it's never going to be the same as gear lets be honest!
> 
> Macenko finishes tomorrow, will be going back to normal 531 layout after that and on the 1+ week I think I'll attempt the 140kg again, been trying it too often.
> 
> You can make decent strength gains whilst cutting, most strength gain comes from CNS development not muscle gain. I am thinking by incorporate a couple of diet breaks / maintenance weeks I should be able to retain much more strength than before.


I have a pouch of DAA, so will give it a go! I am very tempted to try gear, but I am still making strength/muscle gains so will hold off for now.

Very sensible on the diet break front, would be good for your sanity too lol.

Are you taking in many carbs atm? I'm at around 150g per day and feeling good and leaning out nicely, last cut I dropped to 50g and felt dreadful.

Sorry for all the questions fella, last one. When you go back on to 531 bench, how long would you wait befor jumping back on Machenko?

Right I better get back to work lol, have good day matey.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

marty341 said:


> I have a pouch of DAA, so will give it a go! I am very tempted to try gear, but I am still making strength/muscle gains so will hold off for now.
> 
> Very sensible on the diet break front, would be good for your sanity too lol.
> 
> ...


Carbs wise I am getting around 200g a day +/- 20g ish. I won't do another run of macenko until I am on maintenance or surplus calories, it's too intense of a program to recover whilst cutting.

Enjoy your day mate!


----------



## marty341 (Mar 28, 2011)

Home Physique said:


> Carbs wise I am getting around 200g a day +/- 20g ish. I won't do another run of macenko until I am on maintenance or surplus calories, it's too intense of a program to recover whilst cutting.
> 
> Enjoy your day mate!


Cheers Dan, and the same to you mate.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 7 - Week 1 - Squat*

*
*

*
**Smashing dem Quads*

*Video*

OOGwIGl1SeE?hd=1

OOGwIGl1SeE?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - EXT Go - Not bad

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, Calf Raises, Leg Extensions 20kg x 20 x 3

*Core Lift*

*Back Squat*

20kg x 10

60kg x 8

80kg x 3

107.5kg (237lb) x 5

122.5kg (270lb) x 5

140kg (308lb) x 7

*Assistance Lift 1*

*5x5 Squats*

110kg x 5 x 5 (242.5lb)

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Dip Belt Donkeys*

60kg (132lb) x 20 Double Leg

60kg x 10 Single Leg

3 Sets

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Leg Curls*

30kg x 12 (66lb)

40kg x 6 x 4 (88lb)

*Assistance Lift 4*

*Pike Ups*

Ummmm I'll start counting reps when the form is right!

*Thoughts*

Good start to the lower body part of the year! Squatting felt great and flowing well. Deloads are the key. Will probably be deloading every cycle whilst on the cut.
​


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Macenko Week 8 Day 2*

*
*

*
**Macenko - The Final Battle*

*Video*

G1PwbCIIDH8?hd=1

G1PwbCIIDH8?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - Jekyll

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, YTWL's and Dislocations

*Core Lift*

*Barbell Bench Press*

*Week 8 Day 2 *

20kg x 10

60kg x 8

75kg x 8

92.5kg x 6

105kg (232lb) x 4

112.5kg (248lb) x 3

120kg (265lb) x 2

112.5kg (248lb) x 8 - Paused on most - killer! Gives an estimated max of 142.5kg so we will see in a weeks time!
​


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

You'll smash the 140 without a doubt mate!

I am really enjoying the pause on the BP now, don't do it every set, but do it on the heavier ones.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> You'll smash the 140 without a doubt mate!
> 
> I am really enjoying the pause on the BP now, don't do it every set, but do it on the heavier ones.


It helps a lot doesn't it mate. I think a week of light shizzle on the bench, then a week on Saturday I will gerrit. I'll pm you my number as well for some hot steamy sexting


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 7 - Week 1 - Pull *

*
*

*
**On the Pull*

*Video*

WyjN4TXF_J4?hd=1

WyjN4TXF_J4?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - Jekyll

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, YTWL and Disloacations

*Core Lift*

*Macenko Bench Week 8b*

20kg x 10

60kg x 8

75kg x 8

92.5kg x 6

105kg (232lb) x 4

112.5kg (248lb) x 3

120kg (265lb) x 2

112.5kg (248lb) x 8

I am going to do Pendlay Rows as my main lift for Pull day - 5/3/1 then will follow up with 5x5 Bent Rows

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Bent Over Row*

60kg x 8

80kg x 6

100kg (220lb) x 5, 6

105kg (231lb) x 6

110kg (242lb) x 5

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Pull Ups*

BW = 186lbs

BW x 11

BW +10kg (22lb) x 6

BW +20kg (44lb) x 5

BW x 6

Still pulling more with my left side

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Seated Close Row*

40kg x 15

80kg x 10

100kg (220lb) x 10 x 2

*Assistance Lift 4*

*Dumbbell Curls*

25kg's (55lb's) x 6

30kg's (66lb's) x 3 - LOL REPS

*Thoughts*

Considering actually doing a few sets of bench on this day aswell, to keep the twice a week benching which I like. Will see how it goes on it's own for a cycle first.
​


----------



## marty341 (Mar 28, 2011)

Home Physique said:


> *Cycle 7 - Week 1 - Pull *
> 
> *
> *
> ...


Nice session Dan, your weight is dropping nicely mate.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 7 - Week 1 - OHP*

*
*

*
**It Goes Over My Head*

*Video*

P4fDrMKMTaE?hd=1

P4fDrMKMTaE?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - Jekyll

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, YTWL's and Dislocations

*Core Lift*

*Barbell Overhead Press*

20kg x 10

30kg x 6

40kg x 3

52.5kg (116lb) x 5

60kg (132lb) x 5

67.5kg (149lb) x 6

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Dumbbell Seated Press*

35kg's x (77lb's) x 6

40kg's (88lb's) x 5, 4, 5

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Trap Bar Shrug*

65kg x 12

105kg (232lb) x 10

135kg (298lb) x 8

135kg x 6

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Face Pulls*

30kg (66lb) x 12

40kg (88lb) x 10 x 3

*Assistance Lift 4*

*Tricep Rope Pressdown*

40kg (88lb) x 8

42.5 (94lb) x 6 x 4

*Thoughts*

Bit miffed I am a rep down on 67.5kg. Maybe it was the two sets of 5 beforehand, last time I did that weight it was a 3+ week. Shouldn't have too much strength loss so early on so I will scratch up to that. No worries. Found out Bodybuilding.com $100,000 transformation competition is open to the UK so I am getting ALL OVER THAT MOFO
​


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Good luck on the bodybuilding.com competition. You should have a good shout at it.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Good luck on the bodybuilding.com competition. You should have a good shout at it.


Cheers mate here's hoping!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 7 - Week 1 - Deadlift*

*
*

*
*

*
**C'mon lets lift again like we did last Summer....YEAAAAAAAAH*

*Video*

GTP2PFCIA4s?hd=1

GTP2PFCIA4s?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - Hyde

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, Ham Stretches, Dorsal Raises

*Core Lift*

*Conventional Deadlift*

60kg x 8

100kg x 4

130kg (287lb) x 5

150kg (330lb) x 5

170kg (375lb) x 6 - rep PR I think

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Romanian Deadlift*

100kg (220lb) x 8

140kg (308lb) x 6

145kg (319lb) x 6 x 3

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Back Squat*

110kg (242lb) x 5 x 4

120kg (265lb) x 5

*Assistance Lift 3*

*GHR / Nordic / Natural Raise*

BW x 6 x 2

*Thoughts*

Deadlifts felt much better, been watching a few powerlifting vids, working on getting the ass down more. Camera angle doesn't do me justice, felt it real good in the legs in most of the reps. Felt better lifting without the belt too. Squats felt great, although tiring. Liked squatting on the 5kg plates, will deffo buy some shoes.
​


----------



## marty341 (Mar 28, 2011)

Home Physique said:


> *Cycle 7 - Week 1 - Deadlift*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


Another good session in the bag pal! Congrats on the PR too.

I'm not a fan of wearing the belt on deads, especially if I'm going for maximum reps!

I had a little PR of my own on Deads this week, well a body weight one 185x5 @ 81kg.

There's two things I changed to improve my DL form and hence lift more iron, one was to get my shoulders behind the bar with traps retracted, and two was to get my ass down and get my quads more involved whilst driving my heals through the floor pulling upwards and backwards at the same time.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

marty341 said:


> Another good session in the bag pal! Congrats on the PR too.
> 
> I'm not a fan of wearing the belt on deads, especially if I'm going for maximum reps!
> 
> ...


Great job mate! That's a big pull at that bw.

Yeah I have been working on getting more leg drive into it, in the past I have just rarved the bar off the floor SLDL style but today was working the legs more. Also my camera angle does not ever do my lift justice, it always looks like I am using no legs but I can tell ya, I am


----------



## marty341 (Mar 28, 2011)

Home Physique said:


> Great job mate! That's a big pull at that bw.
> 
> Yeah I have been working on getting more leg drive into it, in the past I have just rarved the bar off the floor SLDL style but today was working the legs more. Also my camera angle does not ever do my lift justice, it always looks like I am using no legs but I can tell ya, I am


Lol, Dan I know you're using your legs matey! Them last few reps I could see some Shaken Stevens action going on haha.

Do you know the most I've ever pulled (216.5) was at a very lean 75kg. The heavier I get my pull hits the ****ter! I guess it's all down to leverages.

Have a good weekend pal


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

marty341 said:


> Lol, Dan I know you're using your legs matey! Them last few reps I could see some Shaken Stevens action going on haha.
> 
> Do you know the most I've ever pulled (216.5) was at a very lean 75kg. The heavier I get my pull hits the ****ter! I guess it's all down to leverages.
> 
> Have a good weekend pal


Damn! That's nice! I'm yet to break the 200kg mark yet. I've cleared the floor, just have up on it.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Do a few rack pulls. This helped me to get to 230kg


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Do a few rack pulls. This helped me to get to 230kg


I used to rack pull, I can do quite a bit on them. My lockout is not my issue, it's drive off the floor. When I attempted the 200kg, I broke it a couple inches off the floor if that - needed more leg drive. Once I get it past knees it would have flown up


----------



## marty341 (Mar 28, 2011)

Home Physique said:


> I used to rack pull, I can do quite a bit on them. My lockout is not my issue, it's drive off the floor. When I attempted the 200kg, I broke it a couple inches off the floor if that - needed more leg drive. Once I get it past knees it would have flown up


Dan you might want to give deficit deads a try, I throw em in every now and then.

I just stand on a couple of 20kg plates!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Home Physique said:


> I used to rack pull, I can do quite a bit on them. My lockout is not my issue, it's drive off the floor. When I attempted the 200kg, I broke it a couple inches off the floor if that - needed more leg drive. Once I get it past knees it would have flown up


Try snatch grip deads as a variation if you haven't, greater ROM and make you use your leg drive more. Do them with small plates on to increase the ROM further, won't be able to go near as heavy but they are tough!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 7 - Week 2 - Squat*

*
*

*
**Carving up the Calves*

*Video*

BAFQXpwYHdc?hd=1

BAFQXpwYHdc?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - Strawberry Swirl DS Craze... totally fu'cked my sleep up

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, Calf Raises, Leg Extensions 20kg x 20 x 3

*Core Lift*

*Back Squat*

20kg x 10

60kg x 8

90kg x 3

115kg (254lb) x 3

132.5kg (292lb) x 3

147.5kg (325lb) x 3 - Fail on 4th

*Assistance Lift 1*

*5x5 Squats*

120kg (265lb) x 5 x 4

125kg (276lb) x 5

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Standing Calf Raise*

80kg (176lb) x 30 x 2

80kg x 25

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Leg Curls*

40kg (88lb) x 6 x 4

*Thoughts*

Was a bit miffed that I failed on that 4th rep but these things happen eh. Love the new way to calf raises though can't understand how I didn't figure that one out sooner!
​


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

marty341 said:


> Dan you might want to give deficit deads a try, I throw em in every now and then.
> 
> I just stand on a couple of 20kg plates!


Hmm don't know if it would be very comfy standing on my plates, they aren't flat sided, so would be uneven ground, I'll have to get more plywood!



Bad Alan said:


> Try snatch grip deads as a variation if you haven't, greater ROM and make you use your leg drive more. Do them with small plates on to increase the ROM further, won't be able to go near as heavy but they are tough!


Snatch grip eh, so very wide. I would have to use straps, my wrists are not very good with overhand work. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Yes mate wide grip, width depends on height really so for you try pinky on the rings. Will need straps as works the grip hard being wider. Zercher squats good for upper back strength aswell can do them regular or do them off pins from bottom position as a ME or assistance lift. Just different ideas keeps it interesting and progression will be good if you haven't done them


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Yes mate wide grip, width depends on height really so for you try pinky on the rings. Will need straps as works the grip hard being wider. Zercher squats good for upper back strength aswell can do them regular or do them off pins from bottom position as a ME or assistance lift. Just different ideas keeps it interesting and progression will be good if you haven't done them


Cheers fella, tried zerchers before wasn't a fan. Deffo giving that snatch grip a go next session.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Home Physique said:


> Cheers fella, tried zerchers before wasn't a fan. Deffo giving that snatch grip a go next session.


Yea they can hurt forearms I know they did for my training partner. Wide grip dead tear my upper back to bits, ill check back see how you get on!

Heavy front squats from pins bottom position, can't remember which pl saw that off but he rated them as a ME lift. Just dropping you ideas thinking out loud lol


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Yea they can hurt forearms I know they did for my training partner. Wide grip dead tear my upper back to bits, ill check back see how you get on!
> 
> Heavy front squats from pins bottom position, can't remember which pl saw that off but he rated them as a ME lift. Just dropping you ideas thinking out loud lol


Yeah man I can see how that would help. Static load and exploding through, although I have a trap bar too so I might just start using that again for some leg drive work.


----------



## marty341 (Mar 28, 2011)

Hello pal, how's the diet coming along, you got striations in your glutes yet? Lol


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 7 - Week 2 - Pull *

*
*

*
**How Low can ya Row?*

*Video*

q-oNnfwl3p8?hd=1

q-oNnfwl3p8?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - 6 Tabs of Vasotropin - Pump of Peace

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, YTWL and Disloacations

*Core Lift*

*Pendlay Row*

60kg x 6 x 2

95kg (209lb) x 3

112.5kg (248lb) x 3

120kg (265lb) x 4

3rd time ever doing these, little bit heavy, wasn't very explosive.

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Bent Over Row*

100kg (220lb) x 5

105kg (232lb) x 5

110kg (243lb) x 5

112.5kg (248lb) x 5 x 2

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Overhand Lat Pull Down*

40kg x 15

82.5kg (182lb) x 6 x 4

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Close Grip Pull Down*

90kg (198lb) x 6 x 4

*Thoughts*

Needed to assess where I was with Pendlay's. Figure I'm not far off the numbers I used but will drop it a touch as wasn't as explosive as I should have been.
​


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

marty341 said:


> Hello pal, how's the diet coming along, you got striations in your glutes yet? Lol


LOOOOOL I am a long way off that... I've got dimples and pimples on my a'rse cheeks if that counts???


----------



## marty341 (Mar 28, 2011)

Home Physique said:


> LOOOOOL I am a long way off that... I've got dimples and pimples on my a'rse cheeks if that counts???


Haha nah not really! How are yo getting on though?

I've another kilo or so to go then I'm upping the calories again.

I'm in week 5 of Machenko now and it's starting to get hard on this cut!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

marty341 said:


> Haha nah not really! How are yo getting on though?
> 
> I've another kilo or so to go then I'm upping the calories again.
> 
> I'm in week 5 of Machenko now and it's starting to get hard on this cut!


It's going well. I can physically see I am getting more definition, I can't tell you my weight as of now but last weigh in was 186.6lb. I don't like to weigh too often.

I think I remember telling you not to do it on a cut


----------



## marty341 (Mar 28, 2011)

Home Physique said:


> It's going well. I can physically see I am getting more definition, I can't tell you my weight as of now but last weigh in was 186.6lb. I don't like to weigh too often.
> 
> I think I remember telling you not to do it on a cut


That's good stuff mate, all going in the right direction!

Yes you did tell me not to do Machenko on a deficit, and you're right! I'm just a stubborn sob lol.

I'll be increasing the cals in a few weeks anyway.

It was -4 in my garage gym this morning! My hands were sticking to the bar on dead lift


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

marty341 said:


> That's good stuff mate, all going in the right direction!
> 
> Yes you did tell me not to do Machenko on a deficit, and you're right! I'm just a stubborn sob lol.
> 
> ...


But that's a good thing right? More grip!

To be honest I have been a bit wet about training in the AM lately, it's just way too cold. I don't do cold. If the other half would get her sh'it together I would leave this god awful icebox in a flash!


----------



## marty341 (Mar 28, 2011)

Home Physique said:


> But that's a good thing right? More grip!
> 
> To be honest I have been a bit wet about training in the AM lately, it's just way too cold. I don't do cold. If the other half would get her sh'it together I would leave this god awful icebox in a flash!


Yeah I suppose there was abit more grip, still bloody cold though!

It's probably abit colder up your way?

My wife is Spanish, and we used to live in Barcalona! That's one thing I do miss, the sun.

Altough in the summer months it was unbearable in the garage gym lol.

What are we like? We'll moan if it's too cold, and moan if it's too hot.

On a different note, what is your eating window currently? I've changed mine from 8 to 6hrs and it's really made a big difference (kept calories the same).


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

marty341 said:


> Yeah I suppose there was abit more grip, still bloody cold though!
> 
> It's probably abit colder up your way?
> 
> ...


Mine varies from 8 down to (like the other night) 2 hrs. It depends if I'm ready to eat or not. If I'm not feeling hungry, I don't bother. Shorter window the better; feel fuller.

2400 in 2 hours was great, completely stuffed!


----------



## marty341 (Mar 28, 2011)

Home Physique said:


> Mine varies from 8 down to (like the other night) 2 hrs. It depends if I'm ready to eat or not. If I'm not feeling hungry, I don't bother. Shorter window the better; feel fuller.
> 
> 2400 in 2 hours was great, completely stuffed!


2400 in 2 hours!!! Ahaha that's class! I'm eating 2x1200/1300 meals and that's pretty filling!

Your sir are an animal lol. Have good evening pal.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

marty341 said:


> 2400 in 2 hours!!! Ahaha that's class! I'm eating 2x1200/1300 meals and that's pretty filling!
> 
> Your sir are an animal lol. Have good evening pal.


Hah same to you sir. In all honesty, I could eat double that no problem. It's the reason I got so big to begin with.

Once I've finished this cut I'm going to do a "visual" demonstration of why you don't need to worry so much if you slip up on your diet...

I'm going to smash in a Large (14") Pizza Hut pizza as fast as I can and film it. I can eat pretty quick too, so reckon maybe 5 mins? Doubt be more than 10 lol.

Mainly because I get a lot of comments and emails from people saying they feel so bad when they slip up and "cheat" I just want to show its not the end of the world...


----------



## marty341 (Mar 28, 2011)

Home Physique said:


> Hah same to you sir. In all honesty, I could eat double that no problem. It's the reason I got so big to begin with.
> 
> Once I've finished this cut I'm going to do a "visual" demonstration of why you don't need to worry so much if you slip up on your diet...
> 
> ...


Mate you crack me up, I think 5 mins is doable haha.

And yeah you're right! It's not the end of the world if you cheat every so often! I do every weekend, always have done dieting or not dieting! Does you good, physically (hormonal) and mentally.

So what's the deal with this completion you're going in for? A transformation one right? If so then I'd say you'd have a decent shout at doing well. Your before/after at the start of this journal was nothing short of outstanding! God only knows what you'll look like peeled down this time?


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

I had a pizza the other day as a cheat meal, first fat laden meal I had in 6 weeks, devoured it superfast!

Lush!!!!!!

Nice sesh by the way HP, impressive rowing.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

marty341 said:


> Mate you crack me up, I think 5 mins is doable haha.
> 
> And yeah you're right! It's not the end of the world if you cheat every so often! I do every weekend, always have done dieting or not dieting! Does you good, physically (hormonal) and mentally.
> 
> So what's the deal with this completion you're going in for? A transformation one right? If so then I'd say you'd have a decent shout at doing well. Your before/after at the start of this journal was nothing short of outstanding! God only knows what you'll look like peeled down this time?


Yeah it's one they do on Bodybuilding.com - $50k Grand Prize, best transformation in 12 weeks from the day you put in for it. I plan to enter on last day, the 31st. Will get bloated up on milk, salt and fizzy pop for the before pic (I'm sure everyone else does, in fact one of the previous winners I speak to said it's the done thing - said don't shave, look as pasty as possible too and look miserable lol).

Not so bothered if I win it or not as it's free to enter but just a nice way to help me along with my own goal of getting shredded.



Sweat said:


> I had a pizza the other day as a cheat meal, first fat laden meal I had in 6 weeks, devoured it superfast!
> 
> Lush!!!!!!
> 
> Nice sesh by the way HP, impressive rowing.


MMMMMM!

Cheers mate how you been. I need to check your log, truth is I don't read this forum much. Chaps on the other forum are saying GOD DAYUM at my pendlay rows I didn't know what was a respectable weight to be honest, they seem to think that is! I will be dropping it down though, wasn't very explosive.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 7 - Week 2 - OHP*

*
*

*
**Cold Pressed*

*Video*

tS5LxkG3p0U?hd=1

tS5LxkG3p0U?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - Hyde

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, YTWL's and Dislocations

*Core Lift*

*Barbell Overhead Press*

20kg x 10

30kg x 5

40kg x 5

55kg (121lb) x 3

62.5kg (138lb) x 3

70kg (154lb) x 4

*Assistance Lift 1*

*OHP 5x5*

60kg (132lb) x 5 x 5

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Face Pulls*

40kg (88lb) x 10 x 3

*Thoughts*

Very quick session this morning, slacked this week and fell behind with the split. About to go do my deadlifts now to get back on track. Then benching tomorrow... hooweeeee
​


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm good thanks mate, weight still slowly coming off, in for the long haul on this one. Abs before I retire is the plan now...

Solid pressing above, look well wrapped up as well.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 7 - Week 2 - Deadlift*

*
*

*
**Double Day of Peace*

*Video*

Bv41L1zO4lw?hd=1

Bv41L1zO4lw?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - Jekyll

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, Ham Stretches, Dorsal Raises, Ankle Shizzle

*Core Lift*

*Conventional Deadlift*

60kg x 6

100kg x 4

140kg (308lb) x 3

160kg (353lb) x 3

180kg (397lb) x 4

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Romanian Deadlift*

140kg (308lb) x 6

145kg (319lb) x 5

147.5kg (325lb) x 5

150kg (330lb) x 5

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Back Squat*

60kg x 5

100kg (220lb) x 5

110kg (242lb) x 5 x 3

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Snatch Grip Deadlift*

60kg x 7

100kg (220lb) x 4

*Thoughts*

Snatch grips are interesting. I am also tired now.
​


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

I'll just leave this here...

RmqOh4HcZB8
​


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

LMAO, totally class.

Haha, love your celebration at the end matey!!!

Big congrats, impressive Power:Weight!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> LMAO, totally class.
> 
> Haha, love your celebration at the end matey!!!
> 
> Big congrats, impressive Power:Weight!


Cheers me old fruit


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 7 - Week 3 - Bench Press*

*
*

*
**Maxing out with Macenko*

*Video*

ZqxeaNkZF4g?hd=1

ZqxeaNkZF4g?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - Original formula DS Craze - meh

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, YTWL and Disloacations

*Core Lift*

*Barbell Bench Press*

20kg x 10

60kg x 8 x 2

100kg (220lb) x 3

120kg (265lb) x 1

140kg (308lb) x 1

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Bench Press 5x5*

100kg (220lb) x 5

105kg (231lb) x 5

110kg (242lb) x 5

115kg (253lb) x 5

120kg (265lb) x 4 - meh

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Dumbbell Flat Bench Press*

25kg's x 8

45kg's (99lb's) x 5

55kg's (121lb's) x 2 - lol reps

50kg's (110lb's) x 5 x 2

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Parallel Bar Dips*

BW = 184lbs

BW x 20

BW x 10

*Thoughts*

Hit PR, feelsgoodman. Think I did a bit too much though, tweaked chest aching a bit now. Should be reet though, no pressing till Wednesday.
​


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Some flat benching volume there mate, along with some good weights. Your benching has jumped to next level for you it seems, what you been doing it working well.

Keep it up buddy.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Some flat benching volume there mate, along with some good weights. Your benching has jumped to next level for you it seems, what you been doing it working well.
> 
> Keep it up buddy.


Cheers mate, chest is totally f'ucked now though. Been deep freezing and deep heating it throughout the day, was throbbing bad last night but should be ok in time for Wednesdays OHP


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Home Physique said:


> Cheers mate, chest is totally f'ucked now though. Been deep freezing and deep heating it throughout the day, was throbbing bad last night but should be ok in time for Wednesdays OHP


Lol, class mate, destroyed it well and truly then.

I just fooked my back during squatting, physio booked in for weekend. Pain in the ass, but shiz happens.

Hope all is well.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Lol, class mate, destroyed it well and truly then.
> 
> I just fooked my back during squatting, physio booked in for weekend. Pain in the ass, but shiz happens.
> 
> Hope all is well.


Bad ****, you roll forward or something? Lose tightness?

I'm taking a massive step back on my squat. One thing I was taught was to check your ego at the door. Although I can squat deep and with a current best of 165, it doesn't mean I'm squatting right, depth isn't everything.

As you may have seen my right knee caves in like a bitch so I have dropped back, took a wider stance and will build up till my hips / full posterior chain is stronger. Wait for it....

Started at 60kg x 12 then added 5kg and did sets of 5 until knee started to cave. Started at 80-85kg slightly, fully pronounced at 90kg. So starting from 80kg and doing 5x5 possibly 3 times a week until its sorted.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Home Physique said:


> Bad ****, you roll forward or something? Lose tightness?
> 
> I'm taking a massive step back on my squat. One thing I was taught was to check your ego at the door. Although I can squat deep and with a current best of 165, it doesn't mean I'm squatting right, depth isn't everything.
> 
> ...


No idea mate, thought I had form fairly well, was after I had locked out, was going to do a 5th rep @ 150kg, but back went, had to rack it.

If you get chance jump in my journo, posted a progress pic this morning, untensed and looking flat, but the chub is starting to come off... slowly...


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 7 - Week 3 - Squat*

*
*

*
**Fixing My Squat Week 1*

*Video*

TtDGxm7IFIg?hd=1

TtDGxm7IFIg?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - None

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, Leg Extensions, Ankle Shizzle, BW Squats

*Core Lift*

*Back Squat*

20kg x 10

60kg x 8

90kg x 5

122.5kg (270lb) x 5

140kg (308lb) x 3

157.5kg (347lb) - DID NOT ATTEMPT

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Squat Assessment*

60kg x 11

65kg x 5 - OK

70kg x 5 - OK

75kg x 5 - OK

80kg x 5 - Slight Knee Cave

85kg x 5 - Knee Cave

90kg x 5 - Knee Cave

80kg x 5

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Front Squats*

60kg (132lb) x 5 x 2

Heels on Board

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Standing Calf Raise*

80kg (176lb) x 30

90kg (198lb) x 20 x 2

*Assistance Lift 4*

*Leg Extension*

40kg (88lb) x 10 x 4 (Slow Negs)

*Assistance Lift 5*

*Leg Curl*

42.5kg x 6 x 4

*Thoughts*

Believe this is the right step I need to take that will only result in better progress in the future; should develop stronger PC and improve hip mobility and strength which can only mean Mo' Weight in the future. Found that my foot blocks that I made for my old bench are perfect depth for box squatting below parallel so will be using them too. Will be doing 5x5 Paused Squats and 5x5 Box Squats.
​


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Good work, didn't actually notice any knee cave mate!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Good work, didn't actually notice any knee cave mate!


Mate you must be blind! Watch the 140kg set, look at my right knee (the one on the left of the screen) it pulls over almost inline with my torso!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Home Physique said:


> Mate you must be blind! Watch the 140kg set, look at my right knee (the one on the left of the screen) it pulls over almost inline with my torso!


Just seen it on the 140 set I was looking at the ones you highlighted in the fix your squats sets. I do similar with my heavy sets mate!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Just seen it on the 140 set I was looking at the ones you highlighted in the fix your squats sets. I do similar with my heavy sets mate!


Maybe you ought to look into doing what I am doing then sir!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

lllDBOlll said:


> *Cycle 7 - Week 3 - Pull *
> 
> *
> *
> ...


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 7 - Week 3 - Deadlift*

*
*

*
**The Walking Dead... Lift*

*Video*

BtaDbTjgfqQ?hd=1

BtaDbTjgfqQ?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - No thanks Jeff!

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, Ham Stretches, Dorsal Raises, Ankle Shizzle

*Core Lift*

*Conventional Deadlift*

60kg x 8

100kg x 5

140kg (308lb) x 1

150kg (330lb) x 5

170kg (375lb) x 3

190kg (419lb) x 1

195kg (430lb) x 1 - PR BABY

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Snatch Grip Deadlift*

100kg (220lb) x 5

110kg (242lb) x 5

120kg (265lb) x 5

130kg (287lb) x 5

140kg (308lb) x 5

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Box Squat*

60kg x 8

80kg (176lb) x 5 x 4

*Thoughts*

Me Gusta getting PR's on a Cut
​


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Fixing My Squat - Week 2*

*
*

*
**Day 1*

*Video*

uZ5gX2p6L5A?hd=1

uZ5gX2p6L5A?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - Negative

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, All Kinds of rolling around and shiz, Body Weight Squats with Resistance Bands round knees

*Core Lift*

*Box Squat*

60kg x 5

80kg (176lb) x 5

82.5kg (182lb) x 5

85kg (187lb) x 5 x 3

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Back Squat*

60kg x 5

80kg (176lb) x 5 x 4

80kg x 7

*Thoughts*

These are long and boring vids but just putting them up for my own benefit really, I want to see how I progress and once I upload to YouTube I just delete them from my lappy.
​


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

BAWWWWRING!!!!

Only joking, defo something I will look into. Correcting form, taking ego out and doing light weights again, will help you accelerate past prior PB's and safely too.

Good stuff mate!


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Mate you train like a fukcing animal! Fair play to you!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

How's the snatch grip dl treating you mate?

Got any resistance bands at home? For the knee buckling on squats double wrap a mini band and put it round your knee's. Actively try to push against it whilst doing your sets gives you a good feel for the movement and some strengthening of adductors/abductors. Sure I read something by Poliquin about knee's buckling is either tight adductors or weak glutes maybe something to look at if you're not already!

Good work on PB's during your cut, so much in your head this game!


----------



## ammo23 (Jul 13, 2011)

Awesome transformation...inspiring


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> BAWWWWRING!!!!
> 
> Only joking, defo something I will look into. Correcting form, taking ego out and doing light weights again, will help you accelerate past prior PB's and safely too.
> 
> Good stuff mate!


Sure is matey



need2bodybuild said:


> Mate you train like a fukcing animal! Fair play to you!


Cheers boss



Bad Alan said:


> How's the snatch grip dl treating you mate?
> 
> Got any resistance bands at home? For the knee buckling on squats double wrap a mini band and put it round your knee's. Actively try to push against it whilst doing your sets gives you a good feel for the movement and some strengthening of adductors/abductors. Sure I read something by Poliquin about knee's buckling is either tight adductors or weak glutes maybe something to look at if you're not already!
> 
> Good work on PB's during your cut, so much in your head this game!


Mate... thank you! It's a legit exercise, LOVING IT! As for the bands I have been doing that as part of my dynamic warm up, I could throw it in with the weighted stuff too but I'm gunna just see how I ride out. I already feel improvements so doubt this is gunna take long to sort.



ammo23 said:


> Awesome transformation...inspiring


Thanks mate


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Just watched the last two squat vids.

In the first vid, your stance is really wide and you feet are pointed outwards much more than the second vid.

Weak adductors are the cause of the knee cave.

The wider your stance the more pronounced the problem is, because the adductors are taking more of the load


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Just watched the last two squat vids.
> 
> In the first vid, your stance is really wide and you feet are pointed outwards much more than the second vid.
> 
> ...


Yeah I know bud. That's why I'm working the box squat and have dropped my weight by half.

The first video was getting used to a wide stance, feet didnt feel comfortable - trial and error. The second video it's much better, came closer in and with some mobility work was able to rotate feet in more.

I'm doing a combination of box squats and close stance bottoms pauses whilst building back up. Like I mentioned, already feeling improvements after two sessions so don't think it will be long before the unused muscle comes up to scratch.

Why it's only affected one side is beyond me though. Can't think of any trauma I have had with my right leg ever jn my life???


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Are you left handed?


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Are you left handed?


No sir


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

you been doing rack pulls i see :nono:


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

ewen said:


> you been doing rack pulls i see :nono:


LOL You being watching some old videos I see?

Put your a'rse away mate, just had my dinner


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Home Physique said:


> LOL You being watching some old videos I see?
> 
> Put your a'rse away mate, just had my dinner


lol no mate just the bar is bent to fcuk in your squat vid .


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

ewen said:


> lol no mate just the bar is bent to fcuk in your squat vid .


It's a wide angle lens bud - it would make Frank Sinatra look bent


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Fixing My Squat - Week 2*

*
*

*
**Day 2*

*Video*

0xGsv1psm8E?hd=1

0xGsv1psm8E?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - Stim Break Bitches

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, All Kinds of rolling around and shiz, Body Weight Squats with Resistance Bands round knees

*Core Lift*

*Box Squat*

60kg x 6

80kg (176lb) x 5

85kg (187lb) x 5

87.5kg (193lb) x 5

90kg (198lb) x 5 x 2

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Back Squat*

60kg x 6

80kg (176lb) x 5

90kg (198lb) x 5 x 2 - Pause

90kg x 5 x 2 - Stretch

*Thoughts*

The extra mobility and flexibility I am getting from all the rolling around and twisting sh*t is unbelievable. I decided I would try and go as deep as I can narrow stance with no heel props and I feel I did pretty well! New shoes have turned up and by heck are they sexy. Just had a quick go in them... front and back squatting is teh sex
​


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Fixing My Squat - Week 2*

*
*

*
**Day 3*

*Video*

4h3wv-ABqmE?hd=1

4h3wv-ABqmE?hd=1

YDaA3vHGuCc?hd=1

YDaA3vHGuCc?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - Stim Break Bitches

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, All Kinds of rolling around and shiz, Body Weight Squats with Resistance Bands round knees

*Core Lift*

*Box Squat*

60kg x 6

80kg (176lb) x 5

85kg (187lb) x 5

90kg (198lb) x 5

95kg (209lb) x 5 x 2

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Back Squat*

80kg (176lb) x 5

85kg (187lb) x 5

90kg (198lb) x 5

95kg (209lb) x 5

100kg (220lb) x 5 - Knee Cave

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Front Squat*

40kg x 6

60kg x 6

80kg (176lb) x 3

100kg (220lb) x 2

105kg (231lb) x 1

110kg (242lb) x 1 - PR

*Thoughts*

Shoes are great. Few little things noticed again, bar is very low on right side (coincidently the side with the knee cave), probably a placement issue. Front squats felt great with clean grip, have found the sweet spot for positioning, never done that kind of weight with clean grip before. As MGB said on my channel, looks like I am using the same back position on fronts as when I do back squat and I would tend to agree. So I guess need to keep chest up more and sit back better... I think it will come in time with confidence, not a lift I have done much of recently.
​


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Fixing My Squat - Week 2*

*
*

*
**Day 3*

*Video*

4h3wv-ABqmE?hd=1

4h3wv-ABqmE?hd=1

YDaA3vHGuCc?hd=1

YDaA3vHGuCc?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - Stim Break Bitches

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, All Kinds of rolling around and shiz, Body Weight Squats with Resistance Bands round knees

*Core Lift*

*Box Squat*

60kg x 6

80kg (176lb) x 5

85kg (187lb) x 5

90kg (198lb) x 5

95kg (209lb) x 5 x 2

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Back Squat*

80kg (176lb) x 5

85kg (187lb) x 5

90kg (198lb) x 5

95kg (209lb) x 5

100kg (220lb) x 5 - Knee Cave

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Front Squat*

40kg x 6

60kg x 6

80kg (176lb) x 3

100kg (220lb) x 2

105kg (231lb) x 1

110kg (242lb) x 1 - PR

*Thoughts*

Shoes are great. Few little things noticed again, bar is very low on right side (coincidently the side with the knee cave), probably a placement issue. Front squats felt great with clean grip, have found the sweet spot for positioning, never done that kind of weight with clean grip before. As MGB said on my channel, looks like I am using the same back position on fronts as when I do back squat and I would tend to agree. So I guess need to keep chest up more and sit back better... I think it will come in time with confidence, not a lift I have done much of recently.
​


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 8 - Week 1 - Bench*

*
*

*
**Back on The Bench*

*Video*

fZ6g8rRHN40?hd=1

fZ6g8rRHN40?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - Jack3d Micro - Sh'it

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, YTWL's, ABC's, Dislocations

*Core Lift*

*Flat Barbell Bench Press*

20kg x 10

60kg x 8

85kg (187lb) x 5

100kg (220lb) x 5

110kg (243lb) x 7

*Assistance Lift 1*

*5X5 Bench Press*

100kg (220lb) x 5

105kg (231lb) x 5

110kg (242lb) x 5

115kg (253lb) x 4 x 2

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Incline Dumbbell Bench Press*

35kg's (77lb's) x 6

45kg's (99lb's) x 3 - Hard as ****

40kg's (88lb's) x 5, 4

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Parallel Bar Dips*

BW = 182lbs

BW x 10

BW +20kg / 44lb x 6

BW +30kg / 66lb x 5 x 2

*Thoughts*

Was a bit weak sauce on the bench but like Seb mentioned on the channel, theres a difference between de loading and de conditioning... I haven't benched properly for 2 weeks so I reckon by next week I should be back at it.
​


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Fixing My Squat - Week 2*

*
*

*
**Day 3*

*Video*

VBc4vq_6B-I?hd=1

VBc4vq_6B-I?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - Negative

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, All Kinds of rolling around and shiz, Body Weight Squats with Resistance Bands round knees

*Core Lift*

*Box Squat*

60kg x 5

85kg (187lb) x 5

90kg (198lb) x 5

95kg (209lb) x 5

100kg (220lb) x 5 x 2

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Back Squat*

90kg (198lb) x 5 x 2

95kg (209lb) x 5

100kg (220lb) x 5 x 2

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Front Squat*

60kg x 5 x 2

70kg (154lb) x 5

80kg (176lb) x 5 x 2

100kg (220lb) x 1

110kg (242lb) x 1

120kg (265lb) x 1 - LOL LINGUINE LEG PR

Then did some Calf Raises and Leg Curls

*Thoughts*

Confident of form being bang on point in the first sets / lighter weights. Sat back less with the Front Squats felt much better, worked up to a new PR of 120kg but knee was all over the shop, I was pretty drained to be honest, was a whole lotta squatting.
​


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 8 - Week 1 - Pull *

*
*

*
**Pull-verizing*

*Video*

UzX5WAGaPEE?hd=1

UzX5WAGaPEE?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - Jekyll

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, Deadhangs

*Core Lift*

*Pendlay Row*

60kg x 8

82.5kg (182lb) x 5

92.5kg (204lb) x 5

105kg (232lb) x 8

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Bent Over Row*

105kg (232lb) x 5

110kg (243lb) x 5

115kg (254lb) x 5

120kg (265lb) x 3

125kg x (276lb) x 3

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Overhand Lat Pulldown*

40kg x 10

80kg (176lb) x 6

85kg (187lb) x 6

90kg (198lb) x 5 x 2

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Dumbbell Row*

45kg (99lb) x 10

55kg (121lb) x 8

65kg (143lb) x 6

*Assistance Lift 4*

*Flat Dumbbell Bench*

45kg (99lb) x 6

50kg (110lb) x 5

*Thoughts*

Was a big session, I wanted to include a bench movement but if I'm honest I don't think I have the gusto for it whilst cutting. Deffo when munching I will.
​


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Fixing My Squat - Week 3*

*
*

*
**Day 2 - Assessment*

*Video*

j0GxGa_Io10?hd=1

j0GxGa_Io10?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - Negative

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike and OHP Cycle 8 Week 1 - lulz

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Back Squat*

60kg x 8

80kg (176lb) x 3

100kg (220lb) x 3

120kg (265lb) x 1 - NotBad.jpeg

140kg (308lb) x 1 - Knee Cave

160kg (353lb) x 1 - Knee Cave of Ethereal Peace

*Thoughts*

Although knee cave has improved slightly it still needs a lot of work and a lot of work I shall do. On the plus side, this was 5kg less than my last max attempt which was 165kg and at 192lbs, I'm around 181lb now AND went balls deep baby AND 5 weeks into a cut and feeling like sh'it..... AND I did a full OHP session. So I'm feeling alright with it.
​


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Do you have a recent squat video (or one with knee cave) from a side on view mate?


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Do you have a recent squat video (or one with knee cave) from a side on view mate?







This was from Christmas Eve last year, you'll notice how much better my depth is now and how bad the knee cave was even with lighter weights.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 8 - Week 3 - OHP*

*
*

*
**Cold Pressed*

*Video*

tdAcw-1LlmM?hd=1

tdAcw-1LlmM?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - Jekyll

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, YTWL's and Dislocations

*Core Lift*

*Barbell Overhead Press*

20kg x 10

30kg x 6

50kg (110lb) x 5

57.5kg (127lb) x 5

65kg (143lb) x 7

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Klokov Press*

20kg x 10

40kg (88lb) x 5 - MY BODY IS NOT READY

30kg (66lb) x 10

40kg (88lb) x 6 x 2

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Dumbbell Lateral Raises*

10kg's (22lb's) x 12 x 3

*Assistance Lift 4*

*Barbell Shrugs*

60kg (132lb) x 8

100kg (220lb) x 8

120kg (265lb) x 8

140kg (308lb) x 6

*Assistance Lift 5*

*Face Pulls*

40kg (88lb) x 10 x 3

And then onto my Squats

*Thoughts*

Klokov presses are funky. That is all.
​


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 8 - Week 1 - Deadlift*

*
*

*
**Deadlift til' you Drop*

*Video*

hj31UlvqBP4?hd=1

hj31UlvqBP4?hd=1

jtXVZGvHhYw?hd=1

jtXVZGvHhYw?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - Betancourt D-Stunner

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, Ham Stretches, Dorsal Raises, Ankle Shizzle

*Core Lift*

*Conventional Deadlift*

60kg x 8

100kg x 5

135kg (298lb) x 5

155kg (342lb) x 5

175kg (386lb) x 4 - Flaking Out on the 5th

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Snatch Grip Deadlift*

100kg (220lb) x 5

120kg (265lb) x 5

140kg (308lb) x 3

150kg (330lb) x 3

160kg (353lb) x 3

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Box Squat*

60kg x 5

80kg (176lb) x 5

100kg (220lb) x 3

105kg (232lb) x 3

110kg (243lb) x 3

115kg (254lb) x 3

*Thoughts*

Calf Raise Deadlifts. It's a new Exercise.
​


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Fixing My Squat - Week 4*

*
*

*
**Day 1*

*Video*

6oV5A00DByw?hd=1

6oV5A00DByw?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - Coffee

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike and all that rolling about stuff

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Box Squat*

60kg x 5

80kg (176lb) x 5

100kg (220lb) x 3

110kg (243lb) x 3

115kg (254lb) x 3

120kg (265lb) x 3

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Back Squat*

100kg (220lb) x 3

105kg (232lb) x 3

110kg (242lb) x 3

115kg (254lb) x 3

120kg (265lb) x 3

125kg (276lb) x 3

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Front Squat*

60kg x 5

80kg (176lb) x 3

90kg (198lb) x 3

100kg (220lb) x 3 x 2 - Wibbly Wobbly

*Thoughts*

Most felt good. Boxes are feeling better and better each week. My ass is getting solid. No ****. Fronts where a bit stankey leg but i'll put that down to fatigue
​


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 8 - Week 2 - Pull *

*
*

*
**Friendly Pendlay Inbound*

*Video*

coHPvzk984I?hd=1

coHPvzk984I?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - Coffee

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, Deadhangs

*Core Lift*

*Pendlay Row*

60kg x 5

87.5kg (193lb) x 3

100kg (220lb) x 3

112.5kg (248lb) x 4

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Bent Over Row*

105kg (232lb) x 5

115kg (254lb) x 3

125kg (276lb) x 3

130kg (287lb) x 3

140kg (308lb) x 3 - LOL Yates

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Overhand Pull Up*

BW = 180.8lb

BW x 12

BW +10kg (22lb) x 5

BW +15kg (33lb) x 5

BW +20kg (44lb) x 3

BW +25kg (55lb) x 3

BW +30kg (66lb) x 3

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Flat Barbell Bench*

100kg (220lb) x 3

105kg (231lb) x 3

110kg (242lb) x 3

115kg (253lb) x 3

120kg (264lb) x 2 - Body said "No Thanks Jeff"

*Thoughts*

Felt like a good session. Hypnic jerks last night in bed thus further proving my thoughts that intense training in evening whilst cutting results in increased hypnic jerks. I can do science too.
​


----------



## DiscSupps (Oct 26, 2012)

This is a brilliant story and transformation Dan! Really compelling reading  It is great to see someone who has written themselves such a detailed plan AND is willing to share that information with others to help them achieve their dream physiques too!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

DiscSupps said:


> This is a brilliant story and transformation Dan! Really compelling reading  It is great to see someone who has written themselves such a detailed plan AND is willing to share that information with others to help them achieve their dream physiques too!


Thanks! Should cumulate by May this year, should have finally shed the last of my fat! I've being doing my channel and vids properly since last May or June I think... can't remember... since then it's growing and growing steadily and I've managed to help a few people with their own goals directly, through facebook, emails and twitter. This has probably being the most rewarding part of all this.

Thanks for dropping in!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 8 - Week 2 - OHP*

*
*

*
**Ain't Doing Jack *****

*Video*

ekkyvfFyT-M?hd=1

ekkyvfFyT-M?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - Not for me thanks

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, YTWL's and Dislocations

*Core Lift*

*Barbell Overhead Press*

20kg x 10

30kg x 5

40kg x 5

52.5kg (116lb) x 3

62.5kg (138lb) x 3

70kg (154lb) x 3 - Just went for min reps

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Jack *****

0 x 0

*Thoughts*

Had some "issues" to attend with. So no big sesh.
​


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Stonking transformation fella....well done.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

MuscleM8 said:


> Stonking transformation fella....well done.


Cheers pal


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 8 - Week 2 - Deadlift*

*
*

*
**Don't be weak. Just Deadlift*

*Video*

Ls_6qF_2YGs?hd=1

Ls_6qF_2YGs?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - None

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, Ham Stretches, Dorsal Raises, Ankle Shizzle

*Core Lift*

*Conventional Deadlift*

60kg x 8

100kg x 5

145kg (320lb) x 3

165kg (364lb) x 3

185kg (408lb) x 3

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Snatch Grip Deadlift*

120kg (265lb) x 5

140kg (308lb) x 3

160kg (353lb) x 3

165kg (364lb) x 1

170kg (375lb) x 1

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Box Squat*

60kg x 3

100kg (220lb) x 3

110kg (243lb) x 3

115kg (254lb) x 3

120kg (265lb) x 3

*Thoughts*

Just going to do the prescribed reps on deadlifts for the remainder of the cut. In theory should still be able to add 5kg each week (or even 2.5kg if it comes to it). As long as in 13 weeks time I'm still somewhere near where I am now, which with refeeds and breaks I should be, then when I started to add a slight surplus I should be able to crack on with getting that 5pps by the year end.
​


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 8 - Week 3 - Bench*

*
*

*
**Final Battle Bench*

*Video*

W-g9SnB7Ctc?hd=1

W-g9SnB7Ctc?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - Nope

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, YTWL's, ABC's, Dislocations

*Core Lift*

*Flat Barbell Bench Press*

20kg x 10

60kg x 8

100kg (220lb) x 5

110kg (243lb) x 3

125kg (276lb) x 3

*Assistance Lift 1*

*"Assistance" Bench Press*

100kg (220lb) x 5

105kg (231lb) x 5

110kg (242lb) x 3

115kg (253lb) x 3

120kg (265lb) x 1

130kg (287lb) x 0 - Was F'ucked

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Push Press*

60kg (132lb) x 5

70kg (154lb) x 3

80kg (176lb) x 3

90kg (187lb) x 0 x 2

90kg (187lb) x 1

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Tricep Rope Pressdown*

40kg (88lb) x 8 x 3

*Thoughts*

I am so far pleased with how things are going 7 weeks in.
​


----------



## billly9 (Sep 1, 2010)

Awesome transformation dude!! And a great journal. Loving the videos and training. Best of luck with your goals!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

billly9 said:


> Awesome transformation dude!! And a great journal. Loving the videos and training. Best of luck with your goals!


Cheers mate!



*Fixing My Squat - Week 5*

*
*

*
**Day 1*

*Video*

nJcRPz2hugY?hd=1

nJcRPz2hugY?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - Coffee

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike and all that rolling about stuff

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Box Squat*

60kg x 5

100kg (220lb) x 5

110kg (243lb) x 3

120kg (265lb) x 3

125kg (276lb) x 3

130kg (287lb) x 3

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Back Squat*

100kg (220lb) x 3

110kg (242lb) x 3

120kg (265lb) x 3

130kg (287lb) x 3

140kg (309lb) x 3

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Front Squat*

100kg (220lb) x 3

105kg (231lb) x 3

110kg (242lb) x 3

120kg (265lb) x 1

130kg x 0

Snatch attempts at 2:20 - so much fail it's untrue.

*Thoughts*

After watching a lot of olympic lifting and seeing how their knees sometimes snap in and then snap back out I am starting to think this is all not so much of a big deal.
​


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Loving all your squatting mate, will defo be something I going to be trying in next month or so.

Re-base it, get my technique right, how ever long it takes, then grow that squat number is my plan.

Keep it up big lad!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 8 - Week 3 - Pull *

*
*

*
**LATent Pend(lay)ing*

*Video*

imrY0vz1Tq8?hd=1

imrY0vz1Tq8?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - Coffee

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, Deadhangs

*Core Lift*

*Pendlay Row*

60kg x 5

100kg (220lb) x 5

110kg (243lb) x 3

120kg (265lb) x 4 (ish)

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Bent Over Row*

110kg (243lb) x 5

120kg (265lb) x 5

130kg (287lb) x 3

140kg (308lb) x 3

100kg (220lb) x 16 - FEEL THE BURN ROFLMAO

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Overhand Pull Up*

BW = 179lb

BW x 10

BW +15kg (33lb) x 5

BW +20kg (44lb) x 3

BW +30kg (66lb) x 3

BW +40kg (88lb) x FAIL

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Flat Barbell Bench*

60kg x 8

100kg (220lb) x 5

105kg (231lb) x 5

110kg (242lb) x 3

120kg (264lb) x 3

Had Enough

*Thoughts*

Big sesh. Looking forward to deload week because I am F'UCKED.
​


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Good work on the pull ups mate, can see your left side is stronger.

I can do them Bodyweight now, but could not add anything on. Rock hard.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Good work on the pull ups mate, can see your left side is stronger.
> 
> I can do them Bodyweight now, but could not add anything on. Rock hard.


It's just from when I used to do them on the main pull up handles, I had to pull over the right (pull with left more, so head tilts to right) because my garage door runners are RIGHT about them. Now I am doing them like this they will sort themselves out eventually.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 8 - Week 3 - Deadlift*

*
*

*
**Squats and Deads - Your Friends in the Gym*

*Video*

Z9W9ZiB0d5A?hd=1

Z9W9ZiB0d5A?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - None

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, Ham Stretches, Dorsal Raises, Ankle Shizzle

*Core Lift*

*Conventional Deadlift*

60kg x 8

100kg x 5

152.5kg (336lb) x 3

175kg (666) x 2

230kg (507lb) - PRE LOAD

200kg (440lb) x 1 - PR

180kg (397lb) x 1 - Easy to change plates on rack

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Back Squat*

60kg x 5

100kg (220lb) x 5

120kg (265lb) x 3

140kg (309lb) x 1

160kg (353lb) x 0

100kg (220lb) x 11

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Face Pulls*

40kg (88lb) x 10 x 4

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Dumbbell Lateral Raise*

10kg's (22lb's) x 12 x 4

*Thoughts*

8 Weeks into a cut. New PR. Awww yeah.
​


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Already congratulated you on the PR via text, but will say it again, great work buddy.

Keep up the momentum, smashing PR's on a cut is for winners!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Fantastic work Man,

Was a fantastic video your training is looking good mate.

You got yourself any routine your you just do a 3 day slit?

Matt.

Will be watching this with great interest.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Already congratulated you on the PR via text, but will say it again, great work buddy.
> 
> Keep up the momentum, smashing PR's on a cut is for winners!


Cheers mate! A friend down south who trains with a powerlifter has told me that the PL'er reckons I have 220kg in me now, judging by lift speed and form... have to admit... I don't wanna... but I am tempted to try...



strongmanmatt said:


> Fantastic work Man,
> 
> Was a fantastic video your training is looking good mate.
> 
> ...


Hey Matt cheers buddy! I do a hybrid of 5/3/1 principles and other specialization routines when needed. Currently I have it like this:

Bench

Off

Squat

Pull / Pendlay Row with Upper Back Work

Off / Squat (One Exercise, Box squats at the moment, not a taxing session)

OHP

Deadlift with Squat

REPEAT

Assistance work is currently low rep, heavy sets whilst I am cutting. I have found heavy work to be more efficient for keeping muscle mass and strength whilst cutting. When I am bulking, usually work in an 8-12 rep range with whatever weight I can... once hit 90% of reps across the sets for that weight, I add weight.

I do a mix of "bodybuilding" and "powerlifting" so I guess to categorise this training it would be "powerbuilding".


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 9 - Week 1 - Bench*

*
*

*
**Final Battle Bench*

*Video*

Azg-jX45a_o?hd=1

Azg-jX45a_o?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - ANS Dilate - 4 caps / single dose. Was ok. Will do review based on 8 caps.

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, YTWL's, ABC's, Dislocations

*Core Lift*

*Flat Barbell Bench Press*

20kg x 10

60kg x 8

90kg (209lb) x 5

102.5kg (226lb) x 5

115kg (254lb) x 5

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Incline Dumbbell Bench Press*

25kg's (55lb's) x 8

35kg's (77lb's) x 5

45kg's (99lb's) x 5

47.5kg's (105lb's) x 3 x 2

45kg's x 3

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Parallel Bar Dips*

BW = 178.4lb

BW x 12

BW +20kg (44lb) x 6

BW +30kg (66lb) x 5

BW +40kg (88lb) x 5

*Thoughts*

Very hard first session. Genuinely felt weak as chit on the bench. Probably should have had a 60kg then 80kg warm up. It always takes my body a while to get used to what it has to do, especially after a deload... will be interesting what squats are like tomorrow, lol.
​


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Fixing My Squat - Week 6*

*
*

*
**Day 1*

*Video*

h3N4oOKJz3I?hd=1

h3N4oOKJz3I?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - MRI EO2 EDGE - Stimulant free, endurance targetted pre workout. Good profile. Tasted nice.

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike and all that rolling about stuff

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Box Squat*

60kg x 5

100kg (220lb) x 5

120kg (265lb) x 3

130kg (287lb) x 3

135kg (298lb) x 3

140kg (309lb) x 1

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Back Squat*

100kg (220lb) x 3

110kg (242lb) x 3

120kg (265lb) x 3

125kg (276lb) x 3

130kg (287lb) x 3 x 3

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Front Squat*

100kg (220lb) x 3 x 3

*Thoughts*

Was a tough second session. Weight felt heavy on my back, shoulder flexibility was a bit s'hit today too, took a while to get everything moving right. Lost some fat off my traps / delts because could deffo feel the bar more... Pretty happy with these sets, some wibbly wobbly going on but big improvements across the board.
​


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Loving all your squatting mate, defo paying dividends rebasing yourself and building up good form from scratch.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Loving all your squatting mate, defo paying dividends rebasing yourself and building up good form from scratch.


Yes indeedy sir


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 9 - Week 1 - Pull *

*
*

*
**Mass Construction*

*Video*

kr-0RR_SZqY?hd=1

kr-0RR_SZqY?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - 8 Caps (2 Servings) of ANS Dilate... whoa... veins and arteries I never knew existed.

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, Deadhangs

*Core Lift*

*Pendlay Row*

60kg x 6

85kg (187lb) x 5

100kg (220lb) x 5

110kg (243lb) x 5

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Bent Over Row*

110kg (243lb) x 5

120kg (265lb) x 5

125kg (276lb) x 5

130kg (287lb) x 3

150kg (330lb) x 2 - Dat Form

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Close Grip Pull Down*

40kg (88lb) x 10

80kg (176lb) x 6

90kg (198lb) x 6

95kg (209lb) x 6

100kg (220lb) x 6

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Flat Barbell Bench*

60kg x 8

100kg (220lb) x 3

110kg (242lb) x 3

115kg (254lb) x 3

120kg (264lb) x 3

125kg (275lb) x 2

I'll get that extra f'ucker next week.

*Thoughts*

That Dilate is some groovy stuff although I have to say I think all the Yohimbe I have consumed today is f'ucking me up. Got headache of peace.
​


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Some strong rowing mate, defo impressed. Not checked the video to see what you critiquing over on the 150kg set but sure you will correct yourself anyway.

Build that back baby!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 9 - Week 2 - Bench*

*
*

*
**Lazy Bench*

*Video*

R_CEQPsCOdY?hd=1

R_CEQPsCOdY?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - None

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, YTWL's, ABC's, Dislocations

*Core Lift*

*Flat Barbell Bench Press*

20kg x 10

60kg x 8

80kg x 5

95kg (209lb) x 3

107.5kg (237lb) x 3

120kg (265lb) x 4

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Incline Dumbbell Bench Press*

25kg's (55lb's) x 8

35kg's (77lb's) x 6

45kg's (99lb's) x 5

50kg's (110lb's) x 1

47.5kg's (105lb's) x 3 x 2

47.5kg's x 2

35kg's x 8

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Incline Dumbbell Flyes*

15kg's (33lb's) x 12 x 3

Get a nice proximal bicep stretch

as tight as **** lately

*Thoughts*

Going to man up tonight and get some squats done. Was in bed for 8pm last night as couldn't be assed. Dropped calories to 2100 today... will be strong and not eat loads of stuff when I get fed up. Weight loss has stalled the past couple weeks mainly because being eating more than I should. Not enough to gain, but enough to not move down.

Also realised I have not been taking my Bulk Powders T-Surge test booster for the past 2 weeks... it's just DAA mixed with some other **** but it's dosed right and I react well with DAA. Think could be why I have been weak as chit lately.
​


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Fixing My Squat - Week 6*

*
*

*
**Day 1*

*Video*

yLOgpqJroRw?hd=1

yLOgpqJroRw?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - WODFuel Lemon Ice - Tasted nice

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike and all that rolling about stuff

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Box Squat*

60kg x 5

100kg (220lb) x 5

120kg (265lb) x 3

130kg (287lb) x 3

140kg (309lb) x 1 x 3

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Back Squat*

100kg (220lb) x 5

120kg (265lb) x 3

130kg (287lb) x 3

140kg (309lb) x 3, 1

145kg (320lb) x 1

100kg (220lb) x 10, 8, 6

*Thoughts*

Forgot how tough reps above 3-5 are 

Knee was giving it some on the heavy sets but the important thing is it snaps back out to where it should be, rather than making my body bend in like it was before.
​


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 9 - Week 2 - Pull *

*
*

*
**Pulldozing*

*Video*

PcV2nufuU4M?hd=1

PcV2nufuU4M?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - Hyde

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, Deadhangs

*Core Lift*

*Pendlay Row*

60kg x 6

90kg (198lb) x 3

105kg (232lb) x 3

117.5kg (259lb) x 3

*Assistance Lift 1*

*T Bar / V Bar Row*

40kg x 10

80kg (243lb) x 6

100kg (220lb) x 5

110kg (242lb) x 5

120kg (265lb) x 3

130kg (287lb) x 3

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Lat Pull Down*

80kg (176lb) x 6

90kg (198lb) x 5 x 2

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Flat Barbell Bench*

60kg x 8

100kg (220lb) x 3

110kg (242lb) x 3

120kg (264lb) x 3

130kg (287lb) x 1

135kg (298lb) x 0 - Meh

*Thoughts*

Monster session. Loved it. I'm back baby!
​


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

I love the extra that goes into creating this Journal, nice work, and of course, all the effort in your gym!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:


> I love the extra that goes into creating this Journal, nice work, and of course, all the effort in your gym!


Cheers boss. It's all copied over from my bb.com log so it's not much effort


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

not bad for a home gym mate ...were you from ?


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

loganator said:


> not bad for a home gym mate ...were you from ?


Hull matey


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 9 - Week 2 - Deadlift *

*
*

*
**Dead Set*

*Video*

AEwUF0gVMoc?hd=1

AEwUF0gVMoc?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - Hyde... again

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, Deadhangs

*Core Lift*

*Deadlift*

60kg x 8

100kg x 5

147.5kg (325lb) x 3

167.5kg (369lb) x 3

190kg (419lb) x 2

180kg (397lb) x 3

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Snatch Grip Deadlifts*

110kg (243lb) x 3

120kg (265lb) x 3

140kg (309lb) x 3

160kg (353lb) x 2

170kg (375lb) x 1

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Dead Squats*

60kg x 5

100kg (220lb) x 3

105kg (231lb) x 3

110kg (242lb) x 3

120kg (265lb) x 3

130kg (287lb) x 2

140kg (309lb) x 1

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Face Pulls*

45kg (99lb) x 10 x 2

*Thoughts*

Disappointed I missed the 3rd rep on 190kg but at the same time it has got me thinking of rearranging the day into cycle 10. I will go 3/2/1 rather than 5/3/1 until I start cutting again. I found 5 week is a nightmare for me, the weights I am pulling now for the first two 5 rep sets just rape me so on the third set with the most weight.... am f'ucked. Same today with the 3's. So next week, as I am going to try and pull 210kg I will need to do singles up to it, so it just makes sense to me.
​


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

How long that workout take you today mate?

You got 210kg in you no prob's... gogo 220 you machine!! I need to pull my finger out!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> How long that workout take you today mate?
> 
> You got 210kg in you no prob's... gogo 220 you machine!! I need to pull my finger out!


About an hour and 20 today. Yeah I am going for 210 next week, gunna get it done! Should be 176lb then I think so 2.6x bw getting closer to that 3x


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Home Physique said:


> About an hour and 20 today. Yeah I am going for 210 next week, gunna get it done! Should be 176lb then I think so 2.6x bw getting closer to that 3x


Frustrates me loads when people compare lb's to kg, either stick in one or the other... lol. Tren rage!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Frustrates me loads when people compare lb's to kg, either stick in one or the other... lol. Tren rage!


462lb 

I always lift in kg but have always measured bodyweight in lbs... old boxing habit


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Home Physique said:


> 462lb
> 
> I always lift in kg but have always measured bodyweight in lbs... old boxing habit


Haha, thanks.

I personally prefer KG, but lb's seems nicer when you are talking about bodyweight as it is bigger numbers when you are cutting... lol.

Either way, chasing the 3x BW is a great target!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Lotsa Skwats*

*
*

*
**Day 1*

*Video*

O5jkIlduAo8?hd=1

O5jkIlduAo8?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - Nope

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike and all that rolling about stuff

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Back Squat*

60kg x 5

80kg x 3

100kg (220lb) x 2

120kg (265lb) x 1

140kg (309lb) x 1

160kg (353lb) x 1 - Ugly as ****

165kg x 0

120kg (265lb) x 3 x 4

100kg (220lb) x 8 - Got Cramp in Toe.. lol

*Thoughts*

Do the stankey legggg do the stankey leggggggg
​


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

You almost had the 165, how far is that off your PB or would it of been a new PB?


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> You almost had the 165, how far is that off your PB or would it of been a new PB?


165kg is my current PB but it was only to parallel and was at 190lb.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Home Physique said:


> 165kg is my current PB but it was only to parallel and was at 190lb.


So would of been a new PB, not far off, will get it next time for sure.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> So would of been a new PB, not far off, will get it next time for sure.


Yeah matey


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 9 - Week 3 - Pull *

*
*

*
**Row's for the Bro's*

*Video*

87BqXCoOLVY?hd=1

87BqXCoOLVY?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - No Thanks Jeffrey

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, Deadhangs

*Core Lift*

*Pendlay Row*

60kg x 6

100kg (220lb) x 3

110kg (242lb) x 2

122.5kg (270lb) x 2

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Barbell Bent Over Row*

110kg (242lb) x 5

120kg (265lb) x 5

125kg (276lb) x 5

130kg (287lb) x 3 x 2

*Assistance Lift 2*

*T Bar / V Bar Row*

80kg (243lb) x 5

100kg (220lb) x 5

120kg (265lb) x 2

140kg (309lb) x 2 - lol

120kg (265lb) x 3

100kg (220lb) x 6

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Seated Cable Close Rows*

40kg x 15

80kg (176lb) x 10

90kg (198lb) x 8

100kg (220lb) x 8

110kg (242lb) x 6

*Assistance Lift 4*

*Press Ups*

42 Reps

*Thoughts*

Was not feeling too clever, I have had a spate of man flu this week. Did OHP at commie gym on Friday to share my germs with everyone. Did deadlift today after being called out at 4am and been up since... did not perform well... I think man flu, up early, cut and training for the 3rd day in a row all kind of piled up together to give me one big fat excuse 
​


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Row row row you back gently towards epicness!!

Plenty of rowing (and weight) in that workout mate, back thick and pumped?


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Row row row you back gently towards epicness!!
> 
> Plenty of rowing (and weight) in that workout mate, back thick and pumped?


That was on Thursday that mate, OHP Friday and did Deadlift today but wasn't very good. Will give you my germs tomorrow. Cos I'm nice like that.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Home Physique said:


> That was on Thursday that mate, OHP Friday and did Deadlift today but wasn't very good. Will give you my germs tomorrow. Cos I'm nice like that.


Haha, not spotting you on the bench then, or i'll wear a mask or something!!

Not done proper OHP in ages.

Just watched Face Off, complete shiz movie, waste of 2 hours. Ah well!


----------



## SugaDaddy (Mar 22, 2013)

Great transformation! Hard work always pays off. Keep it up :thumbup1:


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Haha, not spotting you on the bench then, or i'll wear a mask or something!!
> 
> Not done proper OHP in ages.
> 
> Just watched Face Off, complete shiz movie, waste of 2 hours. Ah well!


Face Off is class!



SugaDaddy said:


> Great transformation! Hard work always pays off. Keep it up :thumbup1:


Cheers mate, will do


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 9 - Week 3 - Deadlift *

*
*

*
**Faillift*

*Video*

nvAS7yeVSqg?hd=1

nvAS7yeVSqg?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - No Thanks Jeffrey

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, Rolling and what not

*Core Lift*

*Deadlift*

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

140kg (309lb) x 3

160kg (369lb) x 1

185kg (419lb) x 1

210kg (397lb) x 0, 0

202.5kg x 0

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Rack Pull*

140kg (309lb) x 3, 4

180kg (397lb) x 2

190kg (419lb) x 1 x 2

*Thoughts*

Just needed to man up a bit more.
​


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 10 - Week 1 - Bench Press*

*
*

*
**Deca Cycle*

*Video*

EiqdP3WFB9c?hd=1

EiqdP3WFB9c?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - Nope

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike and all that rolling about stuff

*Assistance Lift 1*

*Bench Press*

20kg x 10

60kg x 8

80kg x 5

90kg (198lb) x 5

105kg (232lb) x 5

117.5kg (259lb) x 4

*Assistance Lift 2*

*Incline Dumbbell Bench Press*

35kg's (77lb's) x 8

45kg's (99lb's) x 4, 3, 3, 3, 3

*Assistance Lift 3*

*Incline Dumbbell Flyes*

25kg's (55lb's) x 8 x 3

*Assistance Lift 4*

*Bar Dips / Pressdown Superset*

BW = 178lb

BW x 12 x 2

40kg (88lb) x 6 x 2

*Thoughts*

Shagged left front delt up on flat bench. Was trying a wider bar grip and pretty sure that's what caused it. Also I have come to the decision that the commy gyms oly bar ain't as heavy as mine. As that 117.5 felt heavy as f'uck.
​


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Squats*

*
*

*
**Back to the Box*

*Video*

bCO885AUrSY?hd=1

bCO885AUrSY?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - Nope

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike and all that rolling about stuff

*Lift 1*

*Box Squat*

60kg x 5

100kg (220lb) x 5

120kg (265lb) x 3

125kg (276lb) x 3

130kg (287lb) x 3 x 2

*Lift 2*

*Back Squat*

100kg (220lb) x 5

110kg (243lb) x 5

120kg (265lb) x 3

130kg (287lb) x 3

*Thoughts*

Was a short session. Overdid the cardio in the morning at the gym with the mrs, 30 mins bag work, 10 mins stepper. Just left me pooped. Also was short on time as was cooking for 7. Rushed my pre sesh foam roll and you can tell as my ROM isn't as deep, was genuinely tight. Just shows how good rolling is and that it should be done *cough* Jason *cough*
​


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Evening pimp!

Cardio... wtf... thought you didn't do that stuff?!

Will have to sort out another training session soon mate, hopefully I won't injure myself this time.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 10 - Week 1 - Pull / Push*

*
*

*
**Pull, Row, Press and Grow*

*Video*

XHWL0FrCg30?hd=1

XHWL0FrCg30?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - Nope

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike and all that rolling about stuff

*Lift 1*

*Pendlay Row*

60kg x 5

85kg (187lb) x 5

100kg (220lb) x 5

110kg (242lb) x 5

*Lift 2*

*Bent Row / Yate's Row*

110kg (242lb) x 5 x 2

120kg (265lb) x 5 x 3

*Lift 3*

*Pull Ups*

BW = 178lb - Non Mover in the Top 40

BW x 10

BW +5kg (11lb) x 5

BW +10kg (22lb) x 5

BW +15kg (33lb) x 5

BW x 10

*Lift 4*

*Bench Press*

60kg x 5

100kg (220lb) x 5

110kg (243lb) x 3

120kg (265lb) x 3

125kg (276lb) x 2

125kg + Band Asst x 5

*Lift 5*

*Seated Cable Row*

80kg (176lb) x 12 x 3

*Thoughts*

Felt like a good session for a change. Happy with where I am at with my bench given how long been at this now. I will get 150 this year. Sod it might even work towards 160... new goal... 180kg bench before 30... doable.
​


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 10 - Week 1 - Deadlift*

*
*

*
**Eye Popping Deadlifts*

*Video*

LK_PZ1d1U4Q?hd=1

LK_PZ1d1U4Q?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - Grenade 50 Cal... s'hit

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike and all that rolling about stuff

*Lift 1*

*Deadlift*

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

135kg (298lb) x 5

160kg (353lb) x 5

180kg (397lb) x 4

*Lift 2*

*Dynamic Deadlifts*

140kg (309lb) x 5 x 5

*Lift 3*

*Box Squats*

100kg (220lb) x 3 x 2

110kg (242lb) x 3 x 2

*Lift 4*

*Seated Cable Rows*

80kg (176lb) x 12

90kg (198lb) x 8 x 2

*Thoughts*

Managed to hit that 180kg for 4, whereas last cycle I believe I only hit 180kg x 3. Really trying to work on speed of the pull, I feel I have sorted the leg drive now from the snatch deads, now time to work on rattling out some explosive speed!
​


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

How's the weight loss coming along bruiser?

Good work on the 180 for 4, now hurry up and get this 300 you was talking about!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> How's the weight loss coming along bruiser?
> 
> Good work on the 180 for 4, now hurry up and get this 300 you was talking about!


Weights been consistent but hips shrinking = winning.

300kg pull before I am 40 for sure.



*Cycle 10 - Week 2 - Bench*

*
*

*
**Slacking Bench*

*Video*

-KmbKJCAwPQ?hd=1

-KmbKJCAwPQ?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - Cwaffeee

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike YTWL Dislocations

*Lift 1*

*Bench Press*

20kg x 10

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

95kg (209lb) x 3

110kg (243lb) x 3

122.5kg (270lb) x 3 - Dat Ass on 3rd Rep

*Lift 2*

*Close Grip Bench Press*

100kg (220lb) x 5 x 2

105kg (231lb) x 5

*Thoughts*

Just gunna try and get done what I can this week, maybe some of next week depending how long rebuild takes. Just don't have the energy for full on beast mode engine rebuild and then usual training.
​


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Squats*

*
*

*
**Slacking Squats*

*Video*

vMlCT9WD48I?hd=1

vMlCT9WD48I?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - Cwaffeee

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike Foam Rolling, Mobility Shiz

*Lift 1*

*Box Squat*

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg (220lb) x 3

120kg (265lb) x 3

130kg (287lb) x 3

*Lift 2*

*Back Squat*

100kg (220lb) x 5

110kg (243lb) x 3

120kg (265lb) x 3

130kg (287lb) x 3

135kg (298lb) x 3

*Thoughts*

Another short and sweet session. First proper early morning session for weights this year I think.
​


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Can see how hard you're working to keep knee's out, doing a good job. Feel they are much improved?

I want that 300kg pull too! 7pl deadlift is bad ass


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Can see how hard you're working to keep knee's out, doing a good job. Feel they are much improved?
> 
> I want that 300kg pull too! 7pl deadlift is bad ass


I'll get it before both you ****!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Sweat said:


> I'll get it before both you ****!


Three way bet?


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Three way bet?


Haha, your about 40-50kg above me at moment anyway and Dan is natty so you got unfair advantage. Then again, I could just drop this dieting shiz and go mental on gear and food... wouldn't take long!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Sweat said:


> Haha, your about 40-50kg above me at moment anyway and Dan is natty so you got unfair advantage. Then again, I could just drop this dieting shiz and go mental on gear and food... wouldn't take long!


Only 40-50kg?


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Only 40-50kg?


What's your best pull?

I'm not talking about you pulling the likes of the below... I know you class that as proper good pulling, but it isn't mate...


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Sweat said:


> What's your best pull?
> 
> I'm not talking about you pulling the likes of the below... I know you class that as proper good pulling, but it isn't mate...
> 
> View attachment 117675


Lmao that one's getting saved to my computer ! 

280kgx1, 270kgx2.

280kg wasn't a proper ball's to the wall pull either :whistling:


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Can see how hard you're working to keep knee's out, doing a good job. Feel they are much improved?
> 
> I want that 300kg pull too! 7pl deadlift is bad ass


Yeah they are much better now. I can't wait to eat proper again and start adding some proper weight to the bar. I'll have 300kg before I am 30. I am stubborn.



Sweat said:


> I'll get it before both you ****!


You'll probably get snapped up through some form of over exertion before that happens 



Bad Alan said:


> Lmao that one's getting saved to my computer !
> 
> 280kgx1, 270kgx2.
> 
> 280kg wasn't a proper ball's to the wall pull either :whistling:


Solid pulls man.



*Day 104 - Three Quarter Way There - BW = 175lb*

*
Day 1 *










vH6lmaxHaY4

vH6lmaxHaY4

Dayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyum this cut is taking the ****. If there's one thing a former fat guy hates it's not being able to eat a lot of food... ah well.. all in the name of getting it done!

This is Week 15 of my 20 Week Long Cut... three quarters of the way there. I will not be 6% body fat in 5 weeks time. Hell I may be lucky to break single digits. I will just take as long as I need.

Down at 175lb now, strength has stayed consistent I would say, so I have done much better this year than I did last year, I lost a chunk of strength last year, I put that down to having lower carbs. This cut carbs have been kept above 200g. Carbs = Gym POWAHHH.

Waist and Hips are now 29" and 32" respectively, the smallest they have been in the last 2 years. I am very pleased with that... although I will soon be wearing our lasses pants... which I am not so pleased about.

Anyway, bit of posing after not doing a vid for a while. Went through the relaxed poses and the other mandatory poses. Also decided now that you can start to see my abs I would do an Abdominal Thigh for teh lulz.
​


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Excuse the nakedness, had to censor ass crack, as I was very naked. Got our lass to put some tan on, going to build it up for saturdays photo for bodyspace.








Cycle 10 Week 2 Deadlift - Highlight was 190kg fail and then getting it for one, still a fail, expected 3.

NTZCh4CTh0c

Cycle 10 Week 3 Bench - Highlight 130kg x 1, very brief ass lift moment but soon under control, bar speed fast in and out of the hole. Pretty confident could still have 140kg on a perfect day.

wThWlFJlgZU


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

All about the tan mate!!! Back looking very good buddy!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> All about the tan mate!!! Back looking very good buddy!


Heh you're not wrong. F'ucking stinks tho...

Hey that link doesn't work now, can you email me it again bud, rather than text.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Here's my bodyspace entry, gunna upload the pics later and come up with some sob story:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Amazing transformation!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Amazing transformation!


Cheers mate



*Cycle 10 - Week 3 - Pull Day*

*
*

*
**Dumbbell Of Peace*

*Video*

wzyGVc2hK9M?hd=1

wzyGVc2hK9M?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - Lot's of F'ucking Carbs

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, Dead Hangs and what not

*Lift 1*

*Pendlay Row*

60kg x 5

100kg (220lb) x 5

105kg (231lb) x 3

110kg (242lb) x 5

*Lift 2*

*Bent Over Row*

105kg (231lb) x 5

110kg (242lb) x 5 x 2

115kg (254lb) x 5

120kg (265lb) x 5

*Lift 3*

*Kroc Row*

45kg (99lb) x 2,3 (Fat Bar)

55kg (121lb) x 5

65kg (143lb) x 5

*Lift 4*

*Lat Pull Down*

80kg (176lb) x 6

85kg (187lb) x 5

90kg (198lb) x 5

*Thoughts*

High Carbs = Good. Lot's of food before training = Bad
​


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 11 - Week 1 - Bench Press Day*

*
*

*
**Do I Even Sleep?*

*Video*

mQpogeUTdZs?hd=1

mQpogeUTdZs?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - ProSupps Jekyll and Hyde, head blown off as standard

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, YTWL'S, Dislocations

*Lift 1*

*Bench Press*

20kg x 10

60kg x 8

90kg (198lb) x 5

105kg (231lb) x 5

120kg (265lb) x 3 - Meh

*Lift 2*

*CGBP*

105kg (231lb) x 5

107.5kg (237lb) x 5

110kg (243lb) x 5

100kg (220lb) x 10

*Lift 3*

*Flat Dumbbell Press*

35kg's (77lb's) x 8

45kg's (99lb's) x 6 x 3

*Lift 4*

*Incline Dumbbell Flyes*

20kg's (55lb's) x 12 x 3

*Thoughts*

Once again, had plenty of carbs last night... making it my Friday thing haha. Then had a load more this morning, ate like 1300kcal worth of cereal... I am just a sucker for it. One thing is true, as much as it gives you that little boost in your session it is nothing compared to eating at maintenance or in a surplus consistently... I can't wait to be back doing that again 
​


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Looking good mate well done.

Keep at it. So you do mainly Bodybuilding competitions is this right?


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

strongmanmatt said:


> Looking good mate well done.
> 
> Keep at it. So you do mainly Bodybuilding competitions is this right?


Cheers Matt. I don't really do anything at the moment, I am yet to compete. I'm starting to feel more towards doing powerlifting meets and wouldn't mind getting into strongman. Prefer the lifting aspect to the cutting and posing side.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 11 - Week 1 - Pull Day*

*
*

*
**Early Bird*

*Video*

M5BdX76_-jc?hd=1

M5BdX76_-jc?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - 2 x PES Alphamine and 1/2 Scoop HYDE = Felt Sick

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, Dead Hangs and what not

*Lift 1*

*Bent Over Row*

60kg x 8

107.5kg (237lb) x 5 x 2

115kg (254lb) x 5

120kg (265lb) x 5

125kg (276lb) x 5

100kg (220lb) x 15

*Lift 2*

*Bench Press*

60kg x 8

100kg (220lb) x 5 x 5 (Paused Reps)

*Lift 3*

*Lat Pull Down*

40kg x 12

80kg (176lb) x 8

90kg (198lb) x 5 x 3

*Lift 4*

*Seated Cable Row*

90kg (198lb) x 8 x 3

*Thoughts*

Enjoyed the early morning session. Felt less wobbly on the bench.
​


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 11 - Week 1 - OHP Day*

*
*

*
**Joining the Circus*

*Video*

QGcVHsMrz6o?hd=1

QGcVHsMrz6o?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - 2 x Cellucor C4

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, Dead Hangs and what not

*Lift 1*

*OHP*

20kg x 12

30kg x 8

40kg x 8

52.5kg (116lb) x 5

60kg (132lb) x 5

67.5kg (149lb) x 5

*Lift 2*

*Dumbbell Circus Press*

35kg (77lb) x 5 - Upper Half Reps

40kg (88lb) x 3

45kg (99lb) x 3

50kg (110lb) x 2, 1

*Lift 3*

*Barbell Shrugs*

100kg (220lb) x 8

120kg (265lb) x 8

140kg (309lb) x 6 x 3

*Lift 4*

*Dumbbell Lateral Raise*

15kg's (33lb's) x 10 x 3

*Lift 5*

*Face Pulls*

40kg (88lb) x 10 x 3

*Thoughts*

DCP is my favourite exercise of all time and although awkward with my oly handles I am glad I can do it at home now that I have a tyre to drop it on.
​


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 11 - Week 1 - Deadlift Day*

*
*

*
**Weaklifts*

*Video*

GcgO-Tt_ZQ4?hd=1

GcgO-Tt_ZQ4?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - 1 x Swole Pre Wrek

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, Dead Hangs and what not

*Lift 1*

*Deadlift*

60kg x 10

100kg x 5

130kg (287lb) x 5

150kg (331lb) x 5

170kg (375lb) x 0.75 - lol dat grip

170kg (375lb) x 4

*Lift 2*

*Mo' Deadlift*

140kg (309lb) x 5 x 5

*Lift 3*

*Rack Pulls*

140kg (309lb) x 5

160kg (353lb) x 5

180kg (397lb) x 3

190kg (419lb) x 1

*Thoughts*

Was a tough session, felt pretty weak / lethargic on the 5x5 portion considering all the face filling I have been doing lately. Can't fight it off forever I guess. I am starting to add calories each week now, should continue to lean out whilst getting a bit more improved recovery.
​


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 11 - Week 2 - Bench Press Day*

*
*

*
**Bank Holiday Benching!*

*Video*

ZA6VdxSZkCk?hd=1

ZA6VdxSZkCk?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - 2 x ON Platinum PRE- ...didn't sleep till 4am last night, never again

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, YTWL's and Dislocations

*Lift 1*

*Bench Press*

20kg x 10

60kg x 8

80kg x 3

100kg (220lb) x 3

112.5kg (248lb) x 3

125kg (275lb) x 3 - Yeah Buddy!

*Lift 2*

*CGBP*

105kg (231lb) x 5

110kg (243lb) x 5

115kg (254lb) x 3

120kg (265lb) x 2

100kg (220lb) x 10

*Lift 3*

*Incline Dumbbell Bench Press*

35kg's (77lb's) x 8

45kg's (99lb's) x 4

45kg's x 3 x 3 (45 Sec Rest Clusters)

*Lift 4*

*Parallel Bar Dips*

BW = 175lbs

BW x 10

BW +20kg (44lb) x 5

BW +40kg (88lb) x 5

BW x 15

*Thoughts*

125kg / 275lb x 3 is a rep PR for me (sorry boom) so I am pretty happy with that. Happy that benching strength has kept with me for the duration, makes me feel like when all back above board I will be able to start showing 3PPS some love on a regular basis, as currently only ever done it once.
​


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Just seen this! Nice lifts mate, well done on bench PR! Legs look huge in them pics too! Subbed!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Just seen this! Nice lifts mate, well done on bench PR! Legs look huge in them pics too! Subbed!


Cheers mate, glad to have you in. I'm not very active on this forum, I just use it to whore my videos out 



*Cycle 11 - Week 2 - Squat Day*

*
*

*
**Skwatz*

*Video*

ikoqGR4q0U0?hd=1

ikoqGR4q0U0?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - Coffee

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, All that rolling around stuff I do

*Lift 1*

*Back Squat*

60kg (132lb) x 8

60kg (132lb) x 8 Paused

105kg (231lb) x 3

120kg (265lb) x 3

130kg (286lb) x 3

*Lift 2*

*Mo' Squats*

105kg (231lb) x 5

105kg (231lb) x 3 x 12

*Thoughts*

Legs are absolutely pounding already. That is all.
​


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 11 - Week 2 - Pull/Push Day*

*
*

*
**Beasting the Back*

*Video*

faYRUeWStMA?hd=1

faYRUeWStMA?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - Nuttin'

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, Dead Hangs and what not

*Lift 1*

*Pendlay Row*

60kg x 5

80kg x 3

95kg (209lb) x 3

107.5kg (237lb) x 3

120kg (265lb) x 3

*Lift 2*

*Bent Over Row*

100kg (220lb) x 5

110kg (242lb) x 5

120kg (265lb) x 3

130kg (276lb) x 3

140kg (309lb) x 3

100kg (220lb) x 19

*Lift 3*

*Paused Bench*

60kg x 8

105kg (231lb) x 5 x 2 (Paused Reps)

Forgot I only Benched 2 days ago... Whoops

*Lift 4*

*Seated Cable Row*

80kg (176lb) x 8

100kg (220lb) x 6 x 2

*Thoughts*

I was off work on Monday and Tuesday... I usually Bench on a Saturday but did last weeks Deadlifts... I didn't bench Sunday because I was hungover... So Monday I benched... Tuesday I Squatted... Then went to do my Pull Day on Wednesday... Totally lost track of training days, only really hit me I had a day off between benching when I got under the bar. That's why I decided to call it at two sets, just felt very f'ucked. Week 3 Bench is 132.5kg on 1+ I am hoping to get 2... I am really going to get psyched up for that shiz.
​


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Home Physique said:


> *Cycle 11 - Week 2 - Pull/Push Day*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


Ey up Dan. You'll smash in that 132.5kg for 2 no problems at all, your on surplus now so just get your head in it and go for 3 reps!!!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Ey up Dan. You'll smash in that 132.5kg for 2 no problems at all, your on surplus now so just get your head in it and go for 3 reps!!!


Hiya matey hope you're doing alreet.

I'm not an a surplus, I'm still cutting, just reversing at the mo. Calories at 2200 a day now up from 2100. I plan to add 100 over the next 8-9 weeks, I believe I should be able to maintain at 3k, so by doing this reverse slowly, it should be achievable.

Just means I will still lose fat on the way up. Even the extra 100 a day is making all the difference.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Home Physique said:


> Hiya matey hope you're doing alreet.
> 
> I'm not an a surplus, I'm still cutting, just reversing at the mo. Calories at 2200 a day now up from 2100. I plan to add 100 over the next 8-9 weeks, I believe I should be able to maintain at 3k, so by doing this reverse slowly, it should be achievable.
> 
> Just means I will still lose fat on the way up. Even the extra 100 a day is making all the difference.


Cutting and boozing at weekend?! Tisk tisk!  Haha!

Good plan to reverse slowly, keep us posted if weight keeps dropping. What is weight today?


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Cutting and boozing at weekend?! Tisk tisk!  Haha!
> 
> Good plan to reverse slowly, keep us posted if weight keeps dropping. What is weight today?


It's only a hobby bud 

Yes weight is still dropping, there is no reason to gain weight until you are above maintenance and have saturated glycogen stores.

This is why harsh, huge deficit cuts are not very effective IMO, they wreck you.

Waist and hip still dropping, waist is just under 29" and hip is now 31.75".


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Home Physique said:


> It's only a hobby bud
> 
> Yes weight is still dropping, there is no reason to gain weight until you are above maintenance and have saturated glycogen stores.
> 
> ...


Yeah I concur, harsh deficits are stupid... erm...

Good work on the measurements! Weight is? KG please.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Yeah I concur, harsh deficits are stupid... erm...
> 
> Good work on the measurements! Weight is? KG please.


 

79.4kg


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 11 - Week 2 - Deadlift Day*

*
*

*
**Just Deadlift*

*Video*

ewXixCPn6Fs?hd=1

ewXixCPn6Fs?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - Coffee and a load of cream cakes... srs I took the **** today with cream cakes

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, Dead Hangs and what not

*Lift 1*

*Deadlift*

60kg x 10

100kg x 5

120kg (265lb) x 1

140kg (309lb) x 3

160kg (353lb) x 3

180kg (397lb) x 3

*Lift 2*

*Mo' Deadlift*

150kg (330lb) x 3 x 5

*Lift 3*

*Rack Pull*

150kg (330lb) x 3

180kg (397lb) x 2

190kg (419lb) x 0

*Thoughts*

This was a late session, started at 9pm. Spent most of today checking out wedding venues. Kinda fun in a way thinking about the big ole' **** up it will turn into... not fun thinking about the dust and ash that the contents of my wallet will become.
​


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 11 - Week 3 - Bench Press Day*

*
*

*
**Beast Mode Bench*

*Video*

v0AVlWSM4KU?hd=1

v0AVlWSM4KU?hd=1

4qvM67y8sT4?hd=1

4qvM67y8sT4?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - Coffee

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, YTWL's and Dislo's

*Lift 1*

*Bench Press*

20kg x 10

60kg x 8 x 2

80kg x 5

105kg (231lb) x 5

120kg (265lb) x 3

132.5kg (292lb) x 1

*Lift 2*

*Dumbbell Bench Press*

35kg's (77lb's) x 5

45kg's (99lb's) x 3

55kg's (121lb's) x 1

61.25kg's (135lb's) x 0

61.25kg's (135lb's) x 1

*Thoughts*

That'll do for me. Might go for a 140 attempt next week on deload... think should be ok with it, bar speed felt good.
​


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Good stuff as always Danjamin, great weightower, now start smashing doubles and triples on 140kg... you got it, you know...


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

OMG just seen this journal... what an inspiration... just shows if you put the effort in you can and will achieve your goals.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

YummyMummy said:


> OMG just seen this journal... what an inspiration... just shows if you put the effort in you can and will achieve your goals.


Pah, If you want a journal that shows if you put your feet up and what you don't achieve check out mine... then again... stay in here! LOL.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 11 - Week 3 - Squat Day*

*
*

*
**Squat til' you ROT*

*Video*

vkjGvY6xFDY?hd=1

vkjGvY6xFDY?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - Coffee

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, Mobility Shiz, Ankle Shiz, So much Shiz, Trained the Mrs

*Lift 1*

*Back Squat*

60kg (132lb) x 8 x 2 Paused

80kg x 5

112.5kg (247.5lb) x 5

127.5kg (281lb) x 3

142.5kg (314lb) x 1

*Lift 2*

*Mo' Squats*

107.5kg (237lb) x 3 x 5 (Most Paused)

110kg (242lb) x 3 x 5

80kg (176lb) x 11

*Thoughts*

Leg's are absolutely shagged today.
​


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Good stuff as always Danjamin, great weightower, now start smashing doubles and triples on 140kg... you got it, you know...


Life as a natty ain't that simple mate, a triple at 140 would be when I can press 150+ and I reckon that is a good 5-6 months away from when I start eating in a surplus again.



YummyMummy said:


> OMG just seen this journal... what an inspiration... just shows if you put the effort in you can and will achieve your goals.


Thanks! Yup, time and commitment pay off.



Sweat said:


> Pah, If you want a journal that shows if you put your feet up and what you don't achieve check out mine... then again... stay in here! LOL.


Lolz


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 11 - Week 3 - Ruined Pull Day due to failing 140kg Bench Day*

*
*

*
**As Above*

*Video*

nt9LFUUWSac?hd=1

nt9LFUUWSac?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - Coffee

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, Lots of Cinnamon Grahams which they now call Curiously Cinnamon which is a f'ucking chit name lets be honest

*Lift 1*

*Bench Press*

60kg x 10 x 2

100kg (220lb) x 3

120kg (265lb) x 1

140kg (309lb) x 0

100kg (220lb) x 3

140kg (309lb) x 0

FML

*Lift 2*

*Paused Flat Bench*

105kg (231lb) x 5 x 4

*Lift 3*

*Pull Ups*

BW = 174lb

BW x 19

BW +10kg (22lb) x 8

*Lift 4*

*Bro Curlz*

Dumbbell Curls and Hammer Curls

17.5kg's (39lb's) x 11, 8, 8, 8

*Thoughts*

Tweaked left hamstring and lower back on first 140 attempt. Aching. Going to be fun in morning. Meh.. who dares wins and all that jazz
​


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 11 - Week 3 - Deadlift / OHP Day*

*
*

*
**Combo Breaker*

*Video*

5ISNb7jziEM?hd=1

5ISNb7jziEM?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - Coffee

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, Mobility Shiz, Ankle Shiz, So much Shiz, Trained the Mrs

*Lift 1*

*Standing OHP*

20kg x 10

40kg x 6

45kg x 6

60kg (132lb) x 5

67.5kg (149lb) x 3

75kg (165lb) x 2

*Lift 2*

*Mo' OHP*

62.5kg (139lb) x 5 x 5

*Lift 3*

*Deadlift*

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

130kg (287lb) x 3

150kg (330lb) x 5

170kg (375lb) x 3

190kg (419lb) x 1

*Lift 4*

*Dumbbell Lateral Raise*

15kg's (33lb's) x 10 x 4

*Thoughts*

Very happy with the 75 x 2 as this is getting me close to a BW press which has been a mini goal for me since starting 5/3/1. Removed the board for deadlifts to put the bar closer to "official" bar height since I have been pulling from a deficit for the past, well, since ever. Felt better, just need to be full of beans to be pulling more. Max effort for OHP and then for Deads might have limited what I could do, perhaps could have pulled 190 x 2 if it was my first exercise... who knows.
​


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Just read this journal (ok I'm behind but catching up lol). Dayam boy done goooood!!!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Just read this journal (ok I'm behind but catching up lol). Dayam boy done goooood!!!


Hah thanks for the support


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Farting in videos is just so rude  :sly:


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

YummyMummy said:


> Farting in videos is just so rude  :sly:


Haha better out than in!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Home Physique said:


> Haha better out than in!


Very true... glad I didn't have smelly vision lol


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

YummyMummy said:


> Very true... glad I didn't have smelly vision lol


Hah! You're missing out! The curry I had at Pushkars in Birmingham was divine... I had lingering essences of bay leaf and coriander humming around the room


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Home Physique said:


> Hah! You're missing out! The curry I had at Pushkars in Birmingham was divine... I had lingering essences of bay leaf and coriander humming around the room


Where have you gone?


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

YummyMummy said:


> Where have you gone?


What do you mean?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Home Physique said:


> What do you mean?


Its been very quiet in here

I've just realised your a hull kr fan.. rhinos all the way here!!!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

YummyMummy said:


> Its been very quiet in here
> 
> I've just realised your a hull kr fan.. rhinos all the way here!!!


Leeds scum!

We all hate Leeds!

Yeah I'm on deload week, not much happening here I'm afraid! Start up in a big way on Saturday!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Mighty wigan will smash rhinos this week at the magic!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Mighty wigan will smash rhinos this week at the magic!


We have cod heads and pie eaters bloody hell


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 12 - Week 1 - Bench Day*

*
*

*
**Crushing Chest*

*Video*

HBgR_-aQOD4?hd=1

HBgR_-aQOD4?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - 2 x AEN PreSurge - Ok I guess

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, Shoulder Shiz

*Lift 1*

*Bench Press*

20kg x 10

60kg x 8

80kg x 6

92.5kg (204lb) x 5

107.5kg (237lb) x 5

120kg (265lb) x 5

*Lift 2*

*Band Assist Bench*

120kg (265lb) x 5

125kg (276lb) x 5

130kg (287lb) x 5

135kg (298lb) x 2

Free Weight 100kg Rep Out = 12 Reps

*Lift 3*

*Dumbbell Flyes*

20kg's (44lb's) x 12 x 3

*Thoughts*

Hit that 120kg x 5 so very happy, only managed to get 3 reps last cycle, I would say the reverse diet is working wonders. However the reverse diet has also turned me into a hungry maniac and I am really struggling to not binge eat... I have munched my way through a lot of food this past 48 hours :-(
​


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> We have cod heads and pie eaters bloody hell


Aye!!! Proper pie mon!!!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

What is the reverse diet?


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

YummyMummy said:


> What is the reverse diet?


After a long spell in a deficit or continuous dieting your metabolism can suffer. By slowly adding in calories much the same way as you slowly reduce them you can build up to a proper maintenance level, rather than say being at 2000kcal and then all of a sudden go up to 3000kcal.

What it means is that there is less chance of rebound, ie: reduced metabolism, eating at what you THINK is your maintenance, finding that you get very fat.

By slowly adding calories in you can get your maintenance to end up pretty high.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 12 - Week 1 - Squat Day*

*
*

*
**Skwatz and Deadz*

*Video*

hPc-plB7AoU?hd=1

hPc-plB7AoU?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - Nowt, fully fasted

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, Rollin and Chit

*Lift 1*

*Squat*

60kg (132lb) x 8

80kg x 3

100kg (220lb) x 5

115kg (254lb) x 5

130kg (286lb) x 5

*Lift 2*

*Mo Squat*

110kg (242lb) x 3 x 5

112.5kg (248lb) x 3 x 5

*Lift 3*

*Deadlift*

100kg x 5

140kg (309lb) x 5

145kg (320lb) x 5

147.5kg (325lb) x 5

150kg (330lb) x 3

150kg (330lb) x 5 (MG)

*Thoughts*

New thing for cycle 12, squats with a 5x5 dead on squat day... deads with a 5x5 squat on deadlift day. Will see how it goes this cycle. Never deadlift twice a week before.
​


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Home Physique said:


> *Cycle 12 - Week 1 - Squat Day*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


Nice to see someone actually squat to the floor x


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> We have cod heads and pie eaters bloody hell


Boooooooom!!!!! Warriors!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

YummyMummy said:


> Nice to see someone actually squat to the floor x


Heh gotta go all the way!



mikemull said:


> Boooooooom!!!!! Warriors!!!!!!!!!!!!


Booo!



*Cycle 12 - Week 1 - OHP Day*

*
*

*
**KISS*

*Video*

f4ItNOIMxJU?hd=1

f4ItNOIMxJU?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - Nowt, fully fasted

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, YTWL and all that jazz

*Lift 1*

*OHP*

20kg x 10

30kg x 8

40kg x 6

52.5kg (116lb) x 5

62.5kg (138lb) x 5

70kg (154lb) x 5

*Lift 2*

*More OHP*

63.5kg (140lb) x 5 x 5

I did some tricep rope press too but not worth the mention

*Thoughts*

Keep It Simple Stupid
​


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 12 - Week 1 - Deadlift Day*

*
*

*
**Demolition Dan*

*Video*

8cUvmOzBZL4?hd=1

8cUvmOzBZL4?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - Nowt, fully fasted

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, Ham Stretches, Dead Hangs, Dorsals

*Lift 1*

*Deadlifts*

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

132.5kg (292lb) x 5

152.kg (336lb) x 5

172.5kg (380lb) x 6

*Lift 2*

*Mo' Deads*

140kg (309lb) x 5

145kg (320lb) x 5 x 2

150kg (330lb) x 5 x 2

*Lift 3*

*Low Bar Squat*

60kg x 6

80kg x 5

100kg (220lb) x 5

No thanks Jeff

*Lift 4*

*Above Knee Rack Pulls / Lockout*

180kg (397lb) x 1

210kg (463lb) x 1

230kg (507lb) x 1

250kg (551lb) x 1

^^ The thought of actually being able to deadlift that one day is both pretty sexual and humbling as f'uck

*Thoughts*

That strength be a coming back boyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
​


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 12 - Week 2 - Squat Day*

*
*

*
**Skwatz*

*Video*

y2O2MOmW064?hd=1

y2O2MOmW064?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - Nowt, fully fasted

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, Rolling, Ham Stretches, Dead Hangs, Dorsals

*Lift 1*

*Squats*

60kg (132lb) x 8

80kg (176lb) x 5

105kg (232lb) x 3

122.5kg (270lb) x 3

135kg (298lb) x 4

*Lift 2*

*Mo' Squats*

112.5kg (248lb) x 3 x 3

115kg (254lb) x 3 x 3

117.5kg (259lb) x 3 x 4

*Lift 3*

*Deadlifts*

100kg x 5

145kg (320lb) x 5 x 2

150kg (330lb) x 5 x 2

155kg (342lb) x 5

*Thoughts*

Leg's do not seem to be working today.
​


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 12 - Week 2 - OHP Day*

*
*

*
**Bitchmode*

*Video*

toeDFHVOz-w?hd=1

toeDFHVOz-w?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - Nowt, fully fasted

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, YTWL and all that jazz

*Lift 1*

*OHP*

20kg x 10

30kg x 8

40kg x 6

55kg (121lb) x 3

66kg (146lb) x 3

74kg (163lb) x 2

*Lift 2*

*More OHP*

65kg (143lb) x 5 x 5

*Lift 3*

*DB Lateral Raise*

15kg's (33lb's) x 10 x 4

*Thoughts*

Meh missed the third, the sheer amount of deads and squats I guess have caught me off guard, I ended up benching the day before this session as I was trying to keep on track... guess triceps wasn't having it. Lot's of fatigue causing lots of twisting.
​


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 12 - Week 2 - Deadlift Day*

*
*

*
**Dirty Deads*

*Video*

3yNRPXH_1cs?hd=1

3yNRPXH_1cs?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - Nowt, fully fasted

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, Ham Stretches, Dead Hangs, Dorsals

*Lift 1*

*Deadlifts*

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

142.5kg (314lb) x 3

162.kg (358lb) x 3

182.5kg (402lb) x 3

*Lift 2*

*Mo' Deads*

150kg (330lb) x 3

155kg (342lb) x 3

160kg (353lb) x 3 x 3

*Lift 3*

*Squat*

Dicked around low bar then decided don't like it

80kg x 6

100kg (220lb) x 5

110kg (242lb) x 3

115kg (253lb) x 3

117.5kg (259lb) x 3 x 2

*Thoughts*

Was hoping for at least 4 reps of 182.5 but guess at least I hit the required reps. Calories are at 2500 now, once I am at maintenance I will do a cycle and if not in the plus region I will reset the numbers (which with all the pigging out I have been doing may take a while to actually find it :-S)
​


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 12 - Week 3 - Bench Day*

*
*

*
**Closing in on 3PPS again*

*Video*

KD-pFbyk1AE?hd=1

KD-pFbyk1AE?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - Nowt, fully fasted

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, YTWL and all that jazz

*Lift 1*

*Bench*

60kg x 8

80kg x 8

105kg (232lb) x 5

120kg (265lb) x 3

135kg (298lb) x 1

*Lift 2*

*Paused Bench*

110kg (243lb) x 5 x 5

Free Weight 100kg Rep Out = 12 Reps

*Lift 3*

*Parallel Bar Dips*

BW = 177lb (Too Many Cakes Yesterday)

BW x 15 x 3

*Thoughts*

Benching is feeling strong these days which is about the only thing that is lulz
​


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 13 - Week 1 - Bench Day*

*
*

*
**We meet again Macenko*

*Lift 1*

*Macenko Bench 1a*

60 kg x 8 reps (+75 pts)

80 kg x 8 reps (+101 pts)

100 kg x 6 reps (+127 pts)

107.5 kg x 5 reps (+134 pts)

107.5 kg x 5 reps (+134 pts)

107.5 kg x 5 reps (+134 pts)

107.5 kg x 5 reps (+134 pts)

100 kg x 5 reps (+120 pts)

Paused on the main sets

*Lift 2*

*Dips*

12 reps (+58 pts)

8 reps || weighted || 20 kg (+72 pts)

6 reps || weighted || 30 kg (+69 pts)

6 reps || weighted || 30 kg (+69 pts)

6 reps || weighted || 30 kg (+69 pts)

*Lift 3*

*Dumbbell Flyes*

10 kg x 15 reps (+19 pts)

10 kg x 15 reps (+19 pts)

10 kg x 15 reps (+19 pts)

*Lift 4*

*Face Pulls*

30 kg x 12 reps (+23 pts)

30 kg x 12 reps (+23 pts)

30 kg x 12 reps (+23 pts)

*Thoughts*

Paused reps on the 107.5's, good first session of macenko. The program doesn't call for paused reps and this was very easy, so this is a good indicator that the training max is spot on (135kg)
​


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

What's your fitocracy username?


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Robbie said:


> What's your fitocracy username?


HomePhysique


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ooh I used fitocracy for a short while, do many on here use it??


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Ooh I used fitocracy for a short while, do many on here use it??


No idea dude, just found it was a good medium for whoring my vids on!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 13 - Week 1 - Squat Day*

*
*

*
**Flat*

*Lift 1*

*Squat*

Reset Maxes - TM = 137.5kg lulz

40 kg x 6 reps (+51 pts)

60 kg x 6 reps (+68 pts)

90 kg x 5 reps (+101 pts)

102.5 kg x 5 reps (+121 pts)

117.5 kg x 9 reps (+176 pts)

*Lift 2*

*Mo' Squat*

100 kg x 5 reps (+117 pts)

100 kg x 5 reps (+117 pts)

100 kg x 5 reps (+117 pts)

100 kg x 5 reps (+117 pts)

100 kg x 5 reps (+117 pts)

*Lift 3*

*Deadlift*

60 kg x 5 reps (+64 pts)

100 kg x 5 reps (+117 pts)

140 kg x 3 reps (+170 pts)

150 kg x 2 reps (+167 pts)

155 kg x 2 reps (+180 pts)

160 kg x 2 reps (+193 pts)

165 kg x 2 reps (+208 pts)

*Lift 4*

*Hanging Leg Raise*

15 reps (+5 pts)

12 reps (+5 pts)

12 reps (+5 pts)

*Lift 5*

*Cable Crunch*

30 kg x 15 reps (+12 pts)

30 kg x 15 reps (+12 pts)

30 kg x 15 reps (+12 pts)

*Thoughts*

Sat and watched Tates SYTYCS videos a fair few times last week, soaked up a lot of shiz I had forgot. Main issue was not externally rotating the knees prior to squatting ala "spread the floor". Using the flat shoes for this cycle, felt so much more weight through the heels and generally the squat just felt better.
​


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 13 - Week 1 - Bench / Pull Day*

*
*

*
**We meet again Macenko*

*Video*

*Highlights from Bench, Squat, Pull*

r-yTJYwpTEY

r-yTJYwpTEY

*Lift 1*

*Macenko Bench *

60 kg x 8 reps (+75 pts)

80 kg x 8 reps (+101 pts)

100 kg x 6 reps (+127 pts)

107.5 kg x 5 reps (+134 pts)

107.5 kg x 5 reps (+134 pts)

107.5 kg x 5 reps (+134 pts)

100 kg x 5 reps (+120 pts)

100 kg x 5 reps (+120 pts)

Paused on the main sets

*Lift 2*

*Pendlay Row*

60 kg x 8 reps (+55 pts)

72.5 kg x 5 reps (+58 pts)

82.5 kg x 5 reps (+67 pts)

92.5 kg x 10 reps (+92 pts)

*Lift 3*

*Bent Row*

100 kg x 6 reps (+70 pts)

105 kg x 6 reps (+75 pts)

105 kg x 8 reps (+80 pts)

110 kg x 8 reps (+87 pts)

110 kg x 8 reps (+87 pts)

*Lift 4*

*Lat Pull Down*

30 kg x 15 reps (+19 pts)

70 kg x 10 reps (+33 pts)

70 kg x 10 reps (+33 pts)

72.5 kg x 10 reps (+34 pts)

*Lift 5*

*Seated Cable Row*

72.5 kg x 12 reps (+50 pts)

82.5 kg x 12 reps (+58 pts)

82.5 kg x 12 reps (+58 pts)

*Lift 6*

*Dumbbell Curl*

15 kg x 12 reps (+30 pts)

15 kg x 12 reps (+30 pts)

15 kg x 12 reps (+30 pts)

*Thoughts*

Lower back dull ache made its presence felt when doing the bent rows, not sure how I have caused it. It's chilled out as of today but still there, will have to gauge how it feels on deadlift day. Thankfully reset all numbers so deadlifts should only be a relatively light weight on the 5+
​


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Home Physique said:


> No idea dude, just found it was a good medium for whoring my vids on!


Aup mate, only just seen this! That is an incredible transformation, I am in the process of starting mine now. Going from 19st to..........  Who knows lol.

Well done mate it really is mint!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Where you gone? You on hol?


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Where you gone? You on hol?


Hah I am still here just being very lazy with forum activity 

All is well, how's it going?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Home Physique said:


> Hah I am still here just being very lazy with forum activity
> 
> All is well, how's it going?


Not bad training is going pretty well and trying to clean up the diet a bit for a bit of a cut for September.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

OHP and Deads

FpRbaPUZe1A

OHP was 70kg / 154lb x 5 on 1+ Set

Deadlift was 175kg / 385lb x 5 on 1+ Set

Macenko Bench 4a

iIr4euHi0cI

Paused Sets

107.5kg x 5

115kg x 4

120kg (265lb) x 3 x 2

Touch and Go Repout

120kg (265lb) x 5

^^^ That gives a 1RM of 140kg which is no good but hopefully over the coming weeks it will increase. As mentioned I've never done this program with paused reps on the mains so it is extra tough. Got a bit of frozen shoulder in my right arm today but hopefully nothing too bad.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 14 - Week 1 - Squat Day*

*
*

*
**Switching it up*

*Video*

f1wGbyrn5n4?hd=1

f1wGbyrn5n4?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - Nah

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, Dead Hangs and what not

*Lift 1*

*Squat*

60kg (132lb) x 5 x 2

80kg (176lb) x 5

90kg (198lb) x 5

105kg (232lb) x 5

120kg (265lb) x 10

*Joker Sets*

Rest for 5 Minutes

132.5kg (292lb) x 5

Rest for 5 Minutes

147.5kg (325lb) x 2

*Lift 2*

*Box Squats*

100kg (220lb) x 10 x 2

*Thoughts*

Different bar position, different stance. Feels better but still in it's infancy and will require more practice. One of the changes to my training now that I will be focusing less on tons of volume will be doing much more mobility work before and after the weights. This wider stance I need to do some more ankle work and bring the toe in slightly.
​


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 14 - Week 1 - Pull / Bench Day*

*
*

*
**Bumper Pulls*

*Video*

T4IyZXY8nac?hd=1

T4IyZXY8nac?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - Nah

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, Dead Hangs, Modified Agile 8

*Lift 1*

*Pendlay Row*

60kg x 5

72.5kg (160lb) x 5

85kg (187lb) x 5

95kg (209lb) x 10

*Joker Sets*

Rest for 5 Minutes

100kg (220lb) x 5

105kg (232lb) x 55

112.5kg (248lb) x 3

*First Set Last*

72.5kg (160lb) x 8 x 3

*Lift 2*

*Pull Ups*

BW x 12

BW +5kg (11lb) x 10 x 4

BW x 12

*Thoughts*

Felt good using the bumpers with the correct bar height. The TPB knurling feels awesome for pulling as does the smaller diameter.
​


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cycle 14 - Week 1 - OHP / Squat 2*

*
*

*
**More Squats Less OHP*

*Video*

BkOa6yFr6w4?hd=1

BkOa6yFr6w4?hd=1

*Supplementation*

*PWO* - Nah

*Warm Up:* 10 Mins Bike, Ankle Mobility, Modified Agile 8

*Lift 1*

*Squat*

60kg (132lb) x 5 x 2

80kg (176lb) x 5

90kg (198lb) x 5

105kg (232lb) x 5

120kg (265lb) x 5

*Joker Sets*

*Rest for 5 Minutes between Sets*

125kg (276lb) x 5

132.5kg (292lb) x 5

140kg (309lb) x 4

*Thoughts*

Would normally plan to do OHP in the AM and then Squat like this in the PM.
​


----------

